# Show off your life-sized figures!



## rmwitch

WoW! That's impressive!


----------



## MichaelMyers1

awesome!! I have five sized figures....I should go take pics!


----------



## slaz

Wow, you have a nice family gathering going on there!!! Great collection!!!


----------



## Chrissy

MichaelMyers1 said:


> awesome!! I have five sized figures....I should go take pics!


Yes! I'd love to see them


----------



## Conman

I have about 7-8. Ill try to get some pics tommorow


----------



## the_great_gazoo

Wonderful collection most of my life size are pc pipe props I built.


----------



## Chrissy

Thanks everyone! Now the hard part is figuring out where to put everyone for halloween! 


the_great_gazoo said:


> Wonderful collection most of my life size are pc pipe props I built.


Have any pics of those? I love the home made ones. One of the witches that I have is one that I took 2 broken props (gemmy animated witch and witch spirit ball) and made a working witch, but that's as far as I go....I can't make props like a lot of you guys.


----------



## hannibal

Chrissy said:


> I really enjoy the life-sized figures and have a whole collection of them. I was wondering who else collects them or has a few to show off?
> 
> Here are mine




May I say....Your collection ROCKS!


----------



## theicewitch

This is my Grimy 










I usually have a life size mummy but since she is my dress form I have to remake her every year and I just got done using her for my costume so that pic will have to wait.


----------



## Terra

Here's mine with much credit to LaurieBeast. Her _'The Bride'_ tutorial and answers to questions from me is was what made or broke this sculpt.

This is Terra and is the icon for my haunt:


----------



## mrhamilton234

I have no life sizers. I'm trying to get at least one soon. When/if I do, I'll take some pics.


----------



## ICKYVICKI

I am jealous!!!!


----------



## Litenin

*I have a few.*

The wedding, where else but inside my crypt (garage)









The guys

View attachment 7449


My pirates

View attachment 7450


And the butler with the witch

View attachment 7451


----------



## Robocop

I made this one from some spare parts about 8 years ago, I dont have him anymore but i'm working on a new lifesize clown from the movie killer klowns from outer space. Just waiting for my stuff to get here.


----------



## halloween71

This is mt handmade zombie









micheal myers








I also have a jason-headless bride.That I am not using this year.


----------



## Hecate

*warrior*

used our umbrella stand


----------



## Chrissy

Great props, everyone! Keep 'em coming! Any new additions yet? I have already gotten a few more for this year...Leatherface, Jason, Hannibal, Shocking monster, Frankecuted, and a mini me Dr. Shivers. Can't wait to see the new ones out for this year.


----------



## whichypoo

I am gonna have to put them all together for a family picture this year. But not gonna happen untill closer to halloween before they come out to play


----------



## BeaconSamurai

This is my second one. Sub Zero from Mortal Kombat. This year he will be in a different pose and NO HAT! I also built a Darth Maul for 2009. The 2010 version will be animatronic. I LOVE full sized, they are so creative and yet so detailed, they simply ROCK!


----------



## rockplayson

I have Donna the Dead I got from a garage sale for only $30.00. 
and Two witchs


----------



## Dark Crop

I love full size props as well.. I foresee this thread being money... Terra i just bought paperclay and celluclay today, I hope my stuff comes out half as good as yours and Lauries


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Chrissy said:


> Great props, everyone! Keep 'em coming! Any new additions yet? I have already gotten a few more for this year...Leatherface, Jason, Hannibal, Shocking monster, Frankecuted, and a mini me Dr. Shivers. Can't wait to see the new ones out for this year.


Chrissy, whats the Mini Dr. Shivers? Do you have a pic to see?? I need to take a pic of mine, but the list goes like this 
Edwardian Butler
Gothic Headless Bride
Michael Myers
Treater Greeter Witch
Gemmy Stirring Witch with Cauldron
Crawling Zombie Gir,l-Spirit last year
Mr. Shivers
Harry the Zombie 
The Count
Soon to add : Gravely the Butler
And a few homemade guys....
I will need to get a group photo as well, when they all come out to play for Halloween!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Enjoying looking and reading through this thread, for the props and for haunt backgrounds. I'm not in a position right now to take out and pose the few life-size guys I have for a pic, but here are the ones I have:

Zombie wife
Zombie Farmer
Mummy
Reaper
Baseball Vendor Skeleton
Two BigLots bloody skeleton doctors

I bought a number of the life-size spirit balls last year from ROSS for $20 each and plan on making life-size talking props from them as I have time. Eventually I'd like to end up with a witch doctor, zombie neighbors and some circus people like a snake charmer, sword swallower, fire breather, weight lifter, creepy circus worker, tatoo man, and clowns.


----------



## kittyvibe

thanks to LaurieBeast, I have ideas to make a lifesized Lycan, it seems thats my propmaking goal, wolves, lol. 

my list;

The Count
Gag studios Pirate
Scaretaker
female Gemmy Mummy
Moan-Eke
Stirring Witch with mic
Fortune telling witch
Full sized Gemmy skelly in Shaking cage (its huge so I consider it lifesized )
Gemmy trick or treat witch
Gemmy Skeleton Pirate
Gemmy Skeleton Bloody Doctor
Gemmy Reaper I turned into a witch (gotta change its voice to sound female, lol)
Gemmy Santa
Gemmy Snowman 
severed head turning above stump zombie guy (like 7 feet tall)


My moms list;
Zombie wife
Zombie Farmer
Sadie the Maid
Ballpark guy
Dead Donna
Dr Shivers
mini Butler dude
Gemmy Laboratory Monster (doesnt work though)

Between the 2 of us I feel like I may be forgetting some of them, but this is all I can recall atm. Like GhostofSpookie I too bought alot, lets say a wall of Spirit Balls, lol. I plan to also use them for life sized props, except our dueling Zultans, they shall remain as they are. I plan at least a wherewolf and the Crypt Keeper.


----------



## Eyegore

I would kill for a gemmy mad scientist! jk. 

All I have is:

Michael Myers
5ft cauldron witch
5ft Mummy v2
5ft pumpkin scarecrow
6ft talking reaper
5ft spider victim
mic skeleton in cage
heads up harry

But I'm running out of space for new guys and gals!
i wish Gemmy would make the mad scientist again.


----------



## lilangel_66071

My twin sister and i have alot of life sized one's that we set up at my house on halloween, I have the edwardian butler that i got a garage sale for 20 dollars but no pics yet of him, the gemmy witch with cauldren, gemmy witch with crystal ball, heads up harry undertaker, jason vorhee's micheal myers, gate keeper,mummy , dr. deadly, life sized mummy, life sized animated clown


----------



## osenator

My small collection. Of course, this is not including home made props! This year, I am planning to have more than 10 life size props!
View attachment 11071


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*My Scariest Life-Sizer*

Would be ...ME!
Or else the ever ellusive "Lady-In-White" who has been haunting the northeast corner of the wine cellar since 1925.
"No pictures, Please! " she must have said.
Either she's a ghost or a very elderly woman who has a real good hiding place in that room and some magnificient wrinkle cream! (because she looks 30 to 35 yrs. old)
The Ravens Grin Inn is a haunted, haunted house.
Special helpers sometimes work here.
I often receive the credit. I know. It's not fair.


----------



## Chrissy

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Chrissy, whats the Mini Dr. Shivers? Do you have a pic to see??


It's the treater greeter one. I take the bowls off and call them mini mes..lol I have him in my closet without a box, so I can snap a pic later today. 

Great pics and lists, everyone!  There are so many that I don't have yet!


----------



## Kymmm

I love seeing everyone's lifesized props! I have a life sized mummy, the witch with cauldron shown in pictures above, a similar witch that moves her broom, another witch that hold a tray, the face changer shown in post #14 and my gravedigger that I made who is actually bigger than life sized! lol










And here he is with his new do..


----------



## Chrissy

Great job on the grave digger! I love that!


----------



## ter_ran

Show-offs! lol! Nice Figs everyone!


----------



## Mad Mad Mark

I made mine.....Grimsbee my Butler is mt fav....


----------



## jdubbya

Kymmm said:


> I love seeing everyone's lifesized props! I have a life sized mummy, the witch with cauldron shown in pictures above, a similar witch that moves her broom, another witch that hold a tray, the face changer shown in post #14 and my gravedigger that I made who is actually bigger than life sized! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here he is with his new do..


I really like this guy! Great job!


----------



## osenator

Mad Mark, Amazing stuff! Kymmm, I told you already how much I love your guy, but I will again, I love him! He is so cool! 

Here is some of my home mades, my Grave keeper I made this year, including Uncle Jo from last year, also, I will finish later this August my 3 witchs.


----------



## MrNightmare

Here is my newest so far for 2010. I have More pictures of life-size props posted in my Albums.

View attachment 11093


View attachment 11094


I am working on more and should be done by Sept.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

For life-size figures I have a few but this is easily my favourite - the werewolf! He stands about 5.5' tall and is animated via an oscillating fan. I only built his upper torso as his lower body would be hidden among the bushes. Here's a couple of pics and see my website for construction tips and a video of him in action.


----------



## jdubbya

Hector,
That wolfman prop is great! Nice old school horror effect!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mad Mad Mark said:


> I made mine.....Grimsbee my Butler is mt fav....



Mad Mad Mark, your guys look great especially in your home setting! Our decor is more traditional-contemporary and I love your wing backed chairs, clock, rocker, and even that cool old-time phone. Even the drapery treatment adds a lot to the whole setting. 

Hector, what a great look for a wolfman prop! The chains are a nice addition too. I've seen that mask on the store sites for a while now but never pictured it as a prop like you have done. Love it.

MrNightmare, those creations are truly nightmarish! OMG that headless bride's head looks real.


----------



## obcessedwithit

Here's mine, some of these guys have been with me a long time, like the Mummy bartender, they are starting to show their age


----------



## obcessedwithit

More ,sorry for the second post , you guys know how hard it is to get all the ghouls togher for a group shot.....lol


----------



## Si-cotik

Nice collections everyone


----------



## Thom_Serveaux

Some pics from last year:

My Reaper:


----------



## Thom_Serveaux

My Witch, Broomhilda:








Night shot, sorry for the poor quality:








Her and her cat Roy:

















My Mummy, Decompusus:


----------



## Thom_Serveaux

My 'Dancing' Ghosts:








A somewhat better close-up








Day shot: I'm planning on adding a fifth ghost to the outer ring...








...also I'm Re-introducing a taller ghost in the middle like I did back in '07. In '08 I re purposed his tomato cage to use as a base for 'Phaug' my fog dragon...
















As you can see last year he was a little too 'in the weeds'








Maybe next year I'll actually get a fog machine and hose so that fog will come out of his mouth/nose like I had originally planned...


----------



## Chrissy

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Chrissy, whats the Mini Dr. Shivers? Do you have a pic to see??


here is the pic...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Great props guys! Thanks for sharing your pics. I love the originality shown. 

Chrissy, Dr. Shivers Jr. is really cute. I don't think I ever saw him before.


----------



## kittyvibe

chrissy, the mini shivers made me squeel with a fit of giggle, so cuuuute!

Mrnightmare gots some cool ones, and thank you so much Uruk_hai for the tut on the wolfman!

now, Beaconsamurai, on your sub zero dude, is that a fogging crystal ball? where can I get one like that? And is it attached sideways, like on his chest and hidden with the fabric? It looks fantastic!


----------



## BeaconSamurai

Kitty,

Thank you for the compliment. It is just a Styrofoam ball, with two blue LED's from Radio Shack placed in a section of the back I carved out. It is attached to his hand, I hid the dowel, with some poly fill, which I used to simulate smoke/clouds coming off the ice ball. I plan on changing his pose this year. My final plan is for him to look like this:


----------



## just_Tim

Chrissy said:


> I really enjoy the life-sized figures and have a whole collection of them. I was wondering who else collects them or has a few to show off?
> 
> Here are mine


i have that same butler in the back with the red shirt !! the one with the top hat he is so cool


----------



## snigglez

Ok here are my props:

Miss Havisham is dressed up for Easter


----------



## kittyvibe

snigglez, I just love the expression and body language your Easter skelly is giving in that pic. Awesome!


----------



## Tish

I just love that Miss Havisham dressed up for Easter.


----------



## Kymmm

kittyvibe said:


> snigglez, I just love the expression and body language your Easter skelly is giving in that pic. Awesome!


I second that!!! GREAT pic!!


----------



## spookylady

awesome! Ive been thinking of making my own monster this year for my living room.we have a huge piture window that the kids can look right in so I want to add something like one of those guys!


----------



## Beatlejuice

Obviously I like this thread. Neat stuff! OK, heres a couple of my favorites. Hope the pictures appear (my first attempt at posting a pic).


----------



## Red

Beatlejuice said:


> Obviously I like this thread. Neat stuff! OK, heres a couple of my favorites. Hope the pictures appear (my first attempt at posting a pic).


They Both look amazing! I love beetlegeuse!


----------



## Johnson724

Some of mine from last year

Joe the Grave Digger









My Headless Guy










My first grim reaper










How they looked last year in the god awful rain



























Those were my first real attempts at anything life size. I'm working on four more for this year


----------



## kittyvibe

your fence lookes AAAAhh-mazing  I love the "stained glass" panel too, great props!

Beetleguese looks so cool, but Im impressed with the Vampire, so awesome!!


----------



## DarkKnightlives

Beatlejuice said:


> Obviously I like this thread. Neat stuff! OK, heres a couple of my favorites. Hope the pictures appear (my first attempt at posting a pic).


did you buy or make theses?


----------



## MorbidMariah

WOW. These are both GREAT! And yes, that bride looks FRIGHTENINGLY REAL!!



MrNightmare said:


> Here is my newest so far for 2010. I have More pictures of life-size props posted in my Albums.
> 
> View attachment 11093
> 
> 
> View attachment 11094
> 
> 
> I am working on more and should be done by Sept.


----------



## Beatlejuice

DarkKnight.

They are homemade, using masks on styrofoam head forms. Have not sculpted anything before, but trying my hand at it this year (gulp), thanks to Lauriebeast and Terra's inspirational threads / tutorials.


----------



## DarkKnightlives

Beatlejuice said:


> DarkKnight.
> 
> They are homemade, using masks on styrofoam head forms. Have not sculpted anything before, but trying my hand at it this year (gulp), thanks to Lauriebeast and Terra's inspirational threads / tutorials.


beautiful work, they look awesome! did you make or buy the beetlejuice suit?


----------



## Beatlejuice

DarkKnightlives said:


> beautiful work, they look awesome! did you make or buy the beetlejuice suit?


Bought the suit on ebay and the boots after haunting a lot of second hand stores. Thanks for your nice comment.


----------



## BeaconSamurai

I love Dracula. People must look at him and wait for him to move.


----------



## zom13ie

I love these props!!! They blend in well with humans inbetween them well! I love pulling that move.


----------



## Beatlejuice

BeaconSamurai said:


> I love Dracula. People must look at him and wait for him to move.


Thanks - actually he's animated, he fully raises and lowers his cape.


----------



## kittyvibe

Beatlejuice said:


> Thanks - actually he's animated, he fully raises and lowers his cape.


I would love to see this in action :3


----------



## snigglez

kittyvibe said:


> snigglez, I just love the expression and body language your Easter skelly is giving in that pic. Awesome!


Thanks, was going to put up her New Years Eve pics but decided to go with the Easter ones. 

*I just love that Miss Havisham dressed up for Easter. *
Yep She's one of the family alright, loves to dress up for the Holidays.. Thanks

*I second that!!! GREAT pic!!* 

Thanks she can be a ham when it comes to taking pics.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Beatlejuice said:


> Obviously I like this thread. Neat stuff! OK, heres a couple of my favorites. Hope the pictures appear (my first attempt at posting a pic).


Both of these look amazing (the sets too!) Where did you find such a great Dracula mask? We picked up some pretty nice Universal Monsters masks of Frankenstein, the Mummy and the Creature from the Black Lagoon a few years back on clearance, but we've never found a convincing Dracula or classic Wolfman mask. We'd love to have the whole gang in our front yard.


Can't beiieve all the great stuff in this thread. Where do you store it all?


----------



## halloween71

Beatlejuice said:


> Obviously I like this thread. Neat stuff! OK, heres a couple of my favorites. Hope the pictures appear (my first attempt at posting a pic).


Love these!!!!Would love to see Drac in action.


----------



## darkmaster

Here are some pics of mine. 

These are from previous years. I haven't made any new ones this year.


----------



## Red




----------



## hallorenescene

awesome props everyone. the horrorfinatic, i have that coffin skeleton dude. i love him. chrissy, you have a very nice collection there. i have a few life size. some made and some bought. i have the same pirate skeleton as yours. 
here's a frankie i rigged up








here's another frankie








here's moaneke








my mummy


----------



## BlueFrog

I love this thread, and want them all!! I've gotten a bit ... overboard .... on buying life-sized mannequins, which I frequently redress to become different characters each year. I've almost lost count of how many complete ones I have, not including partial forms that can be used to create characters on the fly.

I know there are nine children ranging in "age" from toddler through teenager. I have about seven complete adult males, most in the classic "waiting for the bus" pose but one who is a golfer taking a swing. Women? There are probably another half-dozen complete figures and numerous torsos with heads and arms. I recently picked up a pregnant torso I can't wait to use.

Conventional store-bought figures include the Gag Studios vampire (who started this whole Halloween obsession!) and Ol' Deadeye; Dr. Shivers; Edwardian Butler; Sadie the maid; Heads Up Harry; the Sam's Club butler; a brewing witch who might also be Gag Studios. 

Storage problems? Nah. Who needs a bed


----------



## hallorenescene

wow blue frog, your set up is so elegant. mannequins are so expensive and hard to come by. the scarlet lady one was my fave.
my skeleton bride with her husbands head in her boquet and her headless husband








my witch that doubles for a hag








my witch with mic








my burned victum


----------



## BlueFrog

Thanks! I'm very proud of my little set-up.

Craigslist is my friend as far as finding affordable mannequins. I've gotten a few free, and most for less than $50 each. I had to drive quite a ways to acquire the Scarlet Woman, but with a purchase price of just $25 she was so very worth it - one of my favorites, by far.


----------



## hallorenescene

your welcome. sometimes i wish i had the time and the money to just take off and see some of the superb stuff i've seen on this forum. 
and here's a few more
zombie convict








2 zombie guys








a grim reaper








another grim reaper


----------



## CobhamManor

That Zombie Convict guy will be coming in September to Spirit!! Where/when did you get him?

Anyway, all of your life-sized figures are so awesome!


----------



## tlc102462

Hey, I can't imagine what the party is going to be like in that house!! Has to rock!! I have a pretty big collection myself!!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks trail. are you sure the convict zombie i posted a picture of is the same one coming to spirit? i got mine last year at wal greens.


----------



## halloween71

jgc106 said:


> Your are a girl after me heart with a great collection like that. If it isn't life size, why even bother? That being said, storage has become and will continue to be a dilemma with collecting life size figures. I have no comprehensive pictures 2 share today, however, promise to line all my figures up and take a photo for this post when I unpack in September. Here is what I am able to recall:
> The Count Dracula
> Scaretaker
> Dead Donna (2) White dress: black dress w/shaking head
> Cauldron Stirring Ghost
> Gemmy Frankenstein monster
> Baseball vendor (Wal-Mart-u know the battery eater)
> Michael Myers-Gemmy
> Leatherface
> Heads up clown
> Spinning head clown
> 7' pumpkin head figure
> Skeleton in cage-2: Gemmy and static
> Frankencuted
> Mad scientist w/rising skullplate
> Freddie Kreuger
> Jason
> Animated Ultimate Reaper
> Mario Chiodo 6' reaper
> Chuckles the Clown
> Creepy Cathy
> Animated Hex
> Lenore Zombie
> Head Holding Zombie
> Old Dead Eye
> Out of ground Torso
> Rocking Granny
> Psycho Sam
> Dead Debbie
> Scary Carrie
> Rib cage zombie
> goblin dude
> Fiberglass body clown w/decap head
> Fiberglass body young vampire girl
> Fiberglass body Frankenstein
> 5 standing PVC Zombies: 2 men, 2 women, i girl child
> Twitch
> Vampiress
> Distortions Jolt
> Inbrex Axe Chair (Poison Props)
> Clown creature pneumatic crate
> Clown prop pneumatic drum
> 4 spirit zombie babies
> Gemmy Butlers-2
> Mortician
> Pneumatic hang man
> Mommy weirdet
> Beheaded bride
> Boxed in prop
> Face ripper clown
> Face ripper (Sam's club)
> Hannibal Lecter
> Spirit Cowboy Skeleton
> Spirit Kneeling Demon
> Spirit Sea Witch
> Spinning Head Vampire
> Spinning Head Bride
> Flying Crank Ghosts-2
> Devil Uzzath
> Animals-17 assorted oversized dogs, cats, vultures, bats, centipedes, roaches
> PVC Creature Reacher figures-3
> Life size hanging: 6'-12': 16
> 
> Yes, I am a halloweenaholic, it has been 3 days since I bought my last prop and 2 weeks since I built my own prop...........


Wow what a list.I would love to see them all lined up.


----------



## halloween71

hallorenescene said:


> wow blue frog, your set up is so elegant. mannequins are so expensive and hard to come by. the scarlet lady one was my fave.
> my skeleton bride with her husbands head in her boquet and her headless husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my witch that doubles for a hag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my witch with mic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my burned victum


Love the head being held in the brides flowers.That is awesome prop.


----------



## halloween71

darkmaster said:


> Here are some pics of mine.
> 
> These are from previous years. I haven't made any new ones this year.


Love that zombie in the second picture.


----------



## halloween71

BlueFrog said:


> I love this thread, and want them all!! I've gotten a bit ... overboard .... on buying life-sized mannequins, which I frequently redress to become different characters each year. I've almost lost count of how many complete ones I have, not including partial forms that can be used to create characters on the fly.
> 
> I know there are nine children ranging in "age" from toddler through teenager. I have about seven complete adult males, most in the classic "waiting for the bus" pose but one who is a golfer taking a swing. Women? There are probably another half-dozen complete figures and numerous torsos with heads and arms. I recently picked up a pregnant torso I can't wait to use.
> 
> Conventional store-bought figures include the Gag Studios vampire (who started this whole Halloween obsession!) and Ol' Deadeye; Dr. Shivers; Edwardian Butler; Sadie the maid; Heads Up Harry; the Sam's Club butler; a brewing witch who might also be Gag Studios.
> 
> Storage problems? Nah. Who needs a bed


Great props.


----------



## kittyvibe

love everyones pics~! I think I forgot to add I have the gag studios Pirate and the same mic witch as hallorenescene, but her face is melted.


----------



## Si-cotik

jgc I need your job....what a long list of cool stuff


----------



## whichypoo

TrailofTerror said:


> That Zombie Convict guy will be coming in September to Spirit!! Where/when did you get him?
> 
> Anyway, all of your life-sized figures are so awesome!


I also have the zombie convict . Bought him at walgreens two years ago.


----------



## CobhamManor

Halloween71, that's an incredible list! Imagine them all going off at once!


----------



## Spider Rider

I have two witches, a grave digger, a 7 foot smoke blowing big hand guy and a pumpkin head skeleton spider rider. The spider is life size in only certain parts of the U.S. The little guy next to the tall guy is from Target years ago. He was a candy bowl greeter that I repainted to match the big guy and added a hat.

How to build the stirring witch is at 
www.scarefx.com, the grave digger and tall guy is used to be at halloweencreations (site not active right now) but are pvc, chicken wire, monstermud and Great Stuff creations.
The spider rider is a mache pumpkin inspired by pumpkinrot and the spider build can be found on this site at http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/80638-giant-spider-pvc-legs.html


----------



## One eyed Mick

I run my ship with just a "skeleton crew".....The rum goes right through them....!


----------



## kittyvibe

Spider Rider said:


> I have two witches, a grave digger, a 7 foot smoke blowing big hand guy and a pumpkin head skeleton spider rider. The spider is life size in only certain parts of the U.S. The little guy next to the tall guy is from Target years ago. He was a candy bowl greeter that I repainted to match the big guy and added a hat.
> 
> How to build the stirring witch is at
> www.scarefx.com, the grave digger and tall guy is used to be at halloweencreations (site not active right now) but are pvc, chicken wire, monstermud and Great Stuff creations.
> The spider rider is a mache pumpkin inspired by pumpkinrot and the spider build can be found on this site at http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/80638-giant-spider-pvc-legs.html



I love all of these! Especially the gravedigger and spider rider!


----------



## Diabolik

I've got 3 and a half I've made, plus my wonderful Donna.


----------



## hallorenescene

everyone, you've got some amazing additions there.


----------



## hurricanegame

One word....WOW....damn where did you find that amazing prop that is riding the spider? Or did you make it yourself? I am still in awe over here that is some of the best ish I've seen for Halloween....I would love to visit your house lol...



Spider Rider said:


> I have two witches, a grave digger, a 7 foot smoke blowing big hand guy and a pumpkin head skeleton spider rider. The spider is life size in only certain parts of the U.S. The little guy next to the tall guy is from Target years ago. He was a candy bowl greeter that I repainted to match the big guy and added a hat.
> 
> How to build the stirring witch is at
> www.scarefx.com, the grave digger and tall guy is used to be at halloweencreations (site not active right now) but are pvc, chicken wire, monstermud and Great Stuff creations.
> The spider rider is a mache pumpkin inspired by pumpkinrot and the spider build can be found on this site at http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/80638-giant-spider-pvc-legs.html


----------



## Tumblindice

kittyvibe said:


> I love all of these! Especially the gravedigger and spider rider!


Kitty , then you really need to check out his website! His work will blow you away.

http://sites.google.com/site/zlalomz/spiderriderhalloween


----------



## Shockwave199

mic214 said:


> I run my ship with just a "skeleton crew".....The rum goes right through them....!


Love it!

Dan


----------



## kittyvibe

Tumblindice said:


> Kitty , then you really need to check out his website! His work will blow you away.
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/zlalomz/spiderriderhalloween


<--- Is blown away to smithereens, there is nothing left of kitty but bits of fur and a fang.


----------



## DoctorGrim

Here's a few of the life-size props from past years and a couple for this year. I hope to have a couple more in the next 80 days.

View attachment 11430


----------



## halloween71

Doctordoom those are some great props.


----------



## printersdevil

Fantastic, Dr. Doom.


----------



## obcessedwithit

mic214 said:


> I run my ship with just a "skeleton crew".....The rum goes right through them....!


Now that's what I call a booty party....lol ......awesome looking fellows there.


----------



## obcessedwithit

BlueFrog said:


> I love this thread, and want them all!! I've gotten a bit ... overboard .... on buying life-sized mannequins, which I frequently redress to become different characters each year. I've almost lost count of how many complete ones I have, not including partial forms that can be used to create characters on the fly.
> 
> I know there are nine children ranging in "age" from toddler through teenager. I have about seven complete adult males, most in the classic "waiting for the bus" pose but one who is a golfer taking a swing. Women? There are probably another half-dozen complete figures and numerous torsos with heads and arms. I recently picked up a pregnant torso I can't wait to use.
> 
> Conventional store-bought figures include the Gag Studios vampire (who started this whole Halloween obsession!) and Ol' Deadeye; Dr. Shivers; Edwardian Butler; Sadie the maid; Heads Up Harry; the Sam's Club butler; a brewing witch who might also be Gag Studios.
> 
> Storage problems? Nah. Who needs a bed


Where do you find all those manne? they are hard to get in my area, they are great, and so versitlle....


----------



## Spider Rider

I'm lovin' the skellie pirate party mic214! I have a Captain Jack adorned bucky and always wanted to build the pirate steering a shipwreck in a storm from Disneyland.

Thanks for the kudos kittyvibe, Tumblindice, hurricanegame and jgc106. The good news is none of these props are too hard to build. Store bought masks, monster mud, pvc, chicken wire and wiper motors are your friends. The spider rider, huricanegame, is just a blucky with a metal frame I made. A Bag of bones hands and feet and a Mache head formed around a plastic cauldron. There is a pic of him in mache form with the chicken wire stems/dreadlocks on my website.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

This is a fun thread!
Here's the majority of my crew (all homemade)
































*blue wheelbarrow zombie made by DevilsChariot


----------



## BeaconSamurai

Mr. Chicken, I just love the Last witch. The mouth and pose really make it for me.


----------



## hallorenescene

mr chicken, i love them all


----------



## printersdevil

Mr. Chicken, I love the Frankenstein and the last witch. They are all great, but those are my favs.


----------



## Chrissy

Wow...the talent you guys all have is absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## Spider Rider

I've always loved your stuff, Mr Chicken. The ground breakers were new to me and what character they have - Fantastic! It looks like they are from bluckies. Is there a how to on the wrinkly flesh?


----------



## blackfog

WOW Mr_Chicken!!! That frankenstien is tremendous! So are the others. The witch made me chuckle to! I love the tree that is behind her it's limbs are very interesting.


----------



## halloween71

Mr chicken I have always loved your crew.


----------



## RCIAG

BeaconSamurai said:


> Mr. Chicken, I just love the Last witch. The mouth and pose really make it for me.


Ditto.

If Divine decided to dress up as a witch, that's what she would have looked like! Awesome.


----------



## Spookmaster

I have the same Butler figure that you do - lower left photo.


----------



## lisa48317

Hmm, I made a full-sized girl holding her head, too. I was going to spray paint black & red around the neck area to look like her head was ripped off, but I like how yours looks with just the neck stub.
Great "family" !!


----------



## Baldzillabill

These are great!!

Beetlejuice.... I love the props!! they look great!

I wish I could work on things but until my out building is finished, I can't get in there to work!!! I'll have all next year hopefully!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Klowns :









Some Pirates :


















































JP Dinosaurs :


----------



## printersdevil

Those are fantastic! The Klowns are sooooo creepy!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

I do love my Klowns....would you believe I sleep in the same room with them ? ;D

They are so expensive and colorful....for human slushy making killer from outer space that is.. :lol


----------



## Mordessa

I LOVE this thread!!!  

Man, some of these props you guys have or have made are simply AMAZING! Since I didn't discover this thread til it already had 13 pages, it would take way too long to go back and compliment everybody individually, but let me just say that I'm totally wowed by you guys! 

It's incredibly expensive to have the life sized props shipped to Sweden and since we seem to be the only people in Sweden who really go all out for Halloween, there aren't any stores here for Halloween either.  So, we've had to make all of our props. We no longer have all of them because storage is a major issue for us. Our garage is packed wall to wall with Halloween as it is. lol. But over the years these are the life sized props we've had:

This spider might be a bit larger than lifesize, but still...


















This is Elmer, not only did his eyes light up, but he also creaked and groaned.









This is Toadilla. She is proudly holding her sister Gonza's eye.








This is Gonza's head, but I can't find a pic of her whole body.









This is our "Tricker Tree" This is where we put the candy for the ToTs. The tree was also alive with the sounds of slithering bugs and snakes and other such beasties. The kids would have to reach into one of the holes on the tree to retrieve their candy. Some holes would have slime others would have other gross feeling things, and only one had the candy. And just as they would reach in, my hubby, with his remote control would make the buzzing and other insect sounds get really loud all of the sudden, like the inhabitants were upset with the intrusion. It was a BLAST to see them all jump.  
(It stands about 4 feet tall, so I figured it could be included as a life-size prop)









And this is probably my favorite life size that I've made besides Elmer the tree. This is Munin, he was inspired by the video game The Darkness. He stood about 6 feet tall.


----------



## hallorenescene

blade, i love all your clowns. did you make any of them? and your pirate are are very nice too.
mordessa, for homemade props, you were very creative. those turned out well. i like you're reach in the tree idea, that would make them jump. but the prop i liked best was the light up tree. so cute


----------



## halloween71

Mordessa said:


> I LOVE this thread!!!
> 
> Man, some of these props you guys have or have made are simply AMAZING! Since I didn't discover this thread til it already had 13 pages, it would take way too long to go back and compliment everybody individually, but let me just say that I'm totally wowed by you guys!
> 
> It's incredibly expensive to have the life sized props shipped to Sweden and since we seem to be the only people in Sweden who really go all out for Halloween, there aren't any stores here for Halloween either.  So, we've had to make all of our props. We no longer have all of them because storage is a major issue for us. Our garage is packed wall to wall with Halloween as it is. lol. But over the years these are the life sized props we've had:
> 
> This spider might be a bit larger than lifesize, but still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Elmer, not only did his eyes light up, but he also creaked and groaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Toadilla. She is proudly holding her sister Gonza's eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Gonza's head, but I can't find a pic of her whole body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our "Tricker Tree" This is where we put the candy for the ToTs. The tree was also alive with the sounds of slithering bugs and snakes and other such beasties. The kids would have to reach into one of the holes on the tree to retrieve their candy. Some holes would have slime others would have other gross feeling things, and only one had the candy. And just as they would reach in, my hubby, with his remote control would make the buzzing and other insect sounds get really loud all of the sudden, like the inhabitants were upset with the intrusion. It was a BLAST to see them all jump.
> (It stands about 4 feet tall, so I figured it could be included as a life-size prop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is probably my favorite life size that I've made besides Elmer the tree. This is Munin, he was inspired by the video game The Darkness. He stood about 6 feet tall.


Those props are sooooo awesome!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

hallorenescene said:


> blade, i love all your clowns. did you make any of them? and your pirate are are very nice too.
> mordessa, for homemade props, you were very creative. those turned out well. i like you're reach in the tree idea, that would make them jump. but the prop i liked best was the light up tree. so cute


Thanks ! I mostly modified or just built the bodies the costumes and masks hang on...no easy task on the two killer klowns as they don't have human proportioned torsos. I do have other klowns I've built and and such but haven't got pics of yet...I may wait and just get pics when they are in place at the haunt. 

Since you were asking about the klowns...most of the pirates are created...the Davy Jones Pirate was almost 100% custom made I had to carve and paint his face , chest, arms/hands..make most of the accessories and his coat was hand stitched by my aunt. The standing pirate beside the treasure was only a head when I found him and I built the whole body and clothing. The Dead Eye Drake prop is also customized with more dirt, a fleshy rotted face, human eye and beard..looks awesome when he talks..;D


I love the concept of the Tricker Tree myself...it's great when people think they have the option to get scared or not..lol and a scare coupled with a treat is the essence of Halloween. 

I also like the work done on Munin..it looks just like one the creatures from The Darkness...it's also very odd and Tim Burton-ish...heh heh


----------



## Tumblindice

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> I do love my Klowns....would you believe I sleep in the same room with them ? ;D


 Say it not's so! Have you NO fear? LOL 
Great work!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Tumblindice said:


> Say it not's so! Have you NO fear? LOL
> Great work!


Thanks !

I think my fear manifests itself in only one way..being VERY high and on a very thin ledge...that makes my fingers tingle..lol these guys...no way..I LOVE em' !


----------



## hallorenescene

blade, you should love them, they are great, but i don't know about in my bedroom. sometimes i can freak myself out


----------



## Tumblindice

Guess it is time I started posting in this thread, I'll post others when I can get them out of my shed. These guys were in the basement.


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## jdubbya

Just went through this entire thread. Some fantastic creative suff here! All of my life size props are simply pvc frames fleshed out with various materials, masks hands, etc.. I change them up from year to year. Something about the big props that really impresses the TOT's.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

hallorenescene said:


> blade, you should love them, they are great, but i don't know about in my bedroom. sometimes i can freak myself out


I think I may have been afraid of clowns when I was really little my first time at the circus...but I got over my coulrophobia quick..now I'm just a carrier.. lol


----------



## hallorenescene

tumbledice, you have a lot of nice props.
blade, too funny. i've never been afraid of clowns, but yet if i woke up in the night and they were standing there, i think it would give me a start. lol.
jdubbya, you should post pics. some of my lifesize are just made with wire and cardboard


----------



## One eyed Mick

You guys are all very talented! 

Dark of the Moon, 

I am still freaked out by clowns, but I love your pirates...!

Nicely done there matey....


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

hallorenescene said:


> tumbledice, you have a lot of nice props.
> blade, too funny. i've never been afraid of clowns, but yet if i woke up in the night and they were standing there, i think it would give me a start. lol.
> jdubbya, you should post pics. some of my lifesize are just made with wire and cardboard


Well there is nothing funny about a clown in the moonlight...  lol



mic214 said:


> You guys are all very talented!
> 
> Dark of the Moon,
> 
> I am still freaked out by clowns, but I love your pirates...!
> 
> Nicely done there matey....



Thank ye kindly mate, the captain accepts yer compliments gladly, that he does.

A question..would ye be adverse to Pirate Clowns ?


----------



## halloween71

Tumblindice said:


>


Love it!!!


----------



## wilbret

*nm*

Holy Moly! 

I only have 2 "legitimate" full size figures, the Gemmy Monster and my Gravedigger.
I have 2 pirates and 3 grinning ghosts that are full size when hanging. 

Most of my stuff is graveyard and accents. And, uh, about 20 rubbermaid boxes of electronics, pneumatics, extension cords, etc etc.


----------



## halloween71

Tumblindice said:


> Guess it is time I started posting in this thread, I'll post others when I can get them out of my shed. These guys were in the basement.



Nice collection.
I have the second one.I dressed her in a wedding dress a picture is in my album.


----------



## One eyed Mick

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Well there is nothing funny about a clown in the moonlight...  lol


The stuff that nightmares are made of......!



Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Thank ye kindly mate, the captain accepts yer compliments gladly, that he does.
> 
> A question..would ye be adverse to Pirate Clowns ?


"Pirate clowns".....!!!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

mic214 said:


> The stuff that nightmares are made of......!
> 
> 
> 
> "Pirate clowns".....!!!!


----------



## One eyed Mick

!!!!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

mic214 said:


> !!!!!


:d heh heh..I do tend to inspire that reaction in others... lol


----------



## k k

have you seen Le Queloune YouTube- The Clown (Le Queloune)


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Hah hah.. man it's tough being a zombie....twice as hard being a zombie clown. But it's alright..you figure it out. ;D


----------



## blackfog

blade love those clowns and the pirates to. Can't believe you slept with those clowns in your room.
Mordessa love your elmer tree very creative.
Tumblindice love the bride. I just got a gown from the goodwill and can't wait to start. Did you make her hands and if so what did you make them out of?


----------



## Johnson724

This is one I just made...I posted it in "static props" but I'll post it here too.


----------



## blackfog

Johnson724 nice job! Love her fingers!


----------



## halloween71

Johnson724 said:


> This is one I just made...I posted it in "static props" but I'll post it here too.


Great looking prop.


----------



## hallorenescene

johnson, she looks even better glowing and i love her fingers too


----------



## undeadrevenge

wow, i must say this collection is very impressive, i can see you must make a good haunt if you put all of these out, i dont have any life size figures but i plan on maybe making some of my own out of pvc piping... hopefully that will work...


----------



## CreepySpiders

*My full size guys...*

Sasha N james










PumpCrow


----------



## operatingnurse

Looks like a party to me!


----------



## JonnF3

Here are a few of mine....







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## hallorenescene

some very nice props john f


----------



## printersdevil

Love the props. I really like the pumpkin crow and that last witch! I would love to visit these haunts.


----------



## JonnF3

Thanks Hallo and Printers...


----------



## BlueFrog

My group of six mannequin children arrived today. They were packed in sleeping bags with pillows over their faces, which added an awesome true crime vibe to the whole unveiling.

Once released from their packing, I almost cried. They are _so_ much nicer than I ever could have guessed from their photos. I can't believe they're mine. The child in the attached picture is probably the least of the group, and I adore him. Add on a $5 clearance costume from Party City and Greed from the Seven Deadly Sins has a new face....


----------



## Red

BlueFrog said:


> My group of six mannequin children arrived today. They were packed in sleeping bags with pillows over their faces, which added an awesome true crime vibe to the whole unveiling.
> 
> Once released from their packing, I almost cried. They are _so_ much nicer than I ever could have guessed from their photos. I can't believe they're mine. The child in the attached picture is probably the least of the group, and I adore him. Add on a $5 clearance costume from Party City and Greed from the Seven Deadly Sins has a new face....


How much were these Mannequins?! I just love that last one. I'd love to do children from horror films. Like "Carol-anne from Poltergiest", "Regan from The Exorcist", "Damien from the Omen,", and "Gage from Pet Semetery". I also would love a children of the corn stype theme, with all these mannequins in a corn-field. I need to get my hands on some!


----------



## BlueFrog

I got a once-in-a-lifetime deal on the children, but even then, they were not cheap and their purchase pushed me over the edge into light-headed territory. The seller was located in the middle of God's country, far from a major city, and they had been listed on CL for at least a month after he'd cut the price by almost 75%. I happened not only to have friends within a reasonable drive away, they happened to have a friend who makes interstate deliveries for a living and who has very reasonable rates. 

As far as what one should pay, a lot depends on what you want. Current mannequins are sturdier, but usually lacking in detail compared to those from the 1950's onward. I personally prefer a figure with more detail in the hands and face, and am willing to give on condition to get it. Vintage adult mannequins in less than perfect condition can sometimes be had quite cheaply, but if you spot a deal, you have to move lightning fast when they show up on CL and other secondhand sources. The closer you live to a major city, the more likely you are to find them - but the more you'll have to pay, too. Demand in more rural areas is low, so keep an eye on the outlying suburbs of major metropolitan areas.

Relative to their size, children usually sell for premium prices, especially if vintage. For Halloween purposes, I recommend trolling eBay for deals on modern ones. There are a couple of sellers who have let individual modern toddlers go for as little as $40 shipped, but more often they're in the $80 - $125 each range shipped. 

All things considered, I think using "real" mannequins is a bargain compared to the prices of most figures directed for the Halloween market, but without deep pockets, lots of hunting and patience are required.


----------



## larry

I am so impressed with a lot of what I see in this thread! Amazing stuff. Some bring back memories.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, you scored big on that mannequin. around here mannequins are harder to find then blow molds. especially reasonably priced

blue frog, you came to Gods country out in nowhere and didn't stop in and say hi. [bummed] lol. 

larry, for my small part of my props posted, i thank you


----------



## halloween71

CreepySpiders said:


> Sasha N james
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PumpCrow


I love sasha and james!!


----------



## halloween71

Nice props john!


----------



## CreepySpiders

@halloween71 yay! they were a craigslist find. they're about 5ft. tall but not too substantial so they are easy to store.
Im curious... Does anyone else name their props =) bwahahaha.


----------



## Dark Crop

He is about 5ft 5 but in a crotching springing position










I want to redo this guy, im not 100% happy with him


----------



## BlueFrog

Bwa ha ha, *hallo*. This time I sent my minions into God's country to do my bidding, but next time I'm headed out that way I'll look you up 

*Hyprosick*, that long-fanged demon is like something I see in my nightmares. I mean that in the best possible way. And where oh where did you get those angel wings? I love them.

*Everybody*, I'm enjoying this thread immensely, so much so that I'm not commenting because if I did, I'd easily double the length of the thread. Just know that I appreciate seeing all your wonderful figures and hope you keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Spider Rider

Damn Hyprosick. Awesome!


----------



## Johnson724

Hyprosick said:


> He is about 5ft 5 but in a crotching springing position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to redo this guy, im not 100% happy with him


Awesome!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

hyprosick, that first picture looks like something i don't want to haunt my dreams. cool prop. actually though, i like the second one best


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Hyprosick, I'm a fan! I love seeing such unique designs


----------



## Halloween Blues

Oh my god Hyprosick, that blue one is terrifying! 

Here's a Jack Skellington figure me and my ex made. She kept him... :'(

EDIT: Picture is too ginormous, I'll resize it later. Here's the link though 

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/zz225/thehalloweenblues/PA300912.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

pretty nice halloween blues. to bad you didn't get to keep her. i take it your ex is into halloween too?


----------



## Halloween Blues

Yup and Nightmare Before Christmas was one of her favorite movies. So I made that and Zero for her. It's like I lost my child in a custody battle. I'm just going to have to make a bigger and better one for myself though.


----------



## Trinity1

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Klowns :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Pirates :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP Dinosaurs :


The clowns are from what movie? I can't remember the name...but to kill them you had to hit them on the nose...it was terrible...LOL!


----------



## hallorenescene

*life size figures*



Halloween Blues said:


> Yup and Nightmare Before Christmas was one of her favorite movies. So I made that and Zero for her. It's like I lost my child in a custody battle. I'm just going to have to make a bigger and better one for myself though.


yeah, build a bigger and better one and know you are a bigger and better person.


----------



## Si-cotik

Trinity1 said:


> The clowns are from what movie? I can't remember the name...but to kill them you had to hit them on the nose...it was terrible...LOL!


Killler Klowns From Outer Space


----------



## Dark Crop

BlueFrog said:


> Bwa ha ha, *hallo*. This time I sent my minions into God's country to do my bidding, but next time I'm headed out that way I'll look you up
> 
> *Hyprosick*, that long-fanged demon is like something I see in my nightmares. I mean that in the best possible way. And where oh where did you get those angel wings? I love them.



Thanks everyone, 

@Blue, I made them out of PVC and chicken wire and a bunch of paper machie, I need to rethink them because they were pretty heavy and i had to have 3 anchor points on the wall to keep it from falling forward. That and I didnt realize i put the left foot on the right leg till after i was done lol

@Blade, those pirates and Dinos are awesome!

@Mr Chicken Likewise!


----------



## halloween71

Love them hyprosick!That blue one is wicked.


----------



## Seraphin

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Thanks ! I mostly modified or just built the bodies the costumes and masks hang on...no easy task on the two killer klowns as they don't have human proportioned torsos. I do have other klowns I've built and and such but haven't got pics of yet...I may wait and just get pics when they are in place at the haunt.
> 
> Since you were asking about the klowns...most of the pirates are created...the Davy Jones Pirate was almost 100% custom made I had to carve and paint his face , chest, arms/hands..make most of the accessories and his coat was hand stitched by my aunt. The standing pirate beside the treasure was only a head when I found him and I built the whole body and clothing. The Dead Eye Drake prop is also customized with more dirt, a fleshy rotted face, human eye and beard..looks awesome when he talks..;D
> 
> 
> I love the concept of the Tricker Tree myself...it's great when people think they have the option to get scared or not..lol and a scare coupled with a treat is the essence of Halloween.
> 
> I also like the work done on Munin..it looks just like one the creatures from The Darkness...it's also very odd and Tim Burton-ish...heh heh



After I seen that, I was asking myself, "OMG! Where the hell can I buy full size Killer Klowns at?" ;P Those are awsome!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Seraphin said:


> After I seen that, I was asking myself, "OMG! Where the hell can I buy full size Killer Klowns at?" ;P Those are awsome!


Thanks !!!!

There aren't many places..I know one guy who makes and sells 1/1 Klowns but they are about 8,000 or so..not exactly for average haunter..or even me..lol I jus tmake my own from costume sets.. ;D

I do luv me some Klowns...


----------



## sacolton

Here's mine. Anyone remember who he is?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

I know I've seen that mask before...is it one Chuck from Bump in the Night made ?


----------



## Halloweenfan

Robocop said:


> I made this one from some spare parts about 8 years ago, I dont have him anymore but i'm working on a new lifesize clown from the movie killer klowns from outer space. Just waiting for my stuff to get here.


Killer Klowns is an awesome movie, and that is a really great prop you made!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Ron aka Robocop is another guy who does some really cool lifesize Klowns of his own making..he should post some pics of his new Storefront Klown complete with Kotton Kandy Koated Kadaver. .. ;D :lol


----------



## Halloweenfan

BlueFrog said:


> I love this thread, and want them all!! I've gotten a bit ... overboard .... on buying life-sized mannequins, which I frequently redress to become different characters each year. I've almost lost count of how many complete ones I have, not including partial forms that can be used to create characters on the fly.
> 
> I know there are nine children ranging in "age" from toddler through teenager. I have about seven complete adult males, most in the classic "waiting for the bus" pose but one who is a golfer taking a swing. Women? There are probably another half-dozen complete figures and numerous torsos with heads and arms. I recently picked up a pregnant torso I can't wait to use.
> 
> Conventional store-bought figures include the Gag Studios vampire (who started this whole Halloween obsession!) and Ol' Deadeye; Dr. Shivers; Edwardian Butler; Sadie the maid; Heads Up Harry; the Sam's Club butler; a brewing witch who might also be Gag Studios.
> 
> Storage problems? Nah. Who needs a bed
> 
> DraculasWomen.jpg (97.5 KB, 74 views)
> 2008Mother.jpg (51.7 KB, 60 views)
> 2008GraveyardReaper.jpg (49.5 KB, 60 views)
> ScarletWomanTableau.jpg (85.4 KB, 59 views)
> TheWeddingBanquet.jpg (98.0 KB, 61 views)


Geesh, your prop women look hot (look very realistic).  - That "smiley" icon I mean as shocking, not bad. Eek sounds bad to me, but that's not the reason I'm using it.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

sacolton said:


> Here's mine. Anyone remember who he is?


OMG!! That's AWESOME! Phantom of the Paradise was one of my favourite movies in highschool. Still is truth be told. Great music. Your prop is a perfect likeness. Did you make him or was he purchased?


----------



## LairMistress

I don't have any store-bought life size figures (except for "Becky", my Bucky). All of mine were made between 2004-2006, and are in need of updates. They're not great, but the ToTs really enjoy them. 

The 7 ft. tall Skeletal Executioner:









Peter Stubbe, the werewolf (kneeling). You can also see my 5 ft tall vampire in the back left area, but I have no pix of his face for some reason...guess he can't be photographed?? haha History buff-Halloween fanatics will "get" the Peter Stubbe reference.









Becky and the Grave Robber (he has a burlap sack behind him for his grisly finds--she needs a new coffin):









Lady Revenant day shot:









Night shot: 









The nameless witch (night shot):









Last and least  "Glow Guy" is a 6 ft tall "hanger" that I made last minute last year, I got the mask on sale at Walgreens and couldn't resist throwing something together for it. He's going to become a PVC figure ASAP. Here, he's just a mask, wire hanger for shoulders, and weed fabric draped over it, hung by fishing line. The red and black clothed figure behind the faux FCG is "The Gent", who is only about 4 ft tall, so I didn't include a face-shot of him here:


----------



## Red

LairMistress said:


> Lady Revenant day shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this! Whats it made of? Chicken wire and fabric? A little tutorial or something would be AWESOME


----------



## Howlyn

I just got done looking at all 19 pages of this thread and LOVED all of your awesome props!!! What a creative group here! It would be great to come and visit all your haunts and see your props in person. To the original poster of this thread...where do you store all of you're figures??? 

I bought my 1st full sized animated prop last year...the witch with the cauldron, that I see several of you have. I just lover her! Over the years I've created several life sized props that we use every year for our party, but they aren't anything too impressive, but I'll try to share some pics later...


----------



## sacolton

Uruk-Hai, you win a cookie! Yes, it's Winslow Leach (Phantom). I purchased the trademark helmet for $250. The rest of the costume was put together from odds and ends. Here's a few more pixs:



















He's the guest of honor this year for my Halloween Horror Movie Marathon which runs all through October with double features.

Glad someone else appreciates the old cult classics.


----------



## LairMistress

thehorrorfinatic said:


> LairMistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Revenant day shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this! Whats it made of? Chicken wire and fabric? A little tutorial or something would be AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Actually, she was much easier to make than that. A friend of mine came over and walked me through it, she had a better idea for the "shoulders" than I did.
> 
> I managed to snag a very old and very heavy sheet music stand from a curb that year, so I put the base of that down first to hold up the PVC pipe that makes her "body" (I believe it's a 1 in pipe). I camoflauged the PVC pipe with brown and green spraypaint, so it wouldn't glow in the blacklight, or be too obvious in the daylight.
> 
> Then my friend cut a wire dry cleaning hanger in the center of the bottom, (where pants would hang), and bent the wire out to form shoulders and arms somewhat. She hooked the curved part of the hanger over the back top lip of the PVC pipe and pulled the arms out forward, and hot glued it into place (I have since had to duct tape it, since she's been around for 6 years now).
> 
> Then I fitted a styrofoam wig head over that, and draped it in several pieces of cheesecloth that I soaked in RIT Whitener. I bought a couple of yards of iridiscent white tulle from WalMart to cover the cheesecloth with initially, because it never occurred to me that I could soak the cheesecloth in a bucket, and my husband had a cow over the idea that I wanted to soak the cheesecloth/RIT in the washing machine. So for the first several years, she didn't glow as brightly as she does now, but the tulle did glow a lighter blue untreated. Last year I just put the RIT mixture in a bucket and soaked the cheesecloth that way, as it had gotten quite dirty and needed refreshing. I still covered her with the tulle to give her a bit of a bridal effect. I had to safety pin the cheesecloth and tulle in a couple of spots in the back, to keep it from blowing off crookedly in the wind.
> 
> I did make wire and masking tape hands to add to the ends of the arms, but they're a bit heavy because I made them with drycleaning hangers, too. Lighter hands could be made I'm sure, and if it's not really close to the spectators, hands aren't entirely necessary anyway. You definitely want to put something on the wire ends though, if you don't curl them up to prevent poking yourself (which I found out the hard way).
> 
> I added the flicker candle last year, it's electric; I just hot glued it to her hand because I was in a hurry, and she was just about the only item I had time to put out before the ToTs came.
> 
> In front of her is a double floodlight stake with two Feit corkscrew black light bulbs.
Click to expand...


----------



## foolishmortal42

*LairMistress Female Ghost*

When you say you soaked it it rite whitener, what did you do. how long did you soak and did you air dry or put in the dryer?


----------



## LairMistress

foolishmortal42 said:


> When you say you soaked it it rite whitener, what did you do. how long did you soak and did you air dry or put in the dryer?



I only intended to let it soak in the mixture bucket for a few hours, but it wound up being a couple of days (the water went cold obviously, but it didn't have a negative effect). I took the pieces out and draped them over wire dry cleaning hangers in a tree outside, it didn't take long to dry. I didn't expect it to glow as much as it did. I'd say that I had seven pieces in there, maybe.


----------



## Hallomarine

WOW it seems there are quite a few extended families out there. for storage reasons, mine have to be almost completely disasembled which it getting tiresome as you get older. i have actually looked into getting another storage locker like i had before i moved. you should have seen the looks i got during transportation! HM


----------



## Regions Beyond

Here are the 5 current ones we have, none built from scratch or such, but we put them to good use


----------



## printersdevil

I bought my first full size prop today! It is a witch from Michael's. This is a start for me!!!!!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

here are mine


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Here's some more


----------



## hallorenescene

lair, i love your props. the grave robber one is my favorite
sacolton, i love your prop, but i don't believe i ever saw the show. i'll have to check it out.
regions, i love your props. the crazy looking one and the scarecrow are very cool.
congrats printer on your purchase
great pumpkin, i have the short version of heads up harry, i really like him. you have some real nice props. i've always wanted a suit of armour. who is the first picture? he is really cool. the butler with the candlestick i almost got last year.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

hallorenescene said:


> lair, i love your props. the grave robber one is my favorite
> sacolton, i love your prop, but i don't believe i ever saw the show. i'll have to check it out.
> regions, i love your props. the crazy looking one and the scarecrow are very cool.
> congrats printer on your purchase
> great pumpkin, i have the short version of heads up harry, i really like him. you have some real nice props. i've always wanted a suit of armour. who is the first picture? he is really cool. the butler with the candlestick i almost got last year.


Thanks! The first butler in the pics is Dobson the Butler. He is made by Gag Studios,as well as the other butler who's name is Gravely the Ghastly Butler and the Knight in armor.


----------



## Maniacal Compulsion

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> I do love my Klowns....would you believe I sleep in the same room with them ? ;D


I'm envious of your klown collection. 
You sleep in the same room with them........ If had klowns I'd be driving round with them in the car... The looks on peoples faces: Priceless.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Maniacal Compulsion said:


> I'm envious of your klown collection.
> You sleep in the same room with them........ If had klowns I'd be driving round with them in the car... The looks on peoples faces: Priceless.


We had a bit of fun transporting some to the haunt location...there was a construction crew working on the road all month...every time we went by the looks we got..lol One of our drivers told one worker she had some bodies in the back and wanted to know if she could toss em' in the hole they were digging..he looked in the back, his eyes got wide and waved her through quick !


----------



## Maniacal Compulsion

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> We had a bit of fun transporting some to the haunt location...there was a construction crew working on the road all month...every time we went by the looks we got..lol One of our drivers told one worker she had some bodies in the back and wanted to know if she could toss em' in the hole they were digging..he looked in the back, his eyes got wide and waved her through quick !


Thats funny as... A friend and I were in the back seat of our old car and she had this mask on, the people in the lane next to us kept staring at her... Im gonna take my butler for a drive down the busiest road in peak hour traffic.


----------



## Maniacal Compulsion

My Butler. Hes on strike he refuses to do anything  
Except stand there and laugh.


----------



## hallorenescene

maniac, your butler doesn't have to do anything but stand there and laugh, his face says it all. he's about the scariest butler i have ever seen. ooff, he scares me. i love him


----------



## Maniacal Compulsion

hallorenescene said:


> maniac, your butler doesn't have to do anything but stand there and laugh, his face says it all. he's about the scariest butler i have ever seen. ooff, he scares me. i love him


Thats true, he face says does say it all, i think it may the expression he has, or the way he just stares right through you. He reminds me of someone I dont know who...
I'm scared to sleep cause I have a recurring thought that I'll wake up in the night and he'll be there in my room laughing at me..... He awsome.


----------



## hallorenescene

maniac, i agree, if he was in my room while i was trying to sleep, i probably would not only be watching him, i would be listening too. lol


----------



## kittyvibe

Maniacal, hes great, where did you get him?


----------



## Maniacal Compulsion

kittyvibe said:


> Maniacal, hes great, where did you get him?


Thanks, he was my xmas present from my dad, so all I know is my dad saw him in a shop and bought him.


----------



## hallorenescene

well, there are a lot of cool butlers out there i like, but i got to say he is the creepiest. i've never see one like him before. your dad must of made your day. you know, you could do a lot with him. like you could lay a hankie over his tray, and put a bible there. he could be a minister directing a funeral, or a wedding, or he could be the best man. he could be a store owner. he is very versatile.


----------



## Maniacal Compulsion

hallorenescene said:


> well, there are a lot of cool butlers out there i like, but i got to say he is the creepiest. i've never see one like him before. your dad must of made your day. you know, you could do a lot with him. like you could lay a hankie over his tray, and put a bible there. he could be a minister directing a funeral, or a wedding, or he could be the best man. he could be a store owner. he is very versatile.


It was a shocking present, very unexpected, and definitely made my day a lot my interesting. Thank you for the ideas, i'll keep those in mind for next halloween.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Out of curiosity, where and how do you all store your props? (Mainly referring to your life size props.) Do you break them down? Leave them up all year like the weirdo who throws a sheet over their Christmas tree and shoves it out of sight? Do you have a storage room? Shed? Garage? Attic? How do you keep them protected?


----------



## Terra

Got the same plastic bag that Boogedy came in draped over Terra and she's shoved in the corner of the basement along with Beloved, Boogedy and the rest of the props. Kind of sad really


----------



## kittyvibe

Before my house I had them in a cooled storage, kinda depressing. Was so happy to bust them all out but found little room to store them in the house so I have creative hiding places for them or outright leave them out as decor. 

Ive been using my Moan-Eek as my "butler" , she stands by the dinner table. Throughout the year I dress her up in diff holidays accessories. She was even She ra at my birthday party in April 

Scaretaker keeps getting moved about until my fiance complains, lol. Im trying to make room in my hobby room to place him in there until halloween. My new mannequin is by the front door and I dress her up every other day. 

Right now she is wearing a wedding dress  hehe. Shell go in tthe hobby room too once its straightened up. 

I have the animatronics and my other gag studios props in the garage. It seems to be a bit cooler than the shed. Im ever worried about melting eyeballs on the animatronics, seems so far the Zultan is taking the worst of it, though hes in the middle by the door to the house, should be the coolest place in there. 

I want to get the laundry room organized better and place the life sized in but its like trying to figure out a tetris game with the life sizes and their boxes. (if they even have a box then it gets hairy). 

I too would like to know how others store their animatronic Gemmys in a year round heated environment (Im in Florida). 

I found that I needed to also protect them against bugs like roaches and spiders, so I bought 2 closet suit bags and placed a single animatronic in there and so far so good against pests. But those bags are min $8!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Okay Kitty, you have WAY too much time on your hands or I have VERY little sanity. I'd go nuts changing things clothes so often. I do good enough to keep up with myself. 

I'm also in a hotter climate area, so pests and heat was exactly what I was wondering how to protect against. Mice and/or rats (though I've never seen one) frequent my garage. I've unpacked boxes and found there little "gifts" among shredded papers and soiled clothing . . .


----------



## kittyvibe

GiggleFairy said:


> Okay Kitty, you have WAY too much time on your hands or I have VERY little sanity. I'd go nuts changing things clothes so often. I do good enough to keep up with myself.
> 
> I'm also in a hotter climate area, so pests and heat was exactly what I was wondering how to protect against. Mice and/or rats (though I've never seen one) frequent my garage. I've unpacked boxes and found there little "gifts" among shredded papers and soiled clothing . . .


I like dressing her up, doesnt take much time  In my shed, theres probably rats, I havent seen their droppings but my first clue was my dept 56 foam pumpkins face nibbled off. Almost a year later my fiance sees ones butt as it scrambled to hide. 

worrisome ideed, I had a few nightmares of these things chasing me out of the shed. Like if they were rabid, lol.


----------



## lisa48317

GiggleFairy said:


> Out of curiosity, where and how do you all store your props? (Mainly referring to your life size props.) Do you break them down? Leave them up all year like the weirdo who throws a sheet over their Christmas tree and shoves it out of sight? Do you have a storage room? Shed? Garage? Attic? How do you keep them protected?


Mine are all PVC forms, so I don't have to worry about delicate electonics & stuff. They're all standing around in the back corner of the garage like in a really small nightclub. I don't think the mice will bother them, since they're not packed away where a nest could be made.

I have noticed that they're all turned so they're facing the corner or the wall. Gee, I guess the hubby didn't like being watched while he did stuff in the garage!


----------



## GiggleFairy

LOL Lisa! . . . . .


----------



## killerhaunts

I ws storing mine in my garage in an upper level and some shelving but this year I'll have to rent storage because we moved into a smaller house 
Here's a few of mine:
































well, it's not big ... but it IS life-sized:


----------



## GiggleFairy

I'm digging the pig head!


----------



## Halloweeeiner

awesome pig head!


----------



## moshrider1000

I keep my 2 Buckys and my headless horseman in the garage attic. However I've been seriously thinking about moving one of the skeletons to the front passenger seat of my pickup, even before I read this thread today...

My papier dragon sits in the basement tormenting the dog. I'm thinking about making that room my work room.


----------



## hallorenescene

killer, digging all your props, and that pig rocks


----------



## Bruzilla

My Gremlin...










And my Creeper (from Jeepers Creepers)


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

Bruzilla said:


> My Gremlin...


LOVE the Gremlin!!!!

btw Welcome to the forum Bruzilla!


----------



## hallorenescene

bruzilla, those are 2 amazing props! and at life size...awesome. i don't know where you got them, but you are luckyyyyyy


----------



## Bruzilla

Thanks. The gremlin is just a model you can get on ebay for about $100. The Creeper started out as a thrift store mannequin, then we got the official mask and hat from Makeup & Monsters, the guys who did the makeup for the movies, then got his clothes together and came up with a way to make the wings.

We're going to redo the wings and replace the PVC pipe that makes the struts with sections of old fishing poles, so they'll taper like real bones and be thinner.


----------



## NOWHINING

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> LOVE the Gremlin!!!!
> 
> btw Welcome to the forum Bruzilla!


 
I am sorry to say, I really hate that GREMLIN!!!! I was maybe 5 years old (iam33now) when my Grandma Pat had brought 5 of them as a Christmas gift for the very first 5 of the grandkids, me being the oldest... They scared the scrap outta all 5 of us. I hid mine in the bottom of the toy chest, but it scared the crapp outta me everytime I had to dig in the toy chest. The same goes with my sister, Spookyone doing the same thing in her toy chest, my cuz hid his in the closet, closed the door and then cover the door with dresser. My other cuz was a baby, so it made her cry, but i cannot remember what my other, other cuz did with hers. Shortly after that, my Grandma Pat took them back to the store and got us, the one we love best but for the life of me I cannot remember how to spelled his name.  So to this day, the five of us still finch when ever we see this!! LOL!


----------



## Bruzilla

That is so funny!!! What did she get you, the little rubber bendy gremlins or the bigger plastic statues?

I had one of the Hallmark plush Stripe gremlins they sold after the movie came out. I had a 1973 Plymouth Roadrunner with a sun roof and tinted windows, and my Navy buddies and I would cruise up and down Atlantic Blvd. in Virginia Beach, and have the gremlin sticking up through the sunroof. We would have him waving at girls, turning to look at people, and the reactions we got from people were hillarious.


----------



## Trex

Here is our Grim Reaper mounted on the roof of our garage! He was about 7Ft tall and automated with a 1/4" turn pneumatic actuator, he would swoop down on the ToT's walking up the sidewalk to the front door! He was very popular, the kids loved him!


----------



## NOWHINING

it was stuff doll. brown and white? crap I know the name just cant spell it for the life of me.


----------



## NOWHINING

Trex said:


> Here is our Grim Reaper mounted on the roof of our garage! He was about 7Ft tall and automated with a 1/4" turn pneumatic actuator, he would swoop down on the ToT's walking up the sidewalk to the front door! He was very popular, the kids loved him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 
I like that! I have been thinking for a long while to put something on my roof, but dunno....


----------



## hallorenescene

to funny about the gremlin story. so i have one too. when the movie came out, my daughter and i were going, just to go. we had no idea what the movie was about. she was in grade school then. so this 5'9" 250 lb biker tough dude wanted to go with us. okay. so when we sat down in the theater, he asked what the movie was about. all we knew was it was about these cute little fuzzy gizmos. just for fun we told him it was about tiny monsters that eat the whole town. he had a terrerfied look on his face. it was all we could do to keep from laughing. we calmed him down and started watching the movie. aahhhh, he was loving the movie and the cute little fuzzy guys. he was chomping on pop corn. to this day, i still see his face strickened behind a handful of popcorn that never quite made it to his opened mouth as he looked on in terror. he was froze in that position through the whloe movie. i tell you, i never saw a big guy have to be calmed down by a grade schooler and a 100 lb whoose. i thought we were going to have to take him home and turn his light on for him. my daughter and i loved the movie, although i do have to agree, it's a scary one.

trex, that is am impressive prop. i would love to have one. or even see one. sweet


----------



## GiggleFairy

Bruzilla, I'm so loving the Creeper! If I lived close to you, you'd wake up one day finding him in my yard. Hee, hee, hee!


----------



## kittyvibe

thank you so much Bruzilla for posting your Gremlin and OMG the jeepers creeper monster scared me so much in the original film. 

I build model kits too and was curious as to the side by side comparison on the Gremlin. Theres 2 models Ive been wanting for forever that the china recaster makes. 

I also had talked to a guy who has the biggest Gremlins collection about getting a latex copy of his film used Gremlin puppets. They were unbelievable expensive, so I was happy to see the ebay model kits. But didnt buy them since I was unsure of the quality and actual size. 

I think its going on my christmas list now  I want the spiked version I think first.


----------



## DarkLore

I've enjoyed the thread. I don't post much on the forum, but I'll had a few to the thread...


----------



## bootoyou

We have the mummy, the in-laws have the witch, you have a better collection.haha


----------



## kittyvibe

Darklore, you have some awesome props but I totally loooove the werewolf! I need a mask like that!

Im still trying to talk my mom into letting me have Sadie the maid since she has her in storage atm.  At least she could hang out with me here!


----------



## Trex

Darklore those are great props!! Love them!


----------



## Marie Roget

Oh man, what a great thread! I finally made it to the last page- Big Congrats to all, your life-sizers are outstanding!!!

Here are shots of some of ours- most pics are from my albums:
View attachment 16557


View attachment 16551


View attachment 16546


View attachment 16556


View attachment 16558


----------



## freudstein

I am so jealous of all these figures!  Great collections guys, and if you have any more pics - keep 'em coming!


----------



## Boo Baby

I only got a chance to look at Maries...fantastic!! I love that guy in the bathtub, where did you get him?? I want one!!


----------



## Bruzilla

kittyvibe said:


> thank you so much Bruzilla for posting your Gremlin and OMG the jeepers creeper monster scared me so much in the original film.
> 
> I build model kits too and was curious as to the side by side comparison on the Gremlin. Theres 2 models Ive been wanting for forever that the china recaster makes.
> 
> I also had talked to a guy who has the biggest Gremlins collection about getting a latex copy of his film used Gremlin puppets. They were unbelievable expensive, so I was happy to see the ebay model kits. But didnt buy them since I was unsure of the quality and actual size.
> 
> I think its going on my christmas list now  I want the spiked version I think first.


Hi. I thought the quality of the Gremlins kit was fine. The only problem with the Gremlin model is the fit between the pieces. Since you're assembling with superglue, and not getting a cement bond like you do with styrene models, the model can break easilly. What I found works well is cutting the closed ends of the arms, legs, body, etc., then filling them with Great Stuff foam. The foam then fills the entire body and makes the arm, head, and leg joints must stronger.

Just be sure to use glass eyes (I used red fox eyes) instead of painting the eyes if you want the model to really look good.


----------



## osenator

Wow, amazing collections...


----------



## Marie Roget

Boo Baby!! said:


> I only got a chance to look at Maries...fantastic!! I love that guy in the bathtub, where did you get him?? I want one!!


Thanks! I made him- we've always had a life size figure in the bathtub as a walk-through & party scare since I don't know when. The main bathroom is always my decorating job- hey, I have to clean it, I get to decorate it! This life sizer's supposed to be part of a cut-rate Embalming Room in our '06 walk-through "Mephisto & Sons Funeral Parlor." Some day I'm going to wear that mask I used for his head- love it!

Other bathtub figures over the years have been an assortment of ghouls & zombies, Wolfman holding a bloody arm, Dracula drinking blood fron an I.V. tube, & a dying Capt. Davy Jones with his heart cut out when I did _Pirates of the Carribean_ decor in there for '08's "Fright Night at the Movies." walk-through. The gorier & more startling the better for our Tub Guys! 

Edited to Add: He's made from a 1" pvc jointed frame covered with the usual rag/newspaper stuffed clothing, wig head inside mask, monster gloves, etc. I like to make our Tub Guys the focus of multiple strobes in a nearly dark bathroom.


----------



## kittyvibe

Bruzilla said:


> Hi. I thought the quality of the Gremlins kit was fine. The only problem with the Gremlin model is the fit between the pieces. Since you're assembling with superglue, and not getting a cement bond like you do with styrene models, the model can break easilly. What I found works well is cutting the closed ends of the arms, legs, body, etc., then filling them with Great Stuff foam. The foam then fills the entire body and makes the arm, head, and leg joints must stronger.
> 
> Just be sure to use glass eyes (I used red fox eyes) instead of painting the eyes if you want the model to really look good.


I may consider adding foam, depends when I see it. Typically, even in much smaller models, we pin our resin kits because super glue will make them too fragile. The slightest nudge and an arm or head will fall off. 

Once they are pinned they are much more sturdy. I moved all my completed models in the moving truck and they all stayed in one piece upon arrival


----------



## halloween71

Great props guys!!!!


----------



## Marie Roget

osenator said:


> Wow, amazing collections...


But not any more amazing than yours, osenator, as anybody who's checked out your albums knows!!


----------



## osenator

Thank you, Marie Roget, I'll be honest, I can't wait to put all my life size props together this year, since I got many AFTER Halloween 2010. I also want to build a few more too, like a Silent Hill nurse I wanted to do last year. Still, imiagine if we could all merge all of our props together from this wonderful site on one sinlge location, we would be the size of Disneyland, I think!


----------



## DRKSAINT

Some really fantastic props here!


----------



## DRKSAINT

Here are some of mine...


----------



## Verse 13

You guys have quite the collection!


----------



## Mad Mad Mark

My life size props are all hand made. I don't have pic's of them all, but you can see my favorites in "My Album" 

I am currently working on a life size "Jack the Ripper of London" 

(My Lizzy Borden is lonely)


----------



## Shocktherepy

We dont have any store bought life sized guys, but my wife and I built this Beloved last year


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> to funny about the gremlin story. so i have one too. when the movie came out, my daughter and i were going, just to go. we had no idea what the movie was about. she was in grade school then. so this 5'9" 250 lb biker tough dude wanted to go with us. okay. so when we sat down in the theater, he asked what the movie was about. all we knew was it was about these cute little fuzzy gizmos. just for fun we told him it was about tiny monsters that eat the whole town. he had a terrerfied look on his face. it was all we could do to keep from laughing. we calmed him down and started watching the movie. aahhhh, he was loving the movie and the cute little fuzzy guys. he was chomping on pop corn. to this day, i still see his face strickened behind a handful of popcorn that never quite made it to his opened mouth as he looked on in terror. he was froze in that position through the whloe movie. i tell you, i never saw a big guy have to be calmed down by a grade schooler and a 100 lb whoose. i thought we were going to have to take him home and turn his light on for him. my daughter and i loved the movie, although i do have to agree, it's a scary one.


Most amusing story, hallo



Shocktherepy said:


> We dont have any store bought life sized guys, but my wife and I built this Beloved last year


That is absolutely amazing, Shocktherepy


----------



## halloween71

Shocktherepy said:


> We dont have any store bought life sized guys, but my wife and I built this Beloved last year


Love her!!!Stunning!


----------



## kittyvibe

beautiful beloved :3


----------



## Marie Roget

Shocktherepy-

What an amazing, beautiful version of Beloved!! I'm sure I'm not the only one who'd love to see more pics from different angles to get the full impact of how it must look in your haunt!


----------



## Thegardenofshadows

Marie Roget said:


> Shocktherepy-
> 
> What an amazing, beautiful version of Beloved!! I'm sure I'm not the only one who'd love to see more pics from different angles to get the full impact of how it must look in your haunt!


Thanks  If you look through my posts and my albums I have posted many pics of her in progress and on Halloween Night. Enjoy


----------



## Marie Roget

Aha, the better half of the Beloved building team! What an evocative tableau you two have designed!

Thanks for pointing me in the direction of the build pics- love your party album pics, too!


----------



## killerhaunts

*Your Beloved is wonderful! I have never seen one like that before!*


----------



## hallorenescene

darklore, those are some awesome props. i love the frankie one. and the werewolf is creepy, right down to his knarly teeth
marie, your props are awesome also. there's a few i would love to get my hands on. the one in the bathtub is cool, disturbing, but cool. oh, and you made him, talented, i say. well put together
drksaint, your props are pretty nice as well. did you put some of them together?
holy goodness shock, i love the beloved prop. yours is a little different then most the ones i've seen, and just as nice. i've got to do one of these someday. just lovely.


----------



## NOWHINING

hallorenescene said:


> to funny about the gremlin story. so i have one too. when the movie came out, my daughter and i were going, just to go. we had no idea what the movie was about. she was in grade school then. so this 5'9" 250 lb biker tough dude wanted to go with us. okay. so when we sat down in the theater, he asked what the movie was about. all we knew was it was about these cute little fuzzy gizmos. just for fun we told him it was about tiny monsters that eat the whole town. he had a terrerfied look on his face. it was all we could do to keep from laughing. we calmed him down and started watching the movie. aahhhh, he was loving the movie and the cute little fuzzy guys. he was chomping on pop corn. to this day, i still see his face strickened behind a handful of popcorn that never quite made it to his opened mouth as he looked on in terror. he was froze in that position through the whloe movie. i tell you, i never saw a big guy have to be calmed down by a grade schooler and a 100 lb whoose. i thought we were going to have to take him home and turn his light on for him. my daughter and i loved the movie, although i do have to agree, it's a scary one.
> 
> trex, that is am impressive prop. i would love to have one. or even see one. sweet


 
I like that story. ALMOST made me feel better. hahahah


----------



## NOWHINING

Bruzilla said:


> Hi. I thought the quality of the Gremlins kit was fine. The only problem with the Gremlin model is the fit between the pieces. Since you're assembling with superglue, and not getting a cement bond like you do with styrene models, the model can break easilly. What I found works well is cutting the closed ends of the arms, legs, body, etc., then filling them with Great Stuff foam. The foam then fills the entire body and makes the arm, head, and leg joints must stronger.
> 
> Just be sure to use glass eyes (I used red fox eyes) instead of painting the eyes if you want the model to really look good.


 
EEEEKKKK!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

Shocktherepy said:


> We dont have any store bought life sized guys, but my wife and I built this Beloved last year


 
OH! How beatuiful that is! Ohh I want one! I just love that!


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm trying to imagine nowhining and my tough biker dude friend on a date to the gremlins. i'm sitting here cracking up. sorry nowhining, i think you're a sweetheart, but i just can't quit picturing it. the ushers carrying you out, and leaving the lights on for the biker dude to get himself out in the morning.


----------



## NOWHINING

the movie never bother me at all! I love the movie! I have both part one and two it was that bloody toy that my Grandmother brought for the 5 grandchildren that was too scary looking. it was scarier then the ones in the movie! 
But I cannot image it myself. I am sitting here and its 3:08am cracking up on the thought of having a biker dude on a date and hes scared?? hahahahhahahahahahahah


----------



## GhostHost999

snigglez said:


> Ok here are my props:
> 
> Miss Havisham is dressed up for Easter


I saw the video of your haunt at youtube! I did not knew you were a member.


----------



## partsman

Me and Lucy, the first one I built:


----------



## teecee2468

whoo boy! lets see what i have,

swaying ghost,
midnight countess,
cloaked reaper with lantern,
Rhoda broome,
brain monster,
caged skeleton with mic,
crawling zombie,
dead eye drake,
cauldron witch,
grave digger with skeleton lantern,
zultan fortune teller,
Hannibal Lecter,
leatherface,
new Freddy Krueger,
Donna the dead with pumpkin,
doctor shivers,
count vigor,
glowing mummy,
witch with crystal ball,
Gothic beheaded bride,
the ghastly gentleman,
life size singing butler,
witch with broom,
Giles the butler,
animated pirate skeleton,


that's 25, 25! that's more then you see at trans-world!


trent


----------



## hallorenescene

teecee, very impressive. some very nice props
partsman, nice build
snigliz, you have some sweet babies there


----------



## GhostHost999

teecee2468 said:


> whoo boy! lets see what i have,
> 
> swaying ghost,
> midnight countess,
> cloaked reaper with lantern,
> Rhoda broome,
> brain monster,
> caged skeleton with mic,
> crawling zombie,
> dead eye drake,
> cauldron witch,
> grave digger with skeleton lantern,
> zultan fortune teller,
> Hannibal Lecter,
> leatherface,
> new Freddy Krueger,
> Donna the dead with pumpkin,
> doctor shivers,
> count vigor,
> glowing mummy,
> witch with crystal ball,
> Gothic beheaded bride,
> the ghastly gentleman,
> life size singing butler,
> witch with broom,
> Giles the butler,
> animated pirate skeleton,
> 
> 
> that's 25, 25! that's more then you see at trans-world!


Would you like to sell your Donna the dead and or Caged Skeleton with mic?


----------



## osenator

GhostHost999 , we have the same taste! Out the list, both you choose would be my first requests too!


----------



## teecee2468

GhostHost999 said:


> Would you like to sell your Donna the dead and or Caged Skeleton with mic?




sorry dude, but these things are like family too me. if i sold them, i could never replace them.
however, my brother has an even bigger collection, he virtually has every gemmy prop ever made! i might be able to coax him into selling 1 or 2 things.


trent


----------



## hallorenescene

Man, i would be in heaven if i had all you guys props. Sweet it would be


----------



## GhostHost999

teecee2468 said:


> sorry dude, but these things are like family too me. if i sold them, i could never replace them.
> however, my brother has an even bigger collection, he virtually has every gemmy prop ever made! i might be able to coax him into selling 1 or 2 things.


I know your feeling towards your gemmys. I'll be leaving to college, and still would not like to sell my stuff they are truly like family. Yet if your brother would like to sell those, just tell me. Thanks.


----------



## chop shop

Heres a pic of my life size mummy project for the thread. No legs though, just a top half prop. his back is hollow.


----------



## halloween71

AWESOME mummy!


----------



## Thegardenofshadows

chop shop said:


> Heres a pic of my life size mummy project for the thread. No legs though, just a top half prop. his back is hollow.


He is amazing! Heading to your profile to hopefully find some more pics


----------



## karasel

View attachment 16743

These are my charactors I made for my spook trail (with the exception of Dr. Death)


----------



## Tumblindice

chop shop said:


> Heres a pic of my life size mummy project for the thread. No legs though, just a top half prop. his back is hollow.


GREAT as always Chop!


----------



## hallorenescene

so chop, are you saying you're making this? awesome mummy
karasol, nice props you built there. that vampire really is tops. but like them all


----------



## Sidnami

I'm doing another Halloween party this year and these new guys are going to help me. 

This Mummy will be hidden by shower curtains in the bathroom.










This guy will be hiding by the bushes.










Looks like I'll be doing a seafood theme for this year's Halloween, because this babe is going to be the center piece on the kitchen table!










And that is just the beginning of what I got for this year......


----------



## hallorenescene

sid, awesome props. how big is your mermaid? that treeman should scare the pants off some


----------



## Mad Mad Mark

WOW sid!!! Great props! Your mermaid is creepy, yet kind of sexy at the same time. A tough thing too pull off.


----------



## 22606

Awesome photos, all I love your mummy, chop


----------



## Marie Roget

What a kick ass centerpiece that mermaid will make, Sidnami!
Please post some pics of your party tablescape- would love to see how it turns out!


----------



## halloween71

I want that mermaid to cool.


----------



## taco183

I got a life sized little michael myers prop replica and chucky life sized


----------



## hallorenescene

taco, 2 more nice props


----------



## slash

I cant see the mermaid prop all i see is a red X


----------



## taco183

I got a life sized chucky doll and life size little michael myers prop replicas


----------



## chop shop

Thanks TD, Hallo, Garth.... long time no see you 3 ! (Yup Halo, I made him.)

Thx GardenofShadows.. Fellow Californian in the house!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Sidnami said:


> I'm doing another Halloween party this year and these new guys are going to help me.
> 
> 
> This guy will be hiding by the bushes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is just the beginning of what I got for this year......



Sid, I hope you have some TALL bushes! I have this guy and he towers over me. He's about 6' tall.


----------



## hallorenescene

taco183 said:


> I got a life sized chucky doll and life size little michael myers prop replicas


photos are always nice. we'd love seeing those babies
chop, very nice build. he turned out wonderful. and hey back at you.

slash, does this help you, sid has one awesome prop. i wonder how big she is?


----------



## 22606

chop shop said:


> Thanks TD, Hallo, Garth.... long time no see you 3 ! (Yup Halo, I made him.)


Howdy, stranger Seriously, though, it has been quite awhile. You're welcome. You've got some major talent, chop 



GiggleFairy said:


> Sid, I hope you have some TALL bushes! I have this guy and he towers over me. He's about 6' tall.


Want me to hide behind the bushes and scare TOTers for you? About the same height, but I work much cheaper


----------



## lisa48317

Sidnami said:


> This guy will be hiding by the bushes.


OMG - where did you get this guy??? *ME WANT !!!!!!*


----------



## Thegardenofshadows

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/haunted-tree-man/


lisa48317 said:


> OMG - where did you get this guy??? *ME WANT !!!!!!*


http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/haunted-tree-man/


----------



## Sidnami

Here's my new(used) beeeicth as of today to match the mermaid.











(For the record, I have these props. I just don't have my own pics of them yet. I'll have it in Oct when I set them up. Thanks for your understanding)


----------



## slash

hallorenescene said:


> photos are always nice. we'd love seeing those babies
> chop, very nice build. he turned out wonderful. and hey back at you.
> 
> slash, does this help you, sid has one awesome prop. i wonder how big she is?


Thanks hallorenescene I see her now she looks great and huge..


----------



## Kymmm

Sidnami said:


> Here's my new(used) beeeicth as of today to match the mermaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For the record, I have these props. I just don't have my own pics of them yet. I'll have it in Oct when I set them up. Thanks for your understanding)



She is awesome!! Where did you get her? She would look great by the pool!!


----------



## CobhamManor

I've never even noticed that the tree man actually has a tree stump base! He's pretty cool.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Garthgoyle said:


> Want me to hide behind the bushes and scare TOTers for you? About the same height, but I work much cheaper


How much you charge? 




Sidnami said:


> (For the record, I have these props. I just don't have my own pics of them yet. I'll have it in Oct when I set them up. Thanks for your understanding)


 Just kidding! We'll forgive you this once. (I used a stock photo for my tree man as well. With this jacked up leg, I haven't taken him out of the box. Can't wait to!)




CobhamManor said:


> I've never even noticed that the tree man actually has a tree stump base! He's pretty cool.


He's AWESOME! I purchased him a few months ago as a b-day present to myself. Got a GREAT deal on him - had to pay extra on top of regular S&H, but at the price I paid - he's DEFINITELY worth it! 


And since he's poseable, when I'm feeling low - he can wrap his branchy arms around me and give me hugs.


----------



## Sidnami

http://www.moneybackhauntedhouse.com/index.shtml

This was the place that was being closed and I've been buying a few of their collections. They are owned by Screamers.


----------



## kittyvibe

Sidnami said:


> http://www.moneybackhauntedhouse.com/index.shtml
> 
> This was the place that was being closed and I've been buying a few of their collections. They are owened by Screamers.


Are you going to their physical location? I dont see anywhere on their website to buy props.


----------



## Sidnami

They post on Criagslist.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/clt/2459476866.html


----------



## hallorenescene

sid, both your props are amazing. the one is a mermaid, but what is the other one? and again, how big are they?


----------



## doto

Sidnami, You're Madusa mermaid is awesome. She's one of my favorites. She's been listed for as much as $375.00 around here.


----------



## Sidnami

Let's just say I've been very lucky in my hunts. I'm suppose to be done collecting, but it's so hard to stop when you know how to get the deals.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Shocktherepy said:


> We dont have any store bought life sized guys, but my wife and I built this Beloved last year



OMG that is so eerily beautiful Shock! I'm looking through some threads I haven't checked out in a while and stumbled far enough back to see her. Absolutely stunning. How did you achieve the look of her and her dress? I'm guessing she's not coated in monster mud. BTW great lace up shoes you found for her too.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG that is so eerily beautiful Shock! I'm looking through some threads I haven't checked out in a while and stumbled far enough back to see her. Absolutely stunning. How did you achieve the look of her and her dress? I'm guessing she's not coated in monster mud. BTW great lace up shoes you found for her too.


Yup, she is MM  We took many "in progress" pics. They are posted in my profile albums. Glad you enjoy her. The shoes were a Garage Sale find for a few bucks.

Garden (Shocks Wife)


----------



## GhostHost999

Hi. Remember the tomstone lifter from Tekky? they just told me that for the 2011 season they are releasing the same prop but with their flaws corrected (making him more durable) he will be sold at Spirit, Party City, and sunstar. Also for Canadians, he will be sold at Wal-Mart Canada.


----------



## Sidnami

I just got another new prop! Are you all ready? Here's the pic!

















What do you all think? Cool, right? This Invisable man without his clothing is going to be the best prop ever!!! It's the Kevin Bacon model.


----------



## gypsybandit

Shocktherepy and Garden I think your Beloved statue is amazing! I remeber seeing it last year and was gushing about it to my husband. Even though he"s not a haunter he still could appreciate how terrific it is.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Sidnami said:


> I just got another new prop! Are you all ready? Here's the pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think? Cool, right? This Invisable man without his clothing is going to be the best prop ever!!! It's the Kevin Bacon model.




Hey! I have the female version of that guy! Check her out:


----------



## Tumblindice

gigglefairy said:


> hey! I have the female version of that guy! Check her out:



bawhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teecee2468

i just went by my local Zellers store and they had Halloween stuff! mostly some of the older life-sizes from gemmy. (they repeat the leftover props from each year.)


----------



## osenator

What? Zellers? Where? How much???


----------



## Tumblindice

What is a Zellers?


----------



## osenator

a soon to be replacled by Targets canadian store chain.


----------



## teecee2468

osenator said:


> What? Zellers? Where? How much???




if you are talking about the Canadian zellers, that is not the one i am talking about. i am talking about an American arts and crafts store located only in the north-west. they carry all sorts of rare gemmy figures. (they seem to be the only store that is carrying the higher quality gemmy props in this day and age.) although they haven't gotten most of the new 2011 stuff, they still have some cool pops leftover, for some good prices too!


----------



## Red

teecee2468 said:


> if you are talking about the Canadian zellers, that is not the one i am talking about. i am talking about an American arts and crafts store located only in the north-west. they carry all sorts of rare gemmy figures. (they seem to be the only store that is carrying the higher quality gemmy props in this day and age.) although they haven't gotten most of the new 2011 stuff, they still have some cool pops leftover, for some good prices too!


You had me excited for a second..


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Here are a few that sit in my office


----------



## hallorenescene

lord, those are the type of guys that can sit for hours and watch others work. or...if you don't belive in life after death, you should see the dead ones come back to life around quitting time. a little gory for my taste, but still, i can see they are very good props


----------



## Doc Doom

Here's some pics of our set up last year.


----------



## darkmaster

Lordgrimley.com said:


> Here are a few that sit in my office


*These look great!*


----------



## hallorenescene

doc, you have a lot of nice props there. nice window scene


----------



## hallorenescene

wow trent, those are some seriously nice props.


----------



## MissMandy

DRKSAINT said:


> Here are some of mine...


If that ain't a man cave then I don't know what is!


----------



## Penumbra

You guys absolutely amaze me! I only have four "life size" figures in my collection!

Face Ripper
Donna The Dead
Grave Riser Ghost
and the Caged Skeleton.

Its a nice little collection, but I need to get more!


----------



## witchymom

i only have 2- both witches - 1 store bought and 1 i made. 

now, if any of you have ones youd like to ummm donate ill be happy to help out  

yall have some cool stuff! im jealous!


----------



## tlc102462

I've got a bunch of the animated life-sized figures, but I'm def. jealous of DRKSAINT - that's some NICE collection of figures - I'm highly jealous!!!


----------



## CobhamManor

Doc Doom, that's amazing! 

Other than my homemade characters where I dress up some PVC frames, here are my store-bought life-sized figures:

Helga the Fortune Teller from Wal-Mart
Standing Skeleton Doctor from Big Lots
Gemmy's Five Foot Witch from Michaels (My version is from two years ago.)
Rotting Ghoul from Spencer Gifts (One of my oldest!)

THAT'S IT! I don't think I have any plans for more life-sized props this year, other than Rosemary and The Harvester...


----------



## tlc102462

*Here's some of my Life Sized figures*

Here's some of my goodies - but nothing like DRKSAINT!!


http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ic-brain-right-w-red-water-flowing-there.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...alks-held-up-w-rebar-pounded-into-ground.html


----------



## tlc102462

One more - http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...al-75-craigs-list-more-stuff-coming-year.html


----------



## hallorenescene

witchymom, you got a pic of your homemade one? i love homemade.
pen, those are some very nice props too
cob, nice props. i had to google helga, i loved the name, and she is very cool.
tlc, you have some nice props too. i would love to own the vampire and the countess. 
i am determined to buy at least one new standing prop for this year. eagerly awaiting to see what stores put out around here this year.


----------



## witchymom

hallorenescene said:


> witchymom, you got a pic of your homemade one? i love homemade.


mmmm maybe. you can look in my galleries (that never work right for me) or flickr and see if its there. she was sitting last year in a chair, but in previous years i had her standing. and if it looks good - youre probably looking at the store bought witch. i love esmerelda but... shes not very attractive. LOL something only the creator can love and all that LOL

ok, i found a pic i had online LOL. see- something only a mother could love. LMAO. i know, shes bad. thats ok. she was the first prop like that ive ever made so i loved her. LMAO. 











THis is gretchen, the new (and bought) arrival LOL these are my daughters friends helping set things up. LOL (not sure how much help they are but... ok LOL) If you look, you can see how esmerelda was sitting last year)


----------



## KATZILLA

Thanks for sharing the pics...nice !


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is my small collection of life size figures. Hope to continue to build my collection this year.

- Treater Greater Witch

- Beheaded bride

- Crawling zombie

- Masquerade skeleton


----------



## kittyvibe

My Halloween life sizes- not including my mannequin girl. excuse the backdrops, lol, the walls are falling down in the FL heat.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/kittyvibe-albums-life-sizes.html


----------



## Penumbra

lilangel_66071 said:


> My twin sister and i have alot of life sized one's that we set up at my house on halloween, I have the edwardian butler that i got a garage sale for 20 dollars but no pics yet of him, the gemmy witch with cauldren, gemmy witch with crystal ball, heads up harry undertaker, jason vorhee's micheal myers, gate keeper,mummy , dr. deadly, life sized mummy, life sized animated clown




That's a nice collection you got there! 

I also noticed that Caged Skeleton from Michaels. I don't mean to be rude but... Would you be willing to sell him to me? I have searched the universe for him but cant find him anywhere.


----------



## kittyvibe

Penumbra- they are selling that caged skeleton at Lowes this year, except he doesnt have the clothes. you could easily make a little shirt and pants for him. I think hes $50 at lowes.


----------



## Penumbra

kittyvibe said:


> Penumbra- they are selling that caged skeleton at Lowes this year, except he doesnt have the clothes. you could easily make a little shirt and pants for him. I think hes $50 at lowes.




He's cool, but the eyes dont light up and the phrases are different. I guess if worse comes to worst I could get him instead.


----------



## hallorenescene

witchy, i think she is cool. better than any life size i've ever made. actually, i've never made a life size. maybe this year i will. looks like all the kids are having fun
spine and kitty, nice props


----------



## Exotic Seamstress

*Dancing Skeleton I Made One Night, So Funny!*


----------



## tlc102462

Excellent collection - totally impressive - I'm loving it - I only wish you lived on my block - the more the merrier!!


----------



## lorddeathbane

wish they would re-release donna the dead i so want one!


----------



## tlc102462

Just FYI, Haunters - Horchow is having 25 to 30% off EVERYTHING TODAY - sale code TREASURE - - - and --- free shipping on $100 and up EMAILFS code - I Love the Katherine's Collection dolls and the witch was $110 off!!! Just in case anyone is interested!!


----------



## fmanswife

Exotic Seamstress I love your skeleton it's very funny how did you make it?


----------



## hallorenescene

fmanswife said:


> Exotic Seamstress I love your skeleton it's very funny how did you make it?


i agree, how did you make it. very cute


----------



## 22606

I've lost track of this thread, apparently Lots of great props and prictures


----------



## halloween71

kittyvibe said:


> Penumbra- they are selling that caged skeleton at Lowes this year, except he doesnt have the clothes. you could easily make a little shirt and pants for him. I think hes $50 at lowes.


I got him.He is small but thought he would be perfect for my pirate theme.He shakes and says the phrase get me out of here.I cut the speaker wire so now all mine does is shake and light up.I draped some creepy cloth on him as a shirt and put some around his head for a bandana.


----------



## kittyvibe

halloween71 said:


> I got him.He is small but thought he would be perfect for my pirate theme.He shakes and says the phrase get me out of here.I cut the speaker wire so now all mine does is shake and light up.I draped some creepy cloth on him as a shirt and put some around his head for a bandana.


aw, he sounds cute :3


----------



## Penumbra

I really do think the caged skeleton from Michaels is better. I hope I can find him somewhere cause I am still kicking myself for not getting him back in 2008.


----------



## OctoberDream

Here are a few of mine. They are all home made. 




































This one is not done yet he is new for 2011.


----------



## tlc102462

I Love the skeleton in the suit with the lit up head - great prop!! I also love the sitting gargoyle - great item!! Did you make it?


----------



## GraveyardGus

Picture #2 looks like the ghost of Fonzie. Awesome!


----------



## OctoberDream

tlc102462 said:


> I Love the skeleton in the suit with the lit up head - great prop!! I also love the sitting gargoyle - great item!! Did you make it?


Yes I made them. The gargoyle is made from 100% foam. The other one, only the head is foam and the rest is PVC frame.


----------



## OctoberDream

GraveyardGus said:


> Picture #2 looks like the ghost of Fonzie. Awesome!


Yea, that was my attemp at a Ghost Rider prop. Now I call it my grave digger.


----------



## hallorenescene

october, those are very nice props. you do awesome work


----------



## printersdevil

Fantastic props!


----------



## joossa

OctoberDream, you reaper is excellent. I think I want to build something like that now!!!


----------



## liuoliveira

My Favorite One My zombie bride


----------



## Penumbra

I just got the beheaded bride at a garage sale for $20 (good deal LOL).


----------



## BLAKKHEART




----------



## BLAKKHEART

The scarecrow, Leatherface, my corpse fountain, over sized reaper, a cardboard coffin and a hanging corpse was all a garage sale find by my brothers father in law. 100 dollars bought them all. [email protected]


----------



## tlc102462

BLAKKHEART said:


> The scarecrow, Leatherface, my corpse fountain, over sized reaper, a cardboard coffin and a hanging corpse was all a garage sale find by my brothers father in law. 100 dollars bought them all. [email protected]


You hit the jackpot with all that stuff - what a total deal - I'm jealous to the core and can't believe it - Leatherface alone is worth prob. 300 - deal deal deal!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## 22606

OctoberDream said:


>


Fonzy is looking terrible these days...

Awesome props, everyone


----------



## hallorenescene

liou, very nice prop
pen, the beheaded bride is awesome, and for that price, very lucky
blak, that coffin scene is bloody sweet. nice props and the price was way to right


----------



## halloween71

BLAKKHEART said:


> The scarecrow, Leatherface, my corpse fountain, over sized reaper, a cardboard coffin and a hanging corpse was all a garage sale find by my brothers father in law. 100 dollars bought them all. [email protected]


Great props and what a deal.


----------



## kam3152

LIFE SIZE NIGHTMARE...im obsessed


----------



## acfink

The skill level of everyone here just amazes me, I hope one day with enough practice I could be at least half as good as most on this site!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

I bought a red spotlight to light from below.Its awesome !!


----------



## MissMandy




----------



## HauntedDiva

kam3152 said:


> View attachment 87595
> 
> 
> LIFE SIZE NIGHTMARE...im obsessed


Those are AMAZING!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

kam, there are quite a few nightmare lovers on here. yours is very nice
mister, your pinhead is awesome. did you make it?
missmandy, i love witches. very cool


----------



## Dark Passenger

kam3152 said:


> View attachment 87595
> 
> 
> LIFE SIZE NIGHTMARE...im obsessed


I'm oooohing and ahhhhing over that awesome collection.


----------



## Penumbra

Okay, two more.

The Harvester,

Flesh Eating Zombie.


----------



## GhostTown

I finally get to share something in this thread!


----------



## MissMandy

Those are bada$$, GhostTown!


----------



## Spider Rider

What MissMandy said! Wow, I love 'em.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Very nicely done! Most intimidating.


----------



## tlc102462

GhostTown said:


> I finally get to share something in this thread!


Nice - I love them - where did you get them from?? Please tell - we all like knowing where to find items and the names of them so we can Google them as well!!


----------



## kittyvibe

tlc102462 said:


> Nice - I love them - where did you get them from?? Please tell - we all like knowing where to find items and the names of them so we can Google them as well!!


I thought these were homemade? Love them also!


----------



## tlc102462

kittyvibe said:


> I thought these were homemade? Love them also!


Wow, homemade - love them even more - wish I could pull that off!!!! Have any details been posted on HF as to how to make them???


----------



## GhostTown

Yes, my wife and I made them. There is a build thread here: LINK
Thanks!


----------



## kam3152

GHOST TOWN: Omg i cant even believe you guys made those! they are so awesome! i want one !


----------



## Penumbra

Hey, those look like the giant pumpkin reapers I made a few years ago!

Anyways, great job. I wish mine where as tall as yours.


----------



## GhostTown

Penumbra said:


> Hey, those look like the giant pumpkin reapers I made a few years ago!
> 
> Anyways, great job. I wish mine where as tall as yours.


Damn.. this whole time I've been giving Pumpkinrot all of the credit. Maybe you inspired him! 

@ Kam - Thank you. I love your NMBC props, and your site is a fun read. Aaaprn and I are huge Burton fans, especially NMBC, and I especially love the Mayor. In fact I tend blurt out some of his lines often just to make the wife grin.


----------



## 22606

GhostTown said:


> I finally get to share something in this thread!


Those are amazing. Mind if I borrow them for this year? You can have them back next year *cough*provided you can find me*cough*


----------



## halloween71

Love them ghosttown!!!


----------



## mommasmith

*life size*











































Heres a few. I love life size. Love your collection.


----------



## dpolking

Here are a few of mine:


----------



## Daytonagp4

Don't mind Waldo......lol


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost town, you heard it before, but bet you like to hear it again, those are awesome
momma, cool work. i get a kick out of the ones trying to crawl over the fence
depol, i am so not walking through your cemetary. nice setup.
day, nice prop. looks like you really get into your work


----------



## radu

*vanhoover overlooking cmemtery*

Here's one of my figures overlooking our cemetery. It's name is Vanhoover and is about 4 ft tall-if it stood up the height would be about 8 ft... In the cemetery beyond is "Larry" our yard zombie, whom is about 6 ft tall. 

care to see more? Go to www.horroween333.com


----------



## GhostTown

Very cool. Very "pumpkin kreep-ish". I dig it!


----------



## 22606

Daytonagp4 said:


> Don't mind Waldo......lol


Awww, but Waldo is the scariest part of the display











radu said:


> Here's one of my figures overlooking our cemetery. It's name is Vanhoover and is about 4 ft tall-if it stood up the height would be about 8 ft... In the cemetery beyond is "Larry" our yard zombie, whom is about 6 ft tall.


That is incredible. Very nice work, radu









Everyone's figures are great. *Whistles*


----------



## radu

Thanks, and I agree... all haunters figures here are spooktastik!


----------



## Penumbra

You guys are so skilled with arts and crafts! I can't even make a cardboard tree without screwing up!


----------



## Rosetta28

This is the only one up now but we have freddy and pinhead


----------



## radu

You had snow in October! Aaarrggg...brrrrr


----------



## hallorenescene

radu, i love it. to bad we don't get to see a face forward of vancover. makes me think of pumpkinhead
rosetta, nice pumpkin reaper. you know he collects all the pumpkins after they have been mutilated by....vine rot. lol.


----------



## osenator

Some of my new props.


----------



## MissMandy

osenator said:


> View attachment 89408
> 
> Some of my new props.



Omg, the third one in is so creepy!


----------



## radu

Hallorenescene, Vanhoover shows his pretty face at www.horroween333.com, if you dare to look. ;-)


----------



## hallorenescene

radu, i dared to look. that is one well built prop. everything about him is wonderful
osenator, those are cool props. i want the 4th one on the right


----------



## ArwynnSpooky

Oh my goodness, what a party you could have! Some of those plastic walls that look like graveyards or dungeons would look terrific. I'd gloom it up a bit turn on some classic thrillers, pop the cork on some bubbly and watch the movies all alone, just me and my "friends"...Lovely


----------



## ArwynnSpooky

OK, this one really creeps me out. He is not invited to my party. Great job tho...


----------



## Penumbra

osenator: 

Hope you dont mind me asking, but, are the first and fourth figures actual animated props? Or are they just two you've dressed up to look like that?


----------



## 22606

osenator said:


> View attachment 89408
> 
> Some of my new props.


All are wicked, osenator The one on the end looks sooo much like Lurch. If you don't mind my asking, what is he called and where did you get him? 



MissMandy said:


> Omg, the third one in is so creepy!


Just like gazing into a mirror, isn't it, Mandy?



hallorenescene said:


> osenator, those are cool props. i want the 4th one on the right


That makes _at least_ two of us... Great minds think alike


----------



## osenator

the first, the graveyard keeper, his lanterns lights up, 
The zombie, he moans, head turns left to right, and eyes lights up\
Crazy lady has a manly (why?) evil laugh, eyes lights up
the big guy, speaks, head and eye movement. (sadly, the speaker sucks on him)
Please check out my youtube vids to see them in action.


----------



## 22606

I sometimes forget that you're in Canada, osenator. Thanks for going through all of the trouble of posting those, regardless Your props are very nice.


----------



## BluJay75

My first attempt was 2010. It was literally just thrown together using the base of a standing fan, which I used some rolled wire fencing as legs (cutting horizontally across the top to create two "legs" out of one roll of wire fencing). 
I stuck an old mop/broom handle in the top of the fan stand, and wrapped it in some old egg crate material (the kind you would put on top of a mattress for comfort). I used a curtain rod as a cross member for arms, which I wrapped in more of the egg crate material. Dressed it, used some zombie gloves for hands, and put a styrofoam wig head on top, and put a "leatherface" mask on him. VOILA!
I hope this helps anyone out there looking to build a life-size from scratch, on a budget. Here's the finished product! Hope you can see it OK, I didn't get great pics.


----------



## hallorenescene

i think it looks great bluejay. a good scare facter, that's for sure.


----------



## Chrissy

My monster family this year!


----------



## 22606

It also looks great to me, BluJay75

Quite a collection there, Chrissy Very cool.


----------



## snigglez

I hope to get to the point where some of you guys are soon.You guys have so many life size props. Here are my major props I have other stuff but here are the life size things.










Here is a video of my mutated Frankenstein, to tell you the truth I bought this off of ebay just got him in today and it was horrible to put together. He doesn't seem as solid as my other props I bought from ebay. I almost returned him but I am keeping him after all being he isn't a true Frankenstein is what makes me want to keep him. I love his face he is very tall the enclosure behind him is 7' so he is pretty tall. Ill beef him up some. I also have my 2 Walgreens skellies I just bought last Thursday. I had to bring out my skeleton in the cage to make sure he works we had problems with him last year but all is good except for his 1 eye that burnt out I think I will put a decayed eye hang from his eye socket or something of that sort.

http://youtu.be/YS7rci8eQms


----------



## Zombie Sean

My latest:


----------



## tlc102462

Chrissy said:


> My monster family this year!
> View attachment 90901


Thanks for posting the picture - now I made my husband feel like crap because he keeps complaining that we have SO MANY FIGURES, so I showed him your collection and I think he's so happy right now with our figures, that he couldn't possibly be mad at me anymore!!!


----------



## osenator

Wow, Chrissy! That is impressive. (SO many I want too!)

Can't wait to put my life size props all together in the basement too! soon, I hope! (I should have a good collection now too...).


----------



## darthrott

*Michael Myers*








Life size Michael Myers, planning on adding Jason this year


----------



## hallorenescene

holy goodness chrissy, you have a large family there.
snigs, you have some nice stuff too. and i agree, that frankie does have a very distintive look, i would keep him too.


----------



## hallorenescene

darth, whoa, scary guy on the left. lol. actually, nice mike even though i'm not into halloween


----------



## tk1055

I am so happy I just added this guy to my collection....he is a real deadbeat and refuses to pay rent! He keeps moaning about a time when he had his own tv show....


----------



## Chrissy

Love him! Where did you get him????


----------



## tlc102462

tk1055 said:


> I am so happy I just added this guy to my collection....he is a real deadbeat and refuses to pay rent! He keeps moaning about a time when he had his own tv show....


He's great - nice find - where did you pick him up??


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> darth, whoa, scary guy on the left. lol. actually, nice mike even though i'm not into halloween


You're not into Halloween? Are you at the wrong forum by chance, hallo?

Nice additions to the thread


----------



## Nocturnaloner

radu said:


> Here's one of my figures overlooking our cemetery. It's name is Vanhoover and is about 4 ft tall-if it stood up the height would be about 8 ft... In the cemetery beyond is "Larry" our yard zombie, whom is about 6 ft tall.
> 
> care to see more? Go to www.horroween333.com
> 
> 
> View attachment 89075


I love this. Great figure, and great shot.


----------



## tk1055

I found him on Ebay. I have wanted one since I was a little boil HAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## whichypoo

Man I love the crypt keeper.. DARN DARN DOUBLE DARN!>. But on the brighter side at least one of our forum friends got HIM!!! YYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!
Congrats.. hey does he still move and did you get his sound cd?


----------



## tk1055

Oh yes he still moves, and came with the original tape as well as the tape player AND the x-mas tape! The only thing missing were his feet but those are easy enough to make! He is my favorite purchase this year! He creeps my wife out more than the life size Xenomorph next to him!


----------



## whichypoo

tk1055 your a lucky Man. I have the x-mas tape. I loved watching the crypt keeper. Did you ever see his jam video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ory_dwqtHc


----------



## halloween71

tk1055 said:


> I am so happy I just added this guy to my collection....he is a real deadbeat and refuses to pay rent! He keeps moaning about a time when he had his own tv show....


He is cool!


----------



## tk1055

Thank you, I had forgotten that song!


----------



## hallorenescene

tk, you are one lucky guy to score the tales from the crypt keeper. especially one that size.
garth, i love halloween, just not the halloween series. to scary for me. i like goosebumps. lol


----------



## BluJay75

Thanks Hallorene! I really wanted him to have one of those life-sized Gemmy bloody chainsaws that makes noise, but his arms weren't strong enough. probably could have gotten away with the cheaper/lighter saws, but it just wouldn't be the same... He freaked out everyone who ventured into the garage!


----------



## divinedragon7

My grave robber


----------



## tk1055

that guy is really creepy!


----------



## hallorenescene

devine, he is creepy. better than anything i could make. what did you make him out of?


----------



## divinedragon7

Paper mache


----------



## hallorenescene

i personally find paper mache hard to work with. you did an awesome job.


----------



## Araniella

Prop checking day to day...This is just about everyone. A few more to go...but I don't think they'll fit in the room. LOL


----------



## osenator

Tested last night my 20ish Animatronics with Doto, all working great (thank's to Doto for the repairs), will take pics tomorrow.


----------



## hallorenescene

aran, you have some wonderful props. i really like the 2 holding their heads. did you make those 2?
osenator, you are lucky you know a doto. i wish i had someone who coulf fix my mouse in a trap, my witch, my reaper, my vampire, my skelly, and my black face plaque. sigh.


----------



## MrNightmare

Here is a pic of RIP and DieAnn, my new electric animatronics from Distortions:









I got RIP at Transworld and ordered DieAnn last month.


----------



## GhostTown




----------



## joossa

My butcher:










My reaper:


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Combined a few leftovers and made this from a grandin road reaper and a mask I got on sale last year. Threw in some eyeballs for good measure and a lamp in his hand.


----------



## hallorenescene

mrnightmare, those are very scarey looking. their stance is befitting of a zombie
ghost town, you did very well on your display. nice lighting too
joosa, bloody well nice props.
little blue, i always knew leftovers are good. nice work there


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

thanks, I need to anchor that left eyeball of his.


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011

2011 Life Size Static figures I made

My Front Greeters






6 foot tall






3 foot tall






5 foot tall

My Haunters






I made him to be standing but he is above 5 foot if I would prop him upright, zombie woman she is about 5 feet tall






Little girl is about 4 feet

Does a quarter of a figure count, lol







made life size zombie leg attached to a pick. My idea was make the body of the zombie lying on the floor next to it, oh well next year hopefully.


----------



## tk1055

Very nice! I am putting the finishing touches on this Happy Haunter..


----------



## hallorenescene

desert, those are some really nice props you made. what a perfect way to display your sign.and on your zombie women, is that a mask that came that way, or did you paint her face? i love her. thr dress she has on looks very old. it's really lovely. and the leg is a neat idea. next year when you get the body built, it will be awesome
tk, your ghost is very awesome. what do you mean about the finishing touches?


----------



## serpensphile

Wow!!! That is an impressive collection. One question....storage??????


----------



## tk1055

I need to add a hatbox in his right hand and put some shoes on him.


----------



## osenator

Here is a quick vid of most of my animatronics. This doesn't count any of my static life size props (I would say, another 10 to 15 others). Quick crappy pics


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

tk1055 said:


> Very nice! I am putting the finishing touches on this Happy Haunter..
> 
> View attachment 96142


Did you sculpt the face? I want to build a hattie next year but the face is holding me back.


----------



## tk1055

Nope, that was found on the rpf and is supposedly from the disney molds. I did paint it however


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011

Forgot to add my spider victim she's a little over 5 feet as well
View attachment 96307


@ hallorenescene, thanks I went ahead and painted her face, she was a plain old styrofoam head. I showed her progress in a thread called Zombie Love. I am thinking may have some time to finish the rest of the zombie for the leg. Will post once he or she is done.

@ serpensphile, good question, still no idea, lol. I rent a storage space but, this year I went out all, no way all this will fit back. I sorta overdosed on everyone's ideas, crafts, props, etc. here and I went overboard on making decorations this year, oh well.


----------



## kittyvibe

osenator, I looove the little butler dude, never seen that model before.


----------



## Zombastic

My first crack and paper mache and snot ragging. My next effort will be more realistic.


----------



## osenator

Just finished my Sam! (still need some twicking!)


----------



## tk1055

That Sam is very creepy! 

Zombastic, very cool job on that figure!


----------



## hallorenescene

holy goodness zombie, your first attempt is awesome.
osenator, not only do you find terrific props, you make them too. just amazing


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

tk1055 said:


> Nope, that was found on the rpf and is supposedly from the disney molds. I did paint it however


If you have a source LMK. It looks great.


----------



## tk1055

Thank you, The guy I got mine from is no longer making them BUT I have seen this mask that would work.
http://www.halloweenasylum.com/bone_head_mask.html

or you could try this gentleman, who did some restorative work to a set of molds, but only sells sets.
http://www.therpf.com/f13/haunted-mansion-ghost-heads-mask-cast-disney-park-126507/


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Thanks! I went with the mask and will build this for next year. 
Not sure about selling sets of the HHGs, it would be cool, but no obvious link for purchase


----------



## scaremenow

Our "creepy lady" has eyes that follow you.


----------



## hallorenescene

scaremenow, she is fabulous. is that a styrafoam head with eyes painted on, a wig, hair, and a cloak? if it is and it looks like that, i'm copying it. i love it. very creepy.


----------



## scaremenow

hallorenescene, you are close...i printed some realistic eyeballs from the internet and glued them on a styro head. to achieve the "following eyes" illusion, i attached a simple white plastic mask over the head. make sure to leave about a 1/4 inch gap between the eyes & mask. i just need to add some hands!


----------



## spunqi

Uruk-Hai said:


> For life-size figures I have a few but this is easily my favourite - the werewolf! He stands about 5.5' tall and is animated via an oscillating fan. I only built his upper torso as his lower body would be hidden among the bushes. Here's a couple of pics and see my website for construction tips and a video of him in action.


Wow!

I have to say, I'm impressed by this.

I love life size props; zombies, monsters, famous horror villains, crazy characters, vampires, witches, etc...

But I hardly ever see werewolves, and I don't know why that is, let alone good and cool looking werewolves.

This looks great! I love the glowing eyes too. The howls and growls are the perfect touch.


----------



## crazy xmas

The werewolf looks freaken crazy totally cool!


----------



## hallorenescene

well, it turned out great. it really creeps me out. i got to do this


----------



## scaremenow

hallorenescene - i forgot to mention the most important tip....i duct taped a small, bright LED flashlight up through the base of the styro head. This illuminated only her eyes, since the rest of the head was covered by the mask/wig. her body was illuminated with a blacklight on the floor. good luck!


----------



## joossa

Awesome werewolf! I've been inspired.... for next year!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks scare me. that will really top it off


----------



## hallorenescene

i hoped to purchase at least one life size figure this year. well, none of the stores around here carried any life size figures this year. but they did have these and so i consider it my life size figure for this year. i really like him.


----------



## blackfog

Love that werewolf!!!!

hallorenesene what a great prop and love the way he lights up.

These are ones I made last year but did not get pics of them this year.....


























This was my window in the front this year and had my witch I made kneeling down, more pics of it in my album for inside pics


----------



## ChrisW

I decided to gather the gang together before they're boxed away for another year. Missing is another Dr. Shivers (new replacement for my current non-lighting, non-moving one) and a skeleton baseball vendor, who's distributing potato chips at work...


----------



## MADAM

This is my nurse Craven waiting with her patient at the ER.


----------



## MADAM

Here's Wanda, Proprietress of the Witch Bootique.


----------



## MADAM

Meet Ricky the Reaper... his hands and face light up.


----------



## MADAM

Meet my mummy, being relocated to his "new digs"


----------



## Zombastic

The paper mache zombie clothed with toxic drum


----------



## ondeko

My witch










she is made with a pvc frame, pool noodles, zip tie joints, 2 liter bottle at rear end, a pair of 1/2 gal milk containers in chest [there's a jug joke in there, but i'm not touching it], cheapest stryofoam head on earth, plastic eyes, rubber bubba teeth, DAS clay, and dollar store press on nails.


----------



## osenator

Here a few of mine on Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene

blackfog, thanks. i love the props you made. those are all of them wonderful
chris, your lab is always excrisite
madam, nice prop. looks like they waited a little to long. i love your witch boutique. and your reaper is awesome
zomb, that is just an amazing job with paper mache
ondeka, i love how your gal turned out. her face is very nice, and cool hands
osenator, your haunt is always impressive


----------



## GhostHost999

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnhc5Mtlplk

Here-s a video of them in action in this year-s haunt, i-ll post a better video and some pictures soon.


----------



## Muffy

"The Witch Boutique".....I love it!


----------



## jollygorilla

wow you sure have a great collection.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost, your haunt has sure grown. you have it laid out nice. i got a kick out of your younger brother walking among it. even your lighting looked good. sweet life size figures you got there.


----------



## GhostHost999

hallorenescene said:


> ghost, your haunt has sure grown. you have it laid out nice. i got a kick out of your younger brother walking among it. even your lighting looked good. sweet life size figures you got there.


 Thanks! This is my first year doing halloween display, I always did a haunted house with several hallways and rooms in m garage and backyard, so I was worried about it being good this year, but it did turned out good (yet,kids kept asking if they were going to enter the haunted house). My neighbors are thrilled, and kids in the neighborhood really think this house is haunted! I really did bought a lot of great props this year, though some in the video are turned off (the crawling man was about to throw the gate appart). I also love my inflatables (I looked for the one in the entrance since 2008 too, and got it last year). I'm editing a video soon, because you can hear our voices and no music.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Here's my Sam from Trick r' Treat that I managed to complete this year. Still need to sew up a bloody sack for him but can worry about that for next year. At the end of the evening we lit up a flaming pumpkin which looked great with him.


----------



## hallorenescene

uruk, your sam looks good. i bet that flaming pumpkin was awesome


----------



## GhostTown

Uruk-Hai said:


> Here's my Sam from Trick r' Treat that I managed to complete this year. Still need to sew up a bloody sack for him but can worry about that for next year. At the end of the evening we lit up a flaming pumpkin which looked great with him.


Excellent display!! Super creepy, laid out really well, not over done... I love it!!

What method did you use to stand the corn up? We're thinking of doing that same thing next year.

Again, that's a really well done.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Thanks hallorenescene and GhostTown! For the corn I buy about 5 dozen stalks every year from a local garden centre. They come in bundles of 6 so I cut them apart and stake 2 at a time. I use 1/2" square wooden garden stakes about 24" long. I pound them about half way into the ground and then attach 2 stalks to it using black electrical zip ties - 2 per stake or more as needed. Pull the zip ties as hard as you can and make sure to snip off the extra as I find those a visual distraction. If you look hard in the photos you can see a few zip ties but they're pretty invisible at night. I space the stalks out to fill in the space and not worry about doing neat rows as in real life. Some stalks I'll add extra at the end and put them on an angle as if they are broken or falling over. A couple of small hay bales complete the look and hid the base of the scarecrow and all my wires.


----------



## bionicgirl68

Love how this looks


----------



## GhostTown

Uruk-Hai said:


> Thanks hallorenescene and GhostTown! For the corn I buy about 5 dozen stalks every year from a local garden centre. They come in bundles of 6 so I cut them apart and stake 2 at a time. I use 1/2" square wooden garden stakes about 24" long. I pound them about half way into the ground and then attach 2 stalks to it using black electrical zip ties - 2 per stake or more as needed. Pull the zip ties as hard as you can and make sure to snip off the extra as I find those a visual distraction. If you look hard in the photos you can see a few zip ties but they're pretty invisible at night. I space the stalks out to fill in the space and not worry about doing neat rows as in real life. Some stalks I'll add extra at the end and put them on an angle as if they are broken or falling over. A couple of small hay bales complete the look and hid the base of the scarecrow and all my wires.


Thanks for the info! It really turned out great.


----------



## GhostHost999

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg7gj96VO6U

A better video of my props and this year's haunt. That sam looks really realistic, if he would lunge at people like rosemary, he would be a kick a s s.


----------



## Figtreejohn

*Here's a few of my Ruddy Crew...*

















































View attachment 103091


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost, very nice video. you have a wonderful array of props.
figtree, your ruddy crew does you honor. nice props


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Really great pirates figtree! The dock made out of what looks like pallets is a great idea.


----------



## 22606

Nice additions to the thread


----------



## apewaxfilms

Very cool ;-)


----------



## guttercat33

oh yes the phantom of the paradise one of my fave movies soooooooo cool


----------



## Guest

The pirates look so great!

The Sam, cornstalks, and FLAMING pumpkin are awesome as well! WOW!

How did you make the pumpkin flame? If you don't want to reveal your awesomeness- that's ok!


----------



## halloween71

Uruk-Hai said:


> Here's my Sam from Trick r' Treat that I managed to complete this year. Still need to sew up a bloody sack for him but can worry about that for next year. At the end of the evening we lit up a flaming pumpkin which looked great with him.


Awesome scene!!!


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I unfortunately have not pics. I will try to get some later, thought most are in my attic.
I have:
6' gemmy Jason
6' gemmy "Night Fright Mike" skeleton greeter (got on sale for $99)
6' gemmy Boris Karloff Frankenstein (50% off nov. 1)
6' gemmy 2006 Dr. shivers ($111)
6' Spirit mad scientist ( on sale in 2010 for $99)
rising vampire in coffin (at grandinroad, nov 29 for $59)
6' count von mortis ( at grandin road for $79)
6' uncle charlie clown
also several other Tekky toys props 
ohhh, and I got a gemmy 6' Horace the Butler on Ebay the other day (for only $70), should arrive monday


----------



## Tannasgach

This was my first attempt at a witch; she's a saucy old broad made with beach towels, pool noodles and rubber gloves for last minute hands:


----------



## hallorenescene

you got some nice props pirate
tanna, you know i love this witch. she's saucy looking and every bit of a cool witch


----------



## 22606

Tannasgach said:


> This was my first attempt at a witch; she's a saucy old broad made with beach towels, pool noodles and rubber gloves for last minute hands:


Excellent job The hands match well for being 'last minute'


----------



## Tannasgach

awww thanks guys.  She worked fine as long as no one bumped into her....then she would fall apart lol.


----------



## GhostHost999

Here are some of mine:







Honky the clown







Lady Bust







Life-size Animated Caged Skeleton from Gemmy







Donna the dead (Spirit version)







Cauldron Witch


----------



## GhostHost999

Part 2: 







Crawling girl







Beheaded Bride - - - - I'm thinking of adding her more hair, I understand Gemmy's logic of having her hair to be short, since the force of decapitation may also cut your hair, yet she doesn't look aesthetically correct to me and I've seen the other version were she has longer hair, and that really makes her look creepy.







Skeleton butler







Fortune telling witch holding a crystal ball (this one came out BEFORE the cauldron witch, she was the first life-size animated prop I bought. Got her at costco on 2008, but she debuted on 2006 a year before the cauldron witch.







Demonica


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost host, i always love seeing your props. i don't remember the inflatable. is it new. that is really a cool one.


----------



## osenator

I know I have tons of props, but GhostHost999, you makes me always jealous when I see your collection! (L).


----------



## GhostHost999

Donna was so difficult to find! and it came in great conditions (new)


----------



## GhostHost999

hallorenescene said:


> ghost host, i always love seeing your props. i don't remember the inflatable. is it new. that is really a cool one.


I got the inflatable on 2010, after trying to get since 2008, but not having enough cash left from the halloween savings. It is really cool, and it plays sounds and music (only two tracks) the spider is netting up a pray and the prey rotates the lights come on and off according to the music and or sounds, It costed a lot of effort to raise the money to buy this one, but this is worth every penny! and you would not believe how small compared to the big size of the inflatable is the box were i store this, It really helps you save a lot of space and Tot just love it. I think was originally sold at Sams club for about 180 bucks, I got mine at 150 because it had a discount at yardinflatables.com It is about 10 feet tall and 12 feet long (my entryway is not too long that is why the inflatable is all crushed there) I did not took a video of it, but maybe I do this year or next.


----------



## Lauriebeast

I love full sized character props, here's the link to my pics http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...rops-made-w-celluclay-paperclay-das-clay.html


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah laurie, your props can match anything gemmy puts out. awesome stuff


----------



## GhostHost999

wow lauribeast! yous sculpting skills are amazing¡ what did you use to sculpt those faces? what paint did you use for that amazing look?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks Hallorenescene and GhostHost999. I used a combination of Celluclay, DAS clay and Paperclay covered over a styro wighead. The paints are simply acrylic craft paints that I drybrushed on.


----------



## osenator

Lauriebeast, I think your skills are simply amazing. Any plans this year for new character (s)?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks osenator, I do plan on at least one more character but can't decide which one it will be.


----------



## GhostHost999

Lauriebeast said:


> Thanks osenator, I do plan on at least one more character but can't decide which one it will be.


I'd do a very tall Nosferatu if I were you i've seen you've got a vampire but, Nosferatu just has something... his long fingers his very strange face, he'd be great, you should make a "wax museum" theme this halloween and have some live actors pretending to be statues along your sculptures... that would be great. Have you ever done latex masks? it seems you should if you haven't.


----------



## 22606

GhostHost999 and Lauriebeast, great figures


----------



## SinTheDoll

Here's some photos of my collection so far. Sorry for the crappy quality, I took them on my iPhone real quick. Not all of them, but the ones I have on display all year round.

Donna:









Dead Girl by Ghostride and Fresh Meat by MonsterProps:









Ghostride Prop. Ressurection Mary, Green Ghost, Dead Debbie all by MonsterProps:









Bride and Grey Ghost by MonsterProps:









Hanging Hanna by Monster Props, and two dolls by CreepyCollection:









I have a Lullaby and Possessed on the way from Distortions, but I won't have them till late May. I'll show them off when they come in. :]
-Anthony


----------



## hallorenescene

sin the doll, those are some very nice props. i hope you post your 2 addtions when you get them


----------



## Lauriebeast

GhostHost999 said:


> I'd do a very tall Nosferatu if I were you i've seen you've got a vampire but, Nosferatu just has something... his long fingers his very strange face, he'd be great, you should make a "wax museum" theme this halloween and have some live actors pretending to be statues along your sculptures... that would be great. Have you ever done latex masks? it seems you should if you haven't.


Even though I'm not entirely happy with my present vampire (he was my second sculpt) I make a concerted effort not to copy a known character. Nosferatu is indeed creepy but I'd prefer to stretch my imagination and come up with a complely new version of a vampire. I could never have a wax museum haunt because of the location I'm in, although that would be fun. My first visit to a wax museum was in Hollywood and I was startled by a supposed wax figure that jumped out at me. I have no interest in making masks because of the time, expense, and lack of working area and storage for the heavy molds. I currently have the entire upstairs of my home right now for my studio and it works out beautifully. There are so many very talented mask makers out there right now so I just can't justify the hassle especially when I see the prices of most of these masks. Many folks will buy inexpensive masks for their haunt but only a few by comparison will spend top dollar for a mask by a well known artist.


----------



## 22606

Quite a collection, SinTheDoll. Very cool props


----------



## osenator

amazing props, Garthgoyle! They sure looks expensive!


----------



## 22606

Wish I could take the credit, osenator, but not mine I'm thinking that you meant Sin's


----------



## osenator

oops, yes, I meant Sin. Garth, how come you don't have such a collection too? it's only a few.. thousands of dollars or more (L). 
Who needs a house or food to eat anyway? (L).


----------



## SinTheDoll

Thanks. It's taken years to make, and yes, it wasn't cheap. But it is worth every penny. 
-Anthony


----------



## halloween71

sin love the cracked face dolls.


----------



## Guest

Pinhead ! I made him out of PVC,chicken wire and an old waterbed liner ! I bought the styrofoam head offline,painted it gray and added nails.I lit it with a red spotlight from behind and a strobe in the front.Freaked alot of people out !!! Oh yes its not in this picture ,but added "The Box" as a finishing touch !


----------



## Skaven

Duck tape dummy and plastic sheeting.


----------



## 22606

misterhalloween said:


> Pinhead ! I made him out of PVC,chicken wire and an old waterbed liner !


Very cool. Well, a bed _does_ play a prominent role in the second film, so... 



Skaven said:


> View attachment 110728
> 
> 
> Duck tape dummy and plastic sheeting.


She is boo-tiful Nice work, Skaven.


----------



## osenator

oohh! nice Pinhead and Bride!


----------



## hallorenescene

your showing 2 nice props here guys. nice work both of you


----------



## DynomiteDaniel

Litenin said:


> The wedding, where else but inside my crypt (garage)
> 
> View attachment 7448
> 
> 
> The guys
> 
> View attachment 7449
> 
> 
> My pirates
> 
> View attachment 7450
> 
> 
> And the butler with the witch
> 
> View attachment 7451


What is that bald headed green guy called?


----------



## DynomiteDaniel

GhostHost999 said:


> Donna was so difficult to find! and it came in great conditions (new)


How much did you pay? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## GhostHost999

110 $ for her plus 60$ shipping (because the box was big and it was the week before halloween so I needed her ASAP!) 170$ in total. I must say it was a rather irregular price, a very rare price and more for the spirit Donna in new conditions. The Donnas usually are around 140 to 200 (without shipping) when used and 250 - 300 when new (and people pay this prices). I noticed that Donna owners start selling them around september (near the halloween season) and perhaps you can find a great price like I did (and a great seller). Hope you are lucky, I looked for mine since 2008 and got her last year.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel

Cool. I was wondering because I just got one this morning. She is used but has a black dress and holding a severed head. The movements and lights all work. The knife is bent but other than that it is cool. I paid $50 for her and my wife got angry for that. Based on the description I gave, is the one I have the more common cheaper one?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## 22606

DynomiteDaniel said:


> I paid $50 for her and my wife got angry for that. Based on the description I gave, is the one I have the more common cheaper one?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


Don't quote me on this, but I think that Spirit only had her for one year, so I would think that the prop would be quite rare. Either way, you got lucky, since she was probably closer to 4x that price to begin with


----------



## GhostHost999

Garthgoyle said:


> Don't quote me on this, but I think that Spirit only had her for one year, so I would think that the prop would be quite rare. Either way, you got lucky, since she was probably closer to 4x that price to begin with


Yep. Your wife should be dancing with happiness since that prop can reach the 300$ mark if new and 200 if used. You were indeed very lucky enjoy her and take really good care of the prop because Donna the dead (from spirit, which is the one you have) is REALLY RARE and the best of all the three Donnas and yes, spirit only had her one year (I think it was on 2008). Tell your wife that every day that passes your Donna is worth almost 4 or 5 times the value of what you paid. Be sure to post pictures of her, I always like to see pictures of Donna the dead. Here is a video of mine, you'll see it is exactly as yours:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTg4DY_1dwQ


----------



## hallorenescene

dynomite, $50.00? i've paid more than that for props like that. i would love to get one of those for that price


----------



## ferguc

Hi. I have a question? What is the name of the prop that is in the back, left of center, with a top hat and white face? thanks


----------



## ferguc

Hi. I have a question? What is the name of the prop that is in the back, left of center, with a top hat and white face? thanks


----------



## hallorenescene

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=PaqzT8KQMOGW2AWjufTpCA
ferquc, i think you will find him on this page
i believe he is called ... screamer


----------



## tarajunki

*My friends*

jhjhhkkjkjkkkkjkk


----------



## hallorenescene

terra, nice props, that one holding the skull is the best. i love her


----------



## 22606

Excellent props there, tarajunki As for my fave, it's a tossup between the hanging witch, the vamp, and the mural


----------



## tarajunki

ilylihuloiu;oj;oj;o


----------



## jdubbya

I really like the hanging witch. Do you happen to have any more pics/close-ups of it? Can I ask where you got it and if you're happy with it overall? I know I've seen them for sale on various sites. We're doing a witch theme this year and I think I have a perfect place for something like this. Thanks!


----------



## tarajunki

hghghjugjgjugjgju


----------



## tarajunki

gjbgjghjhkjhkhkhkkkj


----------



## hallorenescene

tara, she is fabulous. no, you can't see the pointy ears, and yes, those would add. i have moaneke, she is foam with no back, i love her. this gal rates right up there. i can see why you love her. even her eyes are hypnotizing. she's beautiful, yet scary


----------



## kittyvibe

The Vampiress, she will be mine one day... Im a gag studios freak and this one is on my list. I just keep my eyes peeled and get them for cheaper than retail. I also have the tnt clown (chuckles) on my list, I have come across him a few times but he was always missing fingers and they still wanted a high price on him. I have Moaneek in my dining room as my "server" . hehe.

Also, huzzah on your orange walls, I too have one and love it


----------



## ferguc

Awesome. Any pics of ur prize possessions?


----------



## Wolfbeard

Great photos and props everyone!

Eric


----------



## kittyvibe

ferguc said:


> Awesome. Any pics of ur prize possessions?


ferguc, if your asking me I have pics in my HF album--> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/kittyvibe-albums.html
And also 2011's setup here--> http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...and outdoor/
My Thread with comments--> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/114670-my-2011-garage-haunt-pics-finally-3-a.html
and videos here-- > http://www.youtube.com/user/kittyvibe?feature=mhee
   hehe


----------



## Wolfbeard

Here are a few of mine, unfortunately I don't have photos of them all.

Michael Meyers and Jason moonlighting as bartenders at our Haunted Luau:










Vlad even got into the island spirit:










Celebrity Roast at the Luau, including my newly built Cauldron Creep:










Mummy assortment, including hand carved foam sarcophagus:










The Twins:










Sideshow Freaks:










There are lots more props, but few photos. Take a look at my album for a few:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/wolfbeard-albums-wolfbeard-s-photos.html

Eric


----------



## kittyvibe

Wolf! Love the tiki totem pole, did you make it? If so, whats it made out of? Ive been making plans since forever to make one with a mini fogger and faux flame lamp inside, but what concerns me is the outside. I dont want critters going for the mache (though that seems the best way to make it) . :/


----------



## Druidess

Oh wow. great collections everyone.


----------



## Wolfbeard

Hi Kittyvibe.

I used two 4' tall "Sonotubes." These are used for pouring concrete piers for decks, etc. They are a waxy cardboard, but take acrylic paints well. I carved the faces, then painted them. I lined them with crumpled aluminum foil and placed "flaming cauldrons" in each (they are the silk flame with the blower and lights versions). I made the two flaming tiki statues in about three hours, including painting them. I'm sure you could build up a more 3-D face with paper mache. These were spur of the moment quickie props for our party.

The first photo (with D.J. Gilligan) shows the cuts for eyes and mouth, plus the foil lining.
















Eric


----------



## osenator

Here you see some of my animatronics in my basement. This is when the newspaper "Ottawa Citizen" came to interview me last year.


----------



## DoctorGrim

You know I forgot about this thread...

I've updated allot of my props, the best place to see them is probably at http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/doctorgrim-albums-2012-props.html

It looks like the general build mode is 
1) Sculpt head
2) Make or scalage body
3) Make hands &/or feet
4) Animate (Y/N)


----------



## 22606

Wolfbeard, love the setup and luau versions of the horror 'greats' Everything is very cool. Where did you get the twins and the clown in the car from, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## tarajunki

Great pics and creativity guys! Keep them coming... 
I showed some friends your stuff and they could not believe there is a website like this and love your collections!


----------



## kittyvibe

Thanks Wolf! I never would have thought to use foil as a lining, that really makes them stand out! I initially thought to just paint the inside black and line the eye/mouth opening with color tissue paper. Hrmm, now I have to decide which look to use,  Sonotubes are a great choice as well, I thought for my egyptian scene pillars but surprisingly not for a tiki pole, perfect!


----------



## Wolfbeard

Garthgoyle said:


> Wolfbeard, love the setup and luau versions of the horror 'greats' Everything is very cool. Where did you get the twins and the clown in the car from, if you don't mind my asking?


Thanks! I usually change party themes every year and do not repeat any of the set-ups. I try to re-purpose the props in some way.

The Twins came from Spirit Halloween, a number of years ago. I got them on clearance the day after Halloween. The cage is a re-purposed shark cage I built for our Neighborhood outdoor movie night. We featured Jaws that year. There are more photos in my HF Album.

The Clown car is one of my own "frugal" builds. This killer clown car came in at only $20 total: The kiddie car with broken front wheel was $2 at a tag sale, the costume with mask on sale from K-Mart was $10, the wig head was $4, the plastic knife was $2 at a tag sale and the garden gloves were $1 from a....$1 store. The body is scrap pieces of PVC pipe and a piece of old chicken wire.

I look at everyday items that can be used in a non-traditional way for a big impact at a low price.

Here's anothe view:










Eric


----------



## Wolfbeard

kittyvibe said:


> Thanks Wolf! I never would have thought to use foil as a lining, that really makes them stand out! I initially thought to just paint the inside black and line the eye/mouth opening with color tissue paper. Hrmm, now I have to decide which look to use,  Sonotubes are a great choice as well, I thought for my egyptian scene pillars but surprisingly not for a tiki pole, perfect!



That's the fun of having a forum full of very creative and generous members, willing to share ideas. I have gotten many tips and ideas here and am always amazed at the various creative approaches people take. 

For inside the tiki statues, I liked the foil lining, because with low party lighting and the flickering silk flame, the crumpled foil showed some shadows and reflections, almost giving a charred ember effect.

Eric


----------



## hallorenescene

wolfbeard, you have some truly fantastic props. and a cute setup. wolf, that clown in car is genius. i like it alot
osenator, you are no stranger for having plenty of wonderful props
drgrim, you look like you have some very awesome props too.


----------



## 22606

Wolfbeard said:


> The Clown car is one of my own "frugal" builds. This killer clown car came in at only $20 total: The kiddie car with broken front wheel was $2 at a tag sale, the costume with mask on sale from K-Mart was $10, the wig head was $4, the plastic knife was $2 at a tag sale and the garden gloves were $1 from a....$1 store. The body is scrap pieces of PVC pipe and a piece of old chicken wire.


Wow... I am even more impressed with the prop now


----------



## Penumbra

Kittyvibe, what is the Gemmy Bloody skeleton doctor? I have never seen that one.


----------



## Tumblindice

SinTheDoll said:


> Thanks. It's taken years to make, and yes, it wasn't cheap. But it is worth every penny.
> -Anthony


Sin, where are you getting the Monsterprops from? Direct or retailer? Can't seem to find a website for them.


----------



## SinTheDoll

Tumblindice said:


> Sin, where are you getting the Monsterprops from? Direct or retailer? Can't seem to find a website for them.


Im getting them direct from the company owners, They're friends of mine and my boss at Dream Reapers. :]
Sometimes their stuff shows up on ebay, but it isn't often.
-Anthony


----------



## kittyvibe

Penumbra said:


> Kittyvibe, what is the Gemmy Bloody skeleton doctor? I have never seen that one.


Now that I think about it, I dont remember for sure if its Gemmy, Ill have to go look at him tomorrow. In the meantime, here is an auction with a box pic of him.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320445098835


----------



## ferguc

Florida or Illinois ?


----------



## osenator

Can you say his name? (still early stage)


----------



## kittyvibe

osenator, hes already freaking me out!


----------



## 22606

osenator said:


> View attachment 113717
> 
> 
> Can you say his name? (still early stage)


Do we have your permission to? That's Pyramid Head from _Silent Hill_, and he looks good already


----------



## Penumbra

Pyramid Head! Omg! Now make the Brute from Amnesia! (My avatar photo)


----------



## 2012

that is so cool


----------



## osenator

updated. still working on it.


----------



## hallorenescene

.looking good. makes me think of spy verses spy.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

osenator said:


> My small collection. Of course, this is not including home made props! This year, I am planning to have more than 10 life size props!
> View attachment 11071
> 
> 
> View attachment 11072
> 
> 
> View attachment 11074


:O i want that gemmy scarecrow can u send a video i want 2 see how the gemmy scarecrow works


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

more pictures coming


----------



## pirate of the caribbean




----------



## tarajunki

Nice props guys...Guess I gotta see Silent Hill.. that Pyramid Head would for sure creep me! and Pirate, great collection..keep them coming!

I added to my collection ..Venetian Victoria and the izombie moon,some Tombstones and another witch,,I am also.getting a foggy Graveyard mural for the background..I gotta get another camera to take pics for you because I dropped and broke my other one..so this scene here will be radically different next time you see it!


--Steve


----------



## hallorenescene

pirate, your frankie and hannabel look so lifelike. and your ghost one is really cool, i have a reaper one that is similar. the mouth on your reaper one gives it a nice creapy look. my fave though is your butler guy. he makes you think of lurch off of the adams family.
wow tara, you have some very noteworthy props too. the seductress in the back is so creepy and lovely at the same time. man, the witches have it.


----------



## GhostHost999

pirate of the caribbean said:


> View attachment 118682
> 
> 
> View attachment 118683
> 
> 
> View attachment 118684


Where did you buy that grim reaper? how much did it cost you? is the tray removable?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

On the reaper the tray is removable. I got that reaper at americansale.com on sale for $95, though a month later I saw him at a year-round halloween store for $75. I'll try to get some pics of him in action because his eyes and teeth light up and change color, and his head turns. It's a really impressive prop, and the audio is good.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Here's the reaper in action, though the pics really dont do the justice

View attachment 119026


----------



## 22606

I look forward to seeing that foggy graveyard mural and the redone room, Steve. _Silent Hill_ is one heck of a mindf$%&, with nothing being what you expected. Be sure to watch it when you get the chance, before the sequel comes out

Reaper be thuggin' with those grills, potc Very cool prop, as are the others.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

The 3rd pic has the reaper w/ some American colors! lol


----------



## GhostHost999

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Here's the reaper in action, though the pics really dont do the justice
> 
> View attachment 119026
> 
> 
> View attachment 119168
> 
> 
> View attachment 119169
> 
> 
> View attachment 119170
> 
> 
> View attachment 119171


¡Thanks for the pics and the info! if you make a video of him, do post the link!


----------



## Zombiesmash

I'm finally posting in this thread! Love everyone's collections.

No group pics, but I have-

The Gatekeeper
The Harvester
Venetian Victoria
Ultimate Winged Reaper
Thrashing Mummy
Larry the Zombie
Standing Zombie (the one that was on sale from Improvements)
a 6ft hanging latex witch
and several 4ft hanging props and groundbreakers.

I am planning on getting one more lifesize this year, but I'm waiting until the seasonal stores are open and Lowe's is stocked to decide. I may end up getting one or two of the new Grandin Road figures if the budget allows, or more if I come across deals I can't pass up.


----------



## hallorenescene

zombie, those are some very nice props


----------



## Zombiesmash

Thank you!  It's not much, but it's a start.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Here's the reaper in action, though the pics really dont do the justice
> 
> View attachment 119026
> 
> 
> View attachment 119168
> 
> 
> View attachment 119169
> 
> 
> View attachment 119170
> 
> 
> View attachment 119171


 i want that and whats the stores name? i wish i had a halloween that is open everyday i love halloween alot


----------



## osenator

I almost got a few of the props same of " pirate of the caribbean" as, like the skeletons with the color teeth the white reaper, for only 50$ each, at Rhona and Canadian Tire last year, but my wife forbaid me to buy them, as we ran out of room for any life size props. That is why I building my own now this year (L), since I build them, they are way cheaper in cost and they can be dissabled easilly for storage.

Also, my wife found the skeleton with colored teeth to Christmasy (L).


----------



## Guest

hello. im testing 123


----------



## Guest

sweet! i love the old gemmys.


----------



## ferguc

Where did u get the frankenstein and the thin guy (does he have a brand name?) Thanks


----------



## mariposa0283

holy jesus, where do you people store all these huge props?


----------



## lmz319

mariposa0283 said:


> holy jesus, where do you people store all these huge props?


I know! I made a life size Jack Skellington and have a life size Sally in progress. I would love to do more but I only have so much room in the house to put them. My husband says no way are we getting a storage unit to store Halloween props!! =)


----------



## Deaths Reach

Wolfbeard said:


> Mummy assortment, including hand carved foam sarcophagus:


Do you have a link to a thread or do you have pics of you carving that sarcophagus? The detail in the face is excellent for a foam carving! Talent!!!


----------



## tarajunki

Well I know what you guys mean now! I have added since Venetian Victoria , another life size witch,then, came yesterday, the life size Wicked witch of the west..she is awesome..I am really happy with her..looks great and sounds cool and authentic and is made sturdier thn my others. Pics to come as soon as 
I can buy a new camera. I have lots of room here but if I want to keep all my props in the same vicinity,then I am running out of space. 

Since my original pics here ,I have added a lot and when I get the graveyard mural in the back it will be perfect but I may have to move all the props because these murals can be huge,,,the size I want costs around $250 for a seven foot by eight foot or somethng like that but the mural looks SO COOL!


----------



## Guest

i know i dont have alot. but here they are

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBC6844C0E04E8F72


----------



## osenator

Just in the last few weeks, I added 6 more life size props, and more to come! Crap!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

halloweenprops, you have some nice ones. that lurching vampire is really cool


----------



## ferguc

Where did u get the franky and the thin man? Who made them? Awesome


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I make figures out of my Walgreens skellies. My latest...my corpse witch...


----------



## Kelloween

I love her.., I commented on your photo in your album when you put the pics on!


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin, that is one fabulous witch. the pumpkin is pretty nice too.


----------



## Matt1

osenator said:


> Just in the last few weeks, I added 6 more life size props, and more to come! Crap!!!!!


Would love to see pics of them!


----------



## 22606

That is an awesome witch, Pumpkinprincess.


----------



## MagicMalachi

wow those are some amazing creatures! Here are a few of mine.


----------



## hallorenescene

magic, you have some pretty cool props too, all of them. that alien is really kick but though


----------



## MagicMalachi

hallorenescene said:


> magic, you have some pretty cool props too, all of them. that alien is really kick but though


I LOVE My Alien! And you wouldnt believe how easy it was to make him. (yea hes totall DIY.)

I think I'll put a how to on how I made him once I break my stuff out to start decorating this year.

Those are only 3 of my Guys I have like 3-4 more in storage that I dont have Pictures of. I'll get some and post em


----------



## hallorenescene

magic, do post them, that will be magic cal.


----------



## JustJ

MrNightmare said:


> Here is my newest so far for 2010. I have More pictures of life-size props posted in my Albums.
> 
> View attachment 11093
> 
> 
> View attachment 11094
> 
> 
> I am working on more and should be done by Sept.


Wow! These are amazing. The lady in white (sorry, don't know her name  ) is so lovely, in a dead sort of way. Completely jealous of your talents!


----------



## witchy46

pirate of the caribbean said:


> View attachment 118682
> 
> 
> View attachment 118683
> 
> 
> View attachment 118684


WOW!! I love the Frankie!!!!


----------



## jdubbya

My latest gaggle of beautiful broads!


----------



## Lumpy

Best way for me to show off some of my stuff is to show it set up.

This one is kinda cheezy and is missed by some people but those who spot it seem to really like it. Its just a simple cross made of scrap wood with a shirt thrown over it and a mask. I light it with a battery strobe.










Fred & Frankie











My Gargoyle. I light him with battery strobes that alternately flash. Some people say he looks like he is moving. He sits above my front steps.











My demon. I have him on a motion sensor so when you step in front of him a strobe light kicks on and a loud school bell rings.











The kids.











The crawler I built.











And my newest prop, the electric chair I made last year. This one made a bunch of people jump last year.











You people have some amazing stuff.


----------



## IowaGuy

I got The Harvester and Death Row :-D :-D woot? Please excuse my lack of proof (pics) for now. I don't have a laptop and my phone doesn't like something about uploading pics itself...it decided to stop after the first successful attempt.


----------



## Chrissy

I finally let everyone out of their boxes! With some wonderful new additions, we have the Monster fam picture 2012! Next year I will have to set them up in a different area because they don't fit so well in the living room anymore!


----------



## Matt1

Holy **** Chrissy! Sorry for the vulgar language but that's the only word that comes to mind! lol


----------



## Penumbra

You should take over the work with that army, Chrissy!


----------



## MagicMalachi

Matt said:


> Holy **** Chrissy! Sorry for the vulgar language but that's the only word that comes to mind! lol


That is the SAME thing I said! I am like shocked at all of those figures!


----------



## blackfog

Now that's a party!


----------



## Here2scareU

I want my living room to look like Chrissy's! That is just awesome! Mine at 17 looks a small family compared to yours!


----------



## osenator

My 2012 props in my basement.


----------



## hallorenescene

jdub, how perfect, one reading the recipe, one stirring, and one throwing in the ingrediants. what a lovely looking bunch of witches
lumpy, those are some really nice props and i like your settings. good job
chrissy, let's see, i have the screamer, skeleton, pirate, the face changer, holy buckets, that's then a whole lotta i don't have. you have a wonderful assortment of i wanna haves. nice selection
hu huh, osenator can give a run for the show. he's got a basement load. [and osenator, i love that doll in the one picture. she's very pretty. i hope you don't mess her up.]


----------



## Penumbra

Pulled MOST of my friends out today. I still have about several others waiting in a storage unit.


----------



## Guest

Have you seen this prop before!?!?


----------



## osenator

It's MICHEAL!!!!!!!!

Actually, no, never seen that one. It's pretty cool!


----------



## skullpumpkin

I heard she's one that gemmy canceled his year  it alwasy seems that what doesn't get produced is better than what did get produced!!! what has gemmy been thinking lately


----------



## Penumbra

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> View attachment 133064
> Have you seen this prop before!?!?


 That's at Bi-Mart this year. 109.99.


----------



## skullpumpkin

Penumbra said:


> That's at Bi-Mart this year. 109.99.


Bi-Mart? never heard of it until now .Did they have anything else good?


----------



## skullpumpkin

Penumbra said:


> That's at Bi-Mart this year. 109.99.


Was the bride on display did she do anything cool?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

That pumpkin is kicking out some serious flames!


----------



## hallorenescene

pen, nice grouping. i have the shorter version of heads up harry. you guys all rock with all your life sizes. 
halloweenprops, i've never seen her before. looks good though


----------



## Penumbra

skullpumpkin said:


> Penumbra said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's at Bi-Mart this year. 109.99.
> 
> 
> 
> Was the bride on display did she do anything cool?
Click to expand...

Bi-Mart is a North West whosale club. It was not on display unfortunately.


----------



## JennWakely

Don't really know how tall the Devil really is, but I imagine this is full size!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Test photo shoot. These are some of my new props and new headstones I have built this year.


----------



## pacman

heres






my prop dummy made up to look like michael myers he looks more convincing in the dark ....


----------



## Matt1

JennWakely said:


> View attachment 133209
> View attachment 133210
> 
> Don't really know how tall the Devil really is, but I imagine this is full size!


Is the 3 headed dog Zoso?


----------



## JennWakely

Cerberus. Got a hell theme going on.


----------



## Glockink




----------



## jdubbya

oaklawn Crematory said:


> View attachment 133281
> View attachment 133254
> View attachment 133256
> View attachment 133257
> View attachment 133257
> Test photo shoot. These are some of my new props and new headstones I have built this year.


Loving the new stuff man! Looks awesome!


----------



## Matt1

Glockink said:


>



Awesome pics! Great life sizers!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Glockink said:


>


That is a very cool-looking Dracula. Never seen that one before.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

jdubbya said:


> Loving the new stuff man! Looks awesome!


Thanks JDubbya!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

This is Dr. Marcus's prototype for PROJECT ALICE...Surgically enhanced T-Virus prototype called PROJECT RETRIBUTION. PROJECT ALICE went off in a totally different direction. This zombie is very much like the project in the fact it was a disappointing failure.

At 6’ 11”, he was supposed to be wearing an orange jumpsuit however incompetence and miss management resulted in ordering a suit that would not fit an average height male. Nevertheless, I was able to throw something together with the less than stellar results you now see.


----------



## frogkid11

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> That is a very cool-looking Dracula. Never seen that one before.


Glockink, I love that dracula too...where did you find him?


----------



## Matt1

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> i know i dont have alot. but here they are
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBC6844C0E04E8F72


I saw your one video on youtube of your rocking vampires. What's the size dimensions of those?


----------



## Glockink

frogkid11 said:


> Glockink, I love that dracula too...where did you find him?


Sams club, about 3 years back had em....


----------



## darthrott

Here are my life sized figures. I have 4. Frank was first. He's been around 10 yrs. Grim Reaper @ 3yrs, MM 2yrs, Jason 1yr.
Hope everyone enjoys






,






,[[/ATTACH],












,






,


----------



## darthrott

Holy Cow, that sure is a lot of dummies. WOW


----------



## hallorenescene

jenn, did you make those. wow
oaklawn, amazing. and i like how your zombie turned out
pacman, i'm convinced. [shivers]
well, glock, i have that frankie, and a mask with that tongue. you have some awesome props.
darth, those are some seriously scary props. the frankie one, was he a ground breaker head and hands.


----------



## Spinechiller

I finally got around to taking some picture of my life size figure collection. So here they are, enjoy


----------



## DoctorGrim

Hey all,

Here's an update of my full size prop collection. I'll let you guess what's purchased, what's hand made.
I also have a bunch of ground breakers, but they are not full sized right?









I think I have to sell some stuff....


----------



## osenator

I need to group mine too, one day. Maybe on Halloween day?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

DoctorGrim said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Here's an update of my full size prop collection. I'll let you guess what's purchased, what's hand made.
> I also have a bunch of ground breakers, but they are not full sized right?
> 
> View attachment 136535
> 
> 
> I think I have to sell some stuff....


Holy Smokes Dr Grim! You got it going on! WOWSER!!!!!!


----------



## DoctorGrim

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Holy Smokes Dr Grim! You got it going on! WOWSER!!!!!!


I think I've lost my mind. It doesn't seem like that much when working on on or 2 a month during the off season.
On the other hand, there are 'only' 4 new props. Everything else is a rework, so it doesn't take up more space than before.


----------



## hallorenescene

spine, doctor, goodness gracious you guys have a lot of nice ones. to be so lucky


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011

Recycle time last years Spider victim prop is now with - mom's donated wedding dress, zombie mask I did last year, old ratty wig and some black gloves and now I have a zombie bride that is creeping me out........


----------



## osenator

Wow, looking good and creepy!





















Here a few of mine.


----------



## hallorenescene

zombie, your bride looks great, but i got to say, that spider victum was pretty sweet too.
osenator, is this your home or the haunt you're working?


----------



## osenator

It's my house, and way more to come... Pyramid Head from Silent Hill is coming maybe tonight to the front of my house!


----------



## Ellie13

My saw man. We have the honor of being the sickest house in town. Yup it's a real small town. (c:


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

These guys are temporarily in living room waiting to be moved into garage the day of


----------



## scaremenow

For our haunted nursery...recycled my GR prop...


----------



## Sadler Vampire




----------



## hallorenescene

ellie, that's sick, but not that sick. it's pretty good actually
xxscorpion, those are some nice looking props
scareme, with that nanny i bet the kids are good. at least until they get nice and plump. 
sadler, very scary. i think i would run. lol


----------



## BlueFrog

Storage during the off-season has been known to provoke exceptional silliness on our part:


----------



## darthrott

Here is my Haunt Family Portrait 2012


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Ha! Very nice Darthrott, cool family pic!


----------



## darthrott

Thanks, family gets bigger every year, next problem, where to store them. My wife doesn't like it when they are scattered throught the living room and dining room, during Halloween, oh well.


----------



## hallorenescene

well bluefrog, that is quite the blue wig.
darth, a bunch of handsome fellows. in the second picture, the character to the left, is he easily stored? lol


----------



## darthrott

Yes, all he needs is a couch and a big screen TV, fridge full of beer.


----------



## hallorenescene

good answer darth. crack me up.


----------



## Billy Effner

These are my latest finds, paid $100 each for Pinhead and Jason which work fully. Leatherface was $125 and his chain on his saw is missing and the waist doesn't move. But seeing as how limited he was, it was well worth the price


----------



## 22606

Nice collection, Billy Effner. Love the ICP Ringmaster poster in the background, too.


----------



## hallorenescene

billy, sweet props for sure


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Homemade Steve:
















naked


----------



## osenator

please my vids for more...


----------



## hallorenescene

littleblue, you're homemade steve turned out great. he reminds me of a character from the dark crystal
osenator, nice props. that witch is a very good buy. so how did your haunt [professional] go this year? any pictures?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Oh that's really nice!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

theicewitch said:


> This is my Grimy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually have a life size mummy but since she is my dress form I have to remake her every year and I just got done using her for my costume so that pic will have to wait.


Oh that's really nice Grim reaper


----------



## wednesdayaddams

sweet reaper icewitch!


----------



## Sudds3

I have a Grim Reaper, i just call him Grim for short.

He is 7' 7" tall and made of pvc skeleton, chicken wire, burlap then monster mud! His scythe is just pvc and masonite spray painted silver!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

sudds he is awesome! thanks for posting!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Sudds, your Grim is super creepy, very nice, I like the height.


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Sudds, your Grim is super creepy, very nice, I like the height.


Agreed. The scary thing is, that thing has a little over a full foot on my friend


----------



## hallorenescene

sudds, that is a nice reaper. the whole layout is pretty nice


----------



## Billy Effner

Latest addition to my collection


----------



## 22606

Nice find, Billy.


----------



## hallorenescene

billy, nice freddie. is this like freddie meets the big guy. you got a couple of nice props there


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> is this like freddie meets the big guy.


A new Abbott and Costello film?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Garthgoyle said:


> A new Abbott and Costello film?


Instead of a crime fighting duo, a crime creating duo...


----------



## hallorenescene

good one scorpion.


----------



## mementomori

My bride Lucy by Dracula's tomb.


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Instead of a crime fighting duo, a crime creating duo...


That _would_ be about right, wouldn't it?

Nice tombstone and bride, mementomori.


----------



## hallorenescene

mement, that is fantastic. i want to borrow that idea for my black and white theme i'm doing this year. thanks


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Chrissy said:


> I finally let everyone out of their boxes! With some wonderful new additions, we have the Monster fam picture 2012! Next year I will have to set them up in a different area because they don't fit so well in the living room anymore!


^^^
This. Is. The. Best. Collection of Gemmy props!!!!!

<3 Vigor, Animated Monster, and Mummy!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow. Recognize and own a few of those in the photo. Everytime I see those long blonde tresses of Sabrina I regret skipping over her. She's like the Marilyn Monroe in the room, her natural beauty stands out. Very nice collection Chrissy. Can't imagine how long it took you to take out and set up everything. Nor how much room it takes to store--the preverbial halloween challenge.

Man if you took one of those iPhone panoramic photos like on the TV commercial of the little kids in costumes, your photo would wrap around the room!


----------



## Guest

I love looking at all those life size figures. This year I ended up buying the 6ft Frankenstein of Boris himself....love it!!!


----------



## doto

For those of you who have not met...I am pleased to introduce you to Uzzath. Uzzath is 6 feet tall but I put him on a pallet so he appears to be about 6'5" tall, He is made with 2x6, and wooden dowels for his lower body, a black ABS upper torso fits over the dowels and allows him to lunge forward at the waste.











The lower demons in the hell holes are Molock and Cain. Molocl (left) grabs like a grave grabber and the cain rises and moves forward then lowers quickly like a tombstone peeper placed sideways.


----------



## hallorenescene

doto, very intiminating. i love them. i bet your haunt rocks


----------



## Zombiemodels

I just got done building this guy today! I think he is going to work out great! I am super proud!


----------



## hallorenescene

zombie, he is fantastic. nice build there


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

This is my Life-Size witch


----------



## MissHalloween

sweet witch halloweenguy!


----------



## MissHalloween

zombie that is such a great prop! you should be proud!


----------



## 22606

All shown are great, whether store-bought or homemade


----------



## osenator

got 4 of him, original price, 29.99$, got them for 1.50$ new. See my vids for the amazing deals I get.


----------



## 22606

Pop a chain and a leather bracelet or two on each of the vampires and they could be a rock group... Great buy on them, osenator.


----------



## DoctorGrim

doto said:


> For those of you who have not met...I am pleased to introduce you to Uzzath. Uzzath is 6 feet tall but I put him on a pallet so he appears to be about 6'5" tall, He is made with 2x6, and wooden dowels for his lower body, a black ABS upper torso fits over the dowels and allows him to lunge forward at the waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lower demons in the hell holes are Molock and Cain. Molocl (left) grabs like a grave grabber and the cain rises and moves forward then lowers quickly like a tombstone peeper placed sideways.


Hey Doto, do you have more photo's of Uzzath? Any videos?

I like this a lot


----------



## doto

Working off my tablet and haven't got the cut and paste down yet. Google. scarefx something got into Charlie. I used this as the base for Uzzath but beefed
him up a bit more.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

will take a picture of my Zombie once he comes in


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween guy, that is a sweet witch.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

My new Zombie!! isn't he awesome!!


----------



## osenator

wow, he looks cool.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

thank you bought him off of ebay a week ago he just came in today.. the height is a little off though he was supposed to be a 5ft Zombie, im 5' 4" and ive got a foot on him


----------



## osenator

Well, think as he will be closer at scaring the kids! I found kids get more freaked out when props are at their height sometimes.


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitchkitty, i think i have that zombie. i think i got mine from improvements catalog earlier this year. i really like him too.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> moonwitchkitty, i think i have that zombie. i think i got mine from improvements catalog earlier this year. i really like him too.


As do I, from the same place I have yet to actually assemble him, though

Very nice, moonwitchkitty.


----------



## ferguc

awesome moonwitchkitty


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Thank you, I think that I am really going to like him have some ideas that I want to do with him this year. even if I end up puting a mask on him for my twisted Little red ridding hood them he will look awesome.


----------



## hallorenescene

i used mine in my mad lab this year. he was one of the experiments. as i walked kids through, i said....so many experiments, so few drs. and one little kid looked around and said, i wonder why. lol.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

check out my reaper  i made my head dropping reaper to a head dropping ghost reaper  hope you guys enjoy (sorry for the bad quality)


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Zombiemodels said:


> I just got done building this guy today! I think he is going to work out great! I am super proud!
> 
> View attachment 146530
> 
> 
> View attachment 146531


 thats amazing nothing like i ever seen


----------



## hallorenescene

gemmy, nice job


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

hallorenescene said:


> gemmy, nice job


me? just wondering


----------



## hallorenescene

gemmyhalloweenlover, yes you. nice head dropping prop. and you can call me hallo.


----------



## 22606

Great conversion, gemmyhalloweenlover.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

hallorenescene said:


> gemmyhalloweenlover, yes you. nice head dropping prop. and you can call me hallo.


ok thanks  nice to meet you hallo


----------



## Ellie13

My first full size prop. When my dad died the first thing I brought to our new house was this real saw. I could see Halloween potential and it fits into our small town country decor year round anyway. (c: It's funny to see kids doing double takes when they ride by. (c:


----------



## moonwitchkitty

pure awesomeness Ellie13 love the display


----------



## Ellie13

Thank you. I had a great time making it. You cant see from the picture but the eyes of the scarecrow are my son's eyes modgepoged to ping pong balls so it's kind of creepy up close. Thanks again. I feel so silly posting pic's being a beginner.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice to meet you too gemmy.
ellie, wicked prop. i bet the kids did do a double take


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Ellie13 said:


> View attachment 151036
> My first full size prop. When my dad died the first thing I brought to our new house was this real saw. I could see Halloween potential and it fits into our small town country decor year round anyway. (c: It's funny to see kids doing double takes when they ride by. (c:


thats awesome


----------



## 22606

That is really cool, Ellie13.


----------



## Guest

Jobeanvideos on youtube has a BUNCH here Is one video of some of his


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i'm making my head dropping reaper to a scarecrow instead he looks like a farmer right now since he doesn't have straw yet


----------



## hallorenescene

gemmy, you'll have to post a picture when your done. halloweenprops, nice video


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Ellie13 said:


> View attachment 151036
> My first full size prop. When my dad died the first thing I brought to our new house was this real saw. I could see Halloween potential and it fits into our small town country decor year round anyway. (c: It's funny to see kids doing double takes when they ride by. (c:


Only Halloween right?! LOL 

OMG that's pretty gruesome and creepy! Nice job.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

oops double post~


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

here's a video of my scarecrow i can't turn him on cause i don't know where his adapter is at.


----------



## Evil Elf

Well, I very many life-size items, all of them Gemmy. Some working and some not (you know how these are), but I enjoy them just the same. They are...

The Mummy
The Beheaded Bride 
5ft Singing, Dancing Skeleton (2004)
Horace The Butler
Ghostface (Scream)
5ft Skeleton (2009)
Witch Holding Candy Bag
Witch Holding Candy Dish
72in Graverobber Holding Lantern (Prototype)
Boris Karloff Frankenstein
Head-Dropping Reaper

These are just for Halloween. I also have some for Christmas. If no one minds these being posted on a Halloween forum, these are...

6ft Singing, Dancing Santa Claus (their newest one)
4ft Frosty The Snowman (Prototype)
5ft Singing, Dancing Snowman
Life-Size Three Piece Band (Santa with Elves)

and two of the original Life-Size Singing, Dancing Santas.

Maybe I should stop buying these things...nah.


----------



## frogkid11

I have several life sized mummies, a homemade Frankenstein monster, a couple of the cheapo standing zombies, the Grandin Road Sinister Serena and Vincent Vampire...but my favorite is my newest purchase this year...the Grandin Road HH


----------



## Evil Elf

I have to say that that cape makes him look much better, and you nailed the color. I never would have guessed that you made it yourself.


----------



## CCdalek

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Well, I very many life-size items, all of them Gemmy. Some working and some not (you know how these are), but I enjoy them just the same. They are...
> 
> The Mummy
> The Beheaded Bride
> 5ft Singing, Dancing Skeleton (2004)
> Horace The Butler
> Ghostface (Scream)
> 5ft Skeleton (2009)
> Witch Holding Candy Bag
> Witch Holding Candy Dish
> 72in Graverobber Holding Lantern (Prototype)
> Boris Karloff Frankenstein
> Head-Dropping Reaper
> 
> These are just for Halloween. I also have some for Christmas. If no one minds these being posted on a Halloween forum, these are...
> 
> 6ft Singing, Dancing Santa Claus (their newest one)
> 4ft Frosty The Snowman (Prototype)
> 5ft Singing, Dancing Snowman
> Life-Size Three Piece Band (Santa with Elves)
> 
> and two of the original Life-Size Singing, Dancing Santas.
> 
> Maybe I should stop buying these things...nah.


Wow, you sure have a lot. Would you be able to take pictures of some of them to show us?


----------



## frogkid11

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> I have to say that that cape makes him look much better, and you nailed the color. I never would have guessed that you made it yourself.


Thanks Gemmy - I was hoping to make it in a way that simulated the original enough to make it appear as part of the original design.


----------



## Immortalia

That prop is BEAUTIFUL! Wow! How much did that cost, if you don't mind me asking.....



frogkid11 said:


> I have several life sized mummies, a homemade Frankenstein monster, a couple of the cheapo standing zombies, the Grandin Road Sinister Serena and Vincent Vampire...but my favorite is my newest purchase this year...the Grandin Road HH
> 
> View attachment 163602


----------



## frogkid11

Immortalia said:


> That prop is BEAUTIFUL! Wow! How much did that cost, if you don't mind me asking.....


Thanks Immortalia. This is the infamous Headless Horseman sold by Grandin Road. He sells for $599 but I picked him up when they ran the 20% off coupon. He comes with a much shorter riders cape, but I wanted a longer one so I simply made it to look just like the original, except longer.


----------



## hallorenescene

gemmy lover, nice looking scarecrow. bet it's awesome when the head drops
gemmy fan, you have a nice collection. of course, it's always better with pictures
frogkid, he is very impressive. I agree, the colors of the cape match well.


----------



## Evil Elf

Oh no! I forgot about Dr. Shivers! I have him also, and I will definitely try to get pictures of them all in the next couple weeks.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Oh no! I forgot about Dr. Shivers! I have him also, and I will definitely try to get pictures of them all in the next couple weeks.


do you have a youtube channel?


----------



## Evil Elf

No, I don't have a YouTube as of right now. My hope is to one day start a site where it catalogues everything ever produced by Gemmy. It would include a description, multiple pictures, and a video of each item. Maybe one day...


----------



## CCdalek

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> No, I don't have a YouTube as of right now. My hope is to one day start a site where it catalogues everything ever produced by Gemmy. It would include a description, multiple pictures, and a video of each item. Maybe one day...


I created a site a while ago similar to the one you hope to make, but instead of Gemmy Halloween products it features YJ Halloween products. If you manage to create one with everything Gemmy has ever manufactured, that would be really impressive.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> No, I don't have a YouTube as of right now. My hope is to one day start a site where it catalogues everything ever produced by Gemmy. It would include a description, multiple pictures, and a video of each item. Maybe one day...


thats cool  goodluck


----------



## hallorenescene

gemmyfan, that would be an impressive grouping. pics would be awsome


----------



## osenator

Here are my latest projects, Lady in Black and my home made DONNA of the Dead.


----------



## DoctorGrim

Here's an update of my madness, my addiction i suppose.
Some are reworks, some new, some retired.


----------



## Pumpkin5

This was November 1st of last year....lots of props waiting to be disassembled and put away for 2013.
























Sorry the quality is not better...taken with a camera on my phone.


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, 2 nice props
grim, that is quite the menagerie
pumpkin56, I recognize all the props in photo 1. I love them all. photo 2 is cool. creepy and cool


----------



## Immortalia

LOL If you left those up for a few months I wonder what sort of looks you'd get from your neighbors as they passed by that window!!! haha



Pumpkin5 said:


> This was November 1st of last year....lots of props waiting to be disassembled and put away for 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the quality is not better...taken with a camera on my phone.


----------



## panampia

*a couple of my happy family*



















These are photos from last year. The butler, to greet my guests, the mad scientist lab with vintage authentic medical equipment from the 1960's (my mom was a physician), and the dining room, aka Dracula's lair. I hope to get some better shots this year. Set up has already begun, lol


----------



## osenator

Pampania, great scenes and props!


----------



## panampia

*reply*



osenator said:


> Pampania, great scenes and props!


Thank you Osenator...this year will be even more awesome. I will be sure to take many photos! I have many more props I bought at after Halloween sales too. And don't get me started on Home Goods this year. I will go broke!


----------



## hallorenescene

panampia, that is one wicked set up. love it all


----------



## Serpentia

Thread resurrection! Hello from my mannequin, Rune: 









Closer: 









And with the lights off, just for fun:










Skull mask is from Target 2012, all craptacular plastic jewels removed & replaced with Swarovski crystals.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

My newest addition to my cemetery, made him last Saturday and tweaked him over the weekend


----------



## Ellie13

No Freaking way could I have them in my house!


----------



## Serpentia

Ellie13 said:


> No Freaking way could I have them in my house!


You start with just one, then before you know it you have life-size figures blocking everything. Work up to it in increments!


----------



## Ellie13

Serpentia said:


> You start with just one, then before you know it you have life-size figures blocking everything. Work up to it in increments!


I don't think I am brave enough. I am jumpy and I just know I would scare myself. (c: I just got brave enough to put up a mirror that I made last year. (c: (blush)


----------



## osenator

Still a lot more to come!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow osenator, you always display the best stuff. I like the one you said you aren't crazy about too. my fave was the butler, then the vampire, and then the witch.


----------



## dd_richart1

Do you still have Horace?


----------



## tinto212

Last year i made this guy, Uncle Colin 









This is one of this years Zombies (not quite finished yet)


----------



## slash

tinto212 those look creepy very good job man!


----------



## hallorenescene

tinto, those guys look so real it creeps me out too.


----------



## HallowweenKat

Here are a few.


----------



## hallorenescene

halloweenkat, nice figures. I love the witch petting the cat.


----------



## printersdevil

I love the witch with the cat. Awesome prop!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Tinto nice props, I'm curious about what's underneath, how you beef them up and pose them, they look so good


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice props halloweenkat, and I also like the witch


----------



## 22606

* Your clown is mesmerizing, tinto. Phenomenal work; he looks so real. 
* Excellent figures, HallowweenKat. The witch at the bottom sure is creepy (I like her).


----------



## tinto212

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Tinto nice props, I'm curious about what's underneath, how you beef them up and pose them, they look so good


Hi thanks Scorpion/Garth, i did a tape body cast of my partner (patient guy lol) and filled the cast with plastic pallet wrap. I've used the body this year for the zombie and will be making a couple more.


----------



## tinto212

My sister getting her body cast this year, i def recommend this as a way of doing bodies. 

The way i do it is put the first layer of tape against the body smooth side onto the clothes and sticky side up and over lapping the edges then the next layer sticky side down. I think it gives you a more rigid form this way. Once you have covered all the areas just cut off (slowly). I pack it with used pallet wrap which i get from work i have an endless supply so its really handy. I fix the pvc pipe for the mask with some expanding foam (Great Stuff).


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks for the info tinto, very informative


----------



## hallorenescene

tinto, nice tutorial. you do a great job.


----------



## pacman

great idea and very realistic , i think its great , and thank you very much for sharing the details .


----------



## HallowweenKat

Have been wanting Pestilence Smoldering Reaper since last year & finally found it for a lower price. Have a video but don't know how to load it. I'm sure there are videos available from other people. Assembly was OK.


----------



## MT_Grave

Only have the 2 so far - working on a Reaper for this year...if I can find the right parts, will at least make an oscillating head for him - but for now these are the 2 I made last year.

Gravedigger - 








and Spider Victim - hang him in my tree filled with webs and a giant spider.


----------



## 22606

* Pestilence is incredible, HallowweenKat.
* Nice job on both, MT_Grave. The gravedigger may want to focus on legs next time at the gym, though...


----------



## MT_Grave

Garthgoyle said:


> * Pestilence is incredible, HallowweenKat.
> * Nice job on both, MT_Grave. The gravedigger may want to focus on legs next time at the gym, though...


Yeah - maybe using the daughters pant's wasnt the best call *lol*


----------



## vwgirl

Just chilling with my butler!!!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Here's a few of mine ... I don't use them all as I try to change up my scenes every year.

I have several Gemmy's though I seldom use them as they came - the stock outfits are terrible with the exception of
Dr. Shivers (alias Mort I Fied, my mortician). The bulk of my full-size props were made by me and my favorite is 
Frankie - probably because he was the first.








[








































View attachment 218250


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

PoCoHauntGal, I love your coffin!!


----------



## pacman

I agree Bella LaGhostly , the coffin is awesome , but so are the figures as well , i really like the headless horseman .


----------



## hallorenescene

halloweenkat, I love Pestilence Smoldering Reaper. I think I have this one on my wish list.
mtgrave, nice job on the props. the spider one is excellent.
vwgirl, love your butler. you look fabulous too
poco, wow! you have some cool props. and I can see why you like Frankie so much. he is tall, dark, and handsome.


----------



## digbugsgirl

PocoHauntGal - The second pic, the one standing in the corner, looks like a cross between Lurch and Johnny Depp!  Love all of your props!


----------



## osenator

PoCoHauntGal , nice collection!


----------



## hallorenescene

digsbugsgal, I can for sure see lurch. but johnny depp, not so much. maybe if you take a second look, a wee, tiny bit


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Bella LaGhostly said:


> PoCoHauntGal, I love your coffin!!


The husband of one of my girlfriends is a cemetery worker /grave keeper. The persons who were buried there were placed in cardboard-like coffins but a dress coffin was present for the service. When they were doing some renovating in the chapel and she called me up and asked if I wanted one - FREE. Her husband dropped it off the next day. It was originally a brown color with plastic gold handles so I painted it out black. It's made of heavy plywood so I put casters on the bottom to make it easier to move around. 









View attachment 218622


----------



## hallorenescene

wow poco, that is lucky. it looks lovely the way you painted it.


----------



## Zing!

Quick Haunters Tip: Several years back I left my name and number with the store manager at our mall's JC Penny's asking for any broken or discarded mannequins they might want to get rid of. About six months later I get a call out of the blue from the guy - he says he had three life-size mannequins in various poses that he saved from the dumpster, and he only wanted enough to pay for gas to deliver them (about a 20 mile drive both ways). I paid him $50 and received three excellent quality mannequins - I couldn't see anything wrong with them! They work great for dressing in costumes on Halloween night - it might be worth the effort to do something similar, but the only problem is storage - they take up a lot of space! Each October I have to drag them down from my attic, and each November I lug them back up there!


----------



## Saki.Girl

i have only a few first is my woman reaper not sure her real name when i bought her she also came with the book of the dead book this year she is my reaper teller 









these two reapers were Christmas gifts last year and the standing one omg i love his voice both talk the other one hangs 









not sure if this will work here is a vid of him 




i also got this tree this year and love it


----------



## pacman

Damn PoCoHauntGal , your info on how you got your coffin has creeped me out even more now lol , and Saki.Girl i think the fact you cannot see your reapers face or maybe she has no face is creepier in that context than if you could ..... i love the setup with the skulls and candles etc , i can only imagine how much creepier it is at night with low light levels .


----------



## Saki.Girl

pacman said:


> Damn PoCoHauntGal , your info on how you got your coffin has creeped me out even more now lol , and Saki.Girl i think the fact you cannot see your reapers face or maybe she has no face is creepier in that context than if you could ..... i love the setup with the skulls and candles etc , i can only imagine how much creepier it is at night with low light levels .


ya she has no face lol she dose have i light you can trun on that makes the empty scape where her face should be glow. 
her plasma ball lights up and ya i will have to try and get some night pics.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, I love your fortune teller. and your reapers. and your tree. dang girl, you have some awesome props.


----------



## Saki.Girl

PoCoHauntGal said:


> The husband of one of my girlfriends is a cemetery worker /grave keeper. The persons who were buried there were placed in cardboard-like coffins but a dress coffin was present for the service. When they were doing some renovating in the chapel and she called me up and asked if I wanted one - FREE. Her husband dropped it off the next day. It was originally a brown color with plastic gold handles so I painted it out black. It's made of heavy plywood so I put casters on the bottom to make it easier to move around.
> 
> View attachment 218621
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 218622


i love your coffin omg i want one like it


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, I love your fortune teller. and your reapers. and your tree. dang girl, you have some awesome props.


thanks sweetie i want so many more lol i think for my bday this year i will tell hubby that i want a new one lol its the 17


----------



## Palladino

This is Mrs. Bates in progress. She still needs her rocking chair, an old shawl and some tweaking. Norman cut off her hand to stop her from stabbing the guests. Unfortunately, he cut off the wrong hand so she's still in business. Of course, Mrs. Bates IS Norman. Or Norman is Mrs. Bates. It's all very confusing. But what do you think? I like her!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

tinto212 said:


> Hi thanks Scorpion/Garth, i did a tape body cast of my partner (patient guy lol) and filled the cast with plastic pallet wrap. I've used the body this year for the zombie and will be making a couple more.
> 
> View attachment 212199
> 
> 
> View attachment 212200


that's a serious freaking clown!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

vwgirl said:


> View attachment 216762
> 
> Just chilling with my butler!!!


The red hair almost makes it life like....


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

PoCoHauntGal said:


> The husband of one of my girlfriends is a cemetery worker /grave keeper. The persons who were buried there were placed in cardboard-like coffins but a dress coffin was present for the service. When they were doing some renovating in the chapel and she called me up and asked if I wanted one - FREE. Her husband dropped it off the next day. It was originally a brown color with plastic gold handles so I painted it out black. It's made of heavy plywood so I put casters on the bottom to make it easier to move around.
> 
> View attachment 218621
> 
> 
> View attachment 218622


I love the coffin too!


----------



## hallorenescene

palladino, throw her in a rocker, and you have a winner. you going to have a light enough rocker where you can tie her up to the turn table of a record player and have her rocking?


----------



## Palladino

hallorenescene said:


> palladino, throw her in a rocker, and you have a winner. you going to have a light enough rocker where you can tie her up to the turn table of a record player and have her rocking?


The rocker is coming. I'm borrowing it from friends so I don't know how heavy it is but that would be super cool. How do I do that? Too bad I finally gave away an old turntable that was sitting in the garage for five years! But I'm sure I could find one for that effect.


----------



## hallorenescene

I've never done it, but a friend did. he somehow tied a string to the turn table, and as it went around, it made the rocker rock. maybe a fan would work too.


----------



## pacman

You should have known Palladino AS soon as you threw that turntable away within a week you would need it , that is SODS LAW , its always the same , and was,nt the rocking chair and turntable with a string in the movie HOME ALONE ??? when the two robbers were watching the kid ?


----------



## Palladino

I'm the only person on the planet who hasn't seen Home Alone. I haven't seen Star Wars either! 

You're right about throwing stuff away and then needing it. Never fails. 

Someone on here will know how to set it up. Or I'll just figure it out.


----------



## pacman

Lol , i think it was Home Alone , but with two daughters one 15 and the other 19 in October i did my fair share of watching kids/family movies through the years , its cool now though they both love horror so i get to watch those with them instead when they are in for the evening , been trying to think of another way you could do it , but at the moment unsuccessfully , will keep trying.


----------



## mariem

Palladino said:


> I'm the only person on the planet who hasn't seen Home Alone. I haven't seen Star Wars either!
> 
> You're right about throwing stuff away and then needing it. Never fails.
> 
> Someone on here will know how to set it up. Or I'll just figure it out.


Actually I haven't seen Home Alone either. I caught a few bits and pieces of it when my son was watching it. I had no interest in it, still don't. I did see Star Wars though. 

Marie


----------



## hallorenescene

pacman, you are right. great movie. great scene. my friend also some how put a witch atop a flag pole and had an osculating fan going and the witch was flying around in circles. he put a spotlight on her and she was so cute. 
paladino, home alone and star wars are two GREAT movies.


----------



## DCSHOECOUSA

here is my mike myers this year


----------



## hallorenescene

dcshoe, that is quite an impressive prop. glad he's not visiting my neighborhood. lol.


----------



## pacman

cool , i did something similar but maybe grub up the hands a little and maybe a couple spots red blood color paint on the overalls .


----------



## DCSHOECOUSA

ive actually been trying to decide what to do with the hands, thinking of corpsing them and then painted them to look more real like


----------



## pacman

maybe do what i did as mine were pure white , a wash with flesh tone paint so they look a bit more real then dirty them up and put some blood smears etc on them if he stabbed someone this is what would happen even if he wiped them after a murder , mine looked great and the kids all say about the blood on his hands , especially in the dark looks fine then , same with overalls in any kind of attack especially with a knife always blood splatters .


----------



## Palladino

This is my version of Dan Fawcett, the ravaged farmer from "The Birds''. Melanie Daniels, Cathy Brenner and Unknown School Boy coming soon....


----------



## Palladino

I've struggled with my life-sized figures this year. Finally had to get Dan out just to break the jinx.


----------



## hallorenescene

palladino, nice job on poor old dan.


----------



## Palladino

DCSHOECOUSA said:


> here is my mike myers this year


That's one scary dude! Well done!!!


----------



## Palladino

hallorenescene said:


> palladino, nice job on poor old dan.


Thanks!


----------



## Palladino

Ooops! Almost forgot about Annie the Schoolteacher..


----------



## Saki.Girl

My newest he talks moves arms and head


----------



## Dale Hanson

I have a lot so sit back and relax. All these are fully working in original box.
1. Midnight Countess
2. Mad Scientist (Spirit Version)
3. Gemmy Edwardian Butler
4. Gemmy Graves the Butler
5. Frankencuted
6. Donna the Dead (White dress)
7. Donna the Dead (Black dress with head)
8. Gemmy Mummy
9. Freddy Krueger (2010)
10. Freddy Krueger (2006)
11. Michael Myers (2010)
12. Pinhead
13. Rosemary
14. Bone Collector
15. Mean ol Gramps
16. Gemmy Ghostface
17. Mistfortune Teller
18. Dancing Pirate Skeleton
19. Toxic Zombie
20. Death Row
21. Witch of Stolen Souls
22. Untimely Death Statue
23. Barnyard Butcher
24. Angel Of Death
25. Pumpkin Nester
26. Lil Nester
27. Broken Girl
28. Jason Voorhees (2010)
29. Leatherface
30. Headless Bride (Spirit)
31. Wacky Mole Clown
32. Limb Ripping Werewolf
33. Executioner
34. Possessed Wall Hanger
35. Flesh Eating Zombie
36. Twilight Twitcher Zombie
37. A lot of homemade props


----------



## hallorenescene

palladino, poor anne. I think the birds did it.
dale, you do have quite a collection. some real nice ones


----------



## Matt1

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 225618
> 
> My newest he talks moves arms and head


Where did you get him at? He is sweet!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Matt said:


> Where did you get him at? He is sweet!


Home depot is where u can get him they run $ 59.99


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Saki, I saw yours at HD a few weeks back and decided to try to replicate, I already had all the materials including the pvc frame, here is my version


----------



## The Pod

Our latest lifesize figure we built for this year is our zombie chef.


----------



## Saki.Girl

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Saki, I saw yours at HD a few weeks back and decided to try to replicate, I already had all the materials including the pvc frame, here is my version
> View attachment 225691


very cool job. 

here is the vif of mine sorry not the best but you get the idea just click on the pic


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, that turned out really good. one thing I like about hers better is there is creepy cloth shrouding his head. I like your lady on the floor there too.
the pod, wow! awesome job. that's one chef you won't want to mess with.
saki, he looks great all lit up and moving. not a bad price for that.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Here is a couple of mine. The last one is Dr Dale...He's not quite finished.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Very nice OC, awesome job, like the way you shaped them up


----------



## Palladino

Fantastic, Oaklawn! That first one really creeps me out.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Palladino said:


> Fantastic, Oaklawn! That first one really creeps me out.


My favorite too Palladino. .


----------



## weeping angel

Oaklawn, all your zombies would be getting the side-eye from me as I skittered on by!


----------



## DCSHOECOUSA

wow love the zombie buisness man !


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Thanks guys......


----------



## frogkid11

Oaklawn, I agree that your zombies look incredible. Do you have any tutorials on how you made them look so lifelike (body shape, clothing, etc.)? I have made a PVC figure but he's really more boney than I wanted and I am wanting to find some best practices on how to beef them up to look real.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

frogkid11 said:


> Oaklawn, I agree that your zombies look incredible. Do you have any tutorials on how you made them look so lifelike (body shape, clothing, etc.)? I have made a PVC figure but he's really more boney than I wanted and I am wanting to find some best practices on how to beef them up to look real.


Well Frog kid,

I have never thought my stuff was anything to write home about. Thanks for the kind words. Building the zombies is easy after you assemble a few. You will catch on quick. As far as looking “boney”; It all depends on what “look” you are trying to achieve. “Boney” looks dang good on a lot of zombies and “beefy” looks better on others. 

I always start with the prop head. Bigger head= bigger body. Next you buy the clothing and build the armature to fit the clothes. If you go out order, your zombie “look” can go south quickly. Don’t be impatient; buy the right clothes for the right zombie head. The clothes make the “look”. I have two .99 Wal-mart masks I made into zombie horde and they fit very well with the $150.00 dollar masks. 

My first zombies started out as carpet padding, pool noodles and lots of duct tape. The armatures were built out of PVC with homemade joints. I have since started buying Spider Hill body kits which I highly recommend. 

Most of the zombies pictured are made of carpet padding and can be quite heavy. I do not recommend carpet padding for any animatronic zombie. It weighs too much. My new zombies are made of foam cushion. My latest “old time hearse driver” is solely made out of foam cushion and is extremely light weight. 

Dr. Dale (last zombie in the lab coat) is made out of foam cushion and his knees are made out of coke bottles cut length wise. The good Doctor is a “sight gag” zombie that is made to re-create the death of “Dale” on the walking dead. His chest is made out of PVC that holds a 9X13 metal pan. The chest has a cross cut in the center to allow the actors to reach into his chest and remove BBQ ribs that will be placed there on Halloween (Yes I can’t wait to see this in action). 

Lastly, putrefy your zombies using paint at about a 20 to 1 ratio (hint, light colors show this yucky look better). I usually use olive drab, light green and black. Most of my horde has either come up from the ground or out of a mausoleum so they are well dressed and in suits. 

My next zombies will have sight gags…..suit split from the back (this is usually how they are really dressed in the funeral homes). My biker zombie has a foot coming thru his decrepit boot ( I need a left foot). 

Lastly, take your time and enjoy the build, it’s the best part……Don't be afraid to cut him apart here or there to make him right !


----------



## hallorenescene

oaklawn, I think your zombies turned out amazing too.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Thanks Hallorenescene !


----------



## dawnski

I've seen some big stashes of animatronics on this thread. How do you break down and store so many? I would kill to own a shed to put all my decorations inside.


----------



## tinto212

Oaklawn, i LOVE your zombies and especially Dr.Dale. I bet your chest feast goes down great


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Thank you....We are really excited for Halloween and to use Dr Dale ! I'm gonna mix open pit hickory and honey flavored BBQ sauce to give the good doctor the flavor!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

dawnski said:


> I've seen some big stashes of animatronics on this thread. How do you break down and store so many? I would kill to own a shed to put all my decorations inside.


dawnski.....I Love Your Screen Name...None Of My ZombieS Are Disassembled Except TaKing the Heads Off And Storing Them On My Trophy Rack. My Swaying Zombie Will Be Removed Ftom The Mounting Board.


----------



## Palladino

Presenting Melanie Daniels.....not quite as pretty as she was in The Birds..


----------



## Palladino

Now The Unknown Schoolboy and Cathy Brenner. Again, much worse for wear than in The Birds. And still more birds to come.


----------



## Countess No

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Well Frog kid,
> 
> I have never thought my stuff was anything to write home about. Thanks for the kind words. Building the zombies is easy after you assemble a few. You will catch on quick. As far as looking “boney”; It all depends on what “look” you are trying to achieve. “Boney” looks dang good on a lot of zombies and “beefy” looks better on others.
> 
> I always start with the prop head. Bigger head= bigger body. Next you buy the clothing and build the armature to fit the clothes. If you go out order, your zombie “look” can go south quickly. Don’t be impatient; buy the right clothes for the right zombie head. The clothes make the “look”. I have two .99 Wal-mart masks I made into zombie horde and they fit very well with the $150.00 dollar masks.
> 
> My first zombies started out as carpet padding, pool noodles and lots of duct tape. The armatures were built out of PVC with homemade joints. I have since started buying Spider Hill body kits which I highly recommend.
> 
> Most of the zombies pictured are made of carpet padding and can be quite heavy. I do not recommend carpet padding for any animatronic zombie. It weighs too much. My new zombies are made of foam cushion. My latest “old time hearse driver” is solely made out of foam cushion and is extremely light weight.
> 
> Dr. Dale (last zombie in the lab coat) is made out of foam cushion and his knees are made out of coke bottles cut length wise. The good Doctor is a “sight gag” zombie that is made to re-create the death of “Dale” on the walking dead. His chest is made out of PVC that holds a 9X13 metal pan. The chest has a cross cut in the center to allow the actors to reach into his chest and remove BBQ ribs that will be placed there on Halloween (Yes I can’t wait to see this in action).
> 
> Lastly, putrefy your zombies using paint at about a 20 to 1 ratio (hint, light colors show this yucky look better). I usually use olive drab, light green and black. Most of my horde has either come up from the ground or out of a mausoleum so they are well dressed and in suits.
> 
> My next zombies will have sight gags…..suit split from the back (this is usually how they are really dressed in the funeral homes). My biker zombie has a foot coming thru his decrepit boot ( I need a left foot).
> 
> Lastly, take your time and enjoy the build, it’s the best part……Don't be afraid to cut him apart here or there to make him right !
> View attachment 225966


Your zombies are the best looking I have seen online or in a yard haunt. Or at a professional haunt, for that matter.


----------



## pacman

I agree oaklawn Crematory they are excellent , i bet they scare the crap out your local kids , i know they bloody do me .... great zombies .


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Palladino said:


> Presenting Melanie Daniels.....not quite as pretty as she was in The Birds..


The ONLY zombie on the forum with a fur coat! Nice touch!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Countess No said:


> Your zombies are the best looking I have seen online or in a yard haunt. Or at a professional haunt, for that matter.


Wow I think that is the nicest post I have ever had....Thank you


----------



## osenator

we put a few tonight... still more to come...


----------



## Paint It Black

Looks like the party's getting started now, Osenator! Awesome yard!


----------



## hallorenescene

palladino, your theme is coming along wonderfully.
I have out 54 blow molds, 3 stuffed shirt characters, 1 inflatable, 1 foam pumpkin head, a pumpkin bucket. 1 scarecrow, and 1 crow. in the window I have 2 blinkies, a string of large pumpkin lights, a ghoul and tombstone, and a pumpkin blow mold. someone said to me, you have so much it's hard to take it all in. you can go by 10 times and not see it all. osenator, you make my display look small. I bet one could stand and look at yours for hours. it is just amazing.


----------



## osenator

we added a complete Ghost Family...


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh osenator, that ghost family is sweet.


----------



## Palladino

oaklawn Crematory said:


> The ONLY zombie on the forum with a fur coat! Nice touch!


Thanks, Oaklawn! Only she's not a zombie. She's just really beat up by pecking, relentless birds. LOL!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Palladino said:


> Thanks, Oaklawn! Only she's not a zombie. She's just really beat up by pecking, relentless birds. LOL!


Oh Palladino all of those birds are infected ! Give her time....She's gonna turn shortly!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

osenator said:


> View attachment 226937
> 
> we added a complete Ghost Family...


I really like that Osenator!


----------



## pacman

She looks like a girl i once dated ..... no come to think of it she didn't have a fur coat my mistake ..... lol great idea the Hitchcock theme , i think its great well done and those birds creep me out .

And osenator , your ghostly family remind me of the scene from the movie TRICK OR TREAT at the beginning of the movie , you should have made a little SAM figure to go with it lol .


----------



## Diabolik

*Here is a swaying zombie kit I just finished for myself. Looks like he is going to see some rain. I hope he can swim.*


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Looks pretty dang good Diabolik ! Where did you get the hands? They look really good!


----------



## Diabolik

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Looks pretty dang good Diabolik ! Where did you get the hands? They look really good!


Thanks, they are from Ghost Ride Productions. Called Ghoul Hands I believe. I had them make them for me with PVC inserted. They happen to match this particular head very well..


----------



## osenator

pacman.... I did already...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Diabolik said:


> Thanks, they are from Ghost Ride Productions. Called Ghoul Hands I believe. I had them make them for me with PVC inserted. They happen to match this particular head very well..


I am always looking for new hands to try. I will look them up.

Thanks!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

My Sam, finished him yesterday


----------



## Breaker Mahoney

I put together a very short video clip of this year's statue projects plus a couple older favorites. thanks for checking it out.


----------



## dawnski

Looks like he's trying to do the dog paddle already. 



Diabolik said:


> *Here is a swaying zombie kit I just finished for myself. Looks like he is going to see some rain. I hope he can swim.*
> 
> View attachment 227179


----------



## sublimewinter

osenator said:


> View attachment 227203
> 
> 
> pacman.... I did already...


Love this!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

xxScorpion64xx said:


> My Sam, finished him yesterday
> View attachment 227257


Excellent job scorpion?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Excellent job scorpion?


Thank you OC


----------



## pacman

LOL osenator GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE lol , excellent i didn't see you had him , i got to make SAM next year , its a must , your setup looks great osenator , and i love the video Breaker Mahoney , and xxScorpion64xx thats a great SAM , i SSSOOOO wish had made one , i got a kids mannequin already last year to do it but it was the orange onezee that let me down could not find one anywhere .


----------



## Ellie13

pacman said:


> it was the orange onezee that let me down could not find one anywhere .


 Me either! Did you ever find the orange one? Ellie


----------



## pacman

I think i may have to see if i can get a friend to make me one if not because i definitely want a SAM in my Halloween setup next year . Here,s my UNCLE CREEPY , he,s my gate guardian and will be the welcoming the kids through the gate , well i hope they come through the gate lol , he is a mannequin but he is life-size so i hope he will count .


----------



## osenator

My poor Sam has been taking a beating from Mother Nature, his head is all pudgy (L). He is now 4 years old I think. Poor guy, he is always out, no matter what weather it is.


----------



## osenator

Yesterday, we went Into the collection of Animatronics, and we have to cut around 10 of them, as the weather and they take too much power on my power bars (L). Still, we will have more than 2o going on. I will see which one can be battery operated too.

We pass the 40 this year of animatronics, more than 20 static too. But we cut a lot this year, as we are behind. 

But we did add an entire ghost family this year, as seen above.


----------



## hallorenescene

diabolic, that is one heck of a nice looking zombie. nice job
osenator, that is one sneaky looking sam. he looks great.
scorpion, that sam is adorable.
breaker Mahoney, you sure know how to build awesome props.
pacman, your uncle creepy is creepy. rather cool though. I like his jibe of clothes.


----------



## DCSHOECOUSA

micheal myers finally finished


----------



## hallorenescene

dcshoe, you did an outstanding job.


----------



## pacman

Thanks hallorenescene and osenator , you busted me hallorenescene it was a cheap vampire costume , but in one of my creepy comics he was wearing what i call a coachman,s coat virtually the same as the cheap vampire costume so i thought that this would give him a Victorian look but you busted me lol , 
DCSHOECOUSA you nailed your Michael Myers , looks way good i usually have Michael as my gate guardian but this year i give him Halloween off and let UNCLE CREEPY takeover lol . I also am using a mannequin and have dressed it up as a nun as there is a particularly creepy ghost story concerning a FACELESS nun on the Isle Of Wight in the U.K. on the sight of the old T.B. hospital in Ventnor where my girlfriends family live , so i blacked out her face so in the dark it looks void-less what you guys think ? it looks corny in the light but in the dark it works she really looks like a faceless nun , i know a lot of Japanese ghosts are faceless .













Here,s a couple of pics one in clear view the other in the shade so you can see the sort of look it has in low light .


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice work pacman


----------



## hallorenescene

pacman, I think in the dark that nun costume will work perfectly.


----------



## Combatdre

Presenting Sam!!


----------



## hallorenescene

sam looks scary, looks like he had a busy night. combat, you look so cute with your puppy dog look. my grandson use to charm me right out of trouble when he would use that look on me. lol


----------



## weeping angel

Mad Phantom, with mausoleum inspired by kmb123. 







Happy Phantom with Venetian Victorian Bride accessorized to resemble the old HM heartbeat bride (couldn't see the heart beating very well)


----------



## weeping angel

Oops. Sorry for the double post! I got a message saying something went wrong when I posted the first. 

So now I'll post my husband's favorite purchase this year


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

We've put out "stuffed dummies" for a few years now, but this year with all the wonderful tutorials, pictures, ideas & suggestions that I've found here, we finally tackled our first made-from-scratch figure! We did pvc legs reinforced with bottles on a stand, and then tape-wrapped my niece for a torso & arms. My DD3 announced that the scary lady's name was "Phoebe", so that'll probably stick!









And this year we made a grave-digger guy for the first time too, but he's mostly stuffed with plastic bags ~









Thanks so much to everyone on this forum for allowing their creativity to inspire others! There are so many talented & awesome people here!  We love seeing so many different tastes represented!


----------



## osenator

Wow, loving them! Nice job everyone! PACMAN, love Uncle Creepy.. miss all my old magazins with him...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Added wings to my Creeper this year, here he is, in his natural habitat, Halloween.


----------



## Zombastic




----------



## oaklawn Crematory

weeping angel said:


> View attachment 228281
> 
> Mad Phantom, with mausoleum inspired by kmb123.
> View attachment 228282
> 
> Happy Phantom with Venetian Victorian Bride accessorized to resemble the old HM heartbeat bride (couldn't see the heart beating very well)


That looks really excellent weeping angel.....


----------



## pacman

Well done to all , so many cool ghouls lol , xxScorpion64xx your jeepers creepers has made me envious , Weeping angel damn you have been busy , but well worth your hard work , and everyone knows i baled on making a Sam now i wish i had,nt


----------



## weeping angel

Thanks Oaklawn and pacman. I couldn't have done it without this forum! If you look closely, there is a tribute stone that I wish I had gotten a closer shot of (next to 'U. R. NEXT and Paul Tergyst). Pumpkin5 was my cheerleader, and So. Cal Valley Haunters gave me my first hands-on workshop in making tombstones. kmb123's garage door mausoleum was my inspiration, and Diabolik/Spider Hill Prop Works made my Phantom Manor inspired phantoms possible!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks Pacman


----------



## hallorenescene

weeping angel, nice props. I love Victoria, and the pumpkin guy is cool.
jenn and matt, that is great you tackled your first props. they turned out very good.
scorpion, your creeper looks great in wings.
zombastic, your homemade props are very cool. that ground breaker is fabulous. nice job.


----------



## dd_richart1

osenator said:


> we put a few tonight... still more to come...
> 
> View attachment 226593
> 
> View attachment 226594
> 
> View attachment 226595


Do you still have the 3ft butler?


----------



## spookydave

some of my outdoor guys


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

spookydave said:


> some of my outdoor guys
> View attachment 240311


SD, those are awesome, which are homemade?


----------



## spookydave

thx, the 3 on the right


----------



## Saki.Girl

new for this year well get a group pic of them all this year there is 5 others just dont have pics of them


----------



## spookydave

those are sweet!! cant go wrong with witches lol


----------



## hallorenescene

spookydave, awesome props. great job on the homemade ones.
saki, your witches are awesome. sweet scarecrow too.


----------



## spookydave

this guy wants to share a meal, lol


----------



## hallorenescene

oh spookydave....yum. you go first, eat all you want, and if there's none left over for me, well, I can do without. lol. that guy looks great


----------



## spookydave

hahaha thx hallorenescene, and ya it smells bad too.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Hey Saki, what do you think of that lost souls witch with the lantern? I wanted to get her last year so bad but I really didn't have a place for her , she didn't really fit the theme but I keep thinking about her. just wondering if you thought she was worth it. which one is your favorite of all the ones you have?


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

Check my props that I have! I have 30 so far, getting more very very soon here is a video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FhHkhSWQ2w 
I actualy have 31 including my prototype witch!!!!!!
Nick


----------



## printersdevil

Witches, Wizards and Fortune Teller Props


Here is a link to most of my full size witches, wizard masks for the props I am making and fortune tellers in the works, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl

disembodiedvoice said:


> Hey Saki, what do you think of that lost souls witch with the lantern? I wanted to get her last year so bad but I really didn't have a place for her , she didn't really fit the theme but I keep thinking about her. just wondering if you thought she was worth it. which one is your favorite of all the ones you have?


oh man I never saw this I love the lost soul witch I think it is totally worth it. 
I have gotten I think 7 more witches since I posted here and I would say the lost souls and the snow white witch are my top two favorite favorite ones 
the others are good but these two stand out most


----------



## Curve82

My witching station last year!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

spookydave said:


> some of my outdoor guys
> View attachment 240311


Oh man these are fantastic. they look like real people. I would think they had actors in them. really nice.


----------



## Saki.Girl

more for this year


----------



## hallorenescene

nick the toy guy, impressive lot. we had the opportunity to see the fortune teller one. it is quite impressive. my grandson wanted me to get her, but i already had a decent one, maybe not as impressive, but nice. so i opted for the girl in a swing. your life size gargoyle is very nice too.
printer, you have a nice lot too. great job on the home made ones.
curve, that is a wicked cool witchy station.
saki, you go girl. fantastic. and that all white witch in the last photo is astronomical. nice job


----------



## Zombastic

*EDIT* Double post


----------



## Zombastic

This is Dead Fred again. This year I set out for a crispy walker look, but I got a little too generous with the blood.
He looks more like he's melting, so I guess he's a gooey walker this time around.
Through it all, he never stops smiling 
View attachment 261575


----------



## hallorenescene

zombastic, now that is a walker. poor guy. but yet you're right, he does seem to smile through it all


----------



## lilibat

Need to get a picture of the banshee outside, lit up. Oh and the necromancer too.


----------



## osenator

My bloody skellies are done!


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

I don't feel like taking anymore pictures
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/thehalloweenguru-albums-my-props.html


----------



## osenator

some of my collection...


----------



## hallorenescene

lilibat, did you make those. i love them. the first one, what do you call her?
osenator, nice invasion of the skellies. you got a pretty nice pumpkin patch going on there too.
halloween guru, you got some very nice ones too.
osenator, yours are always amazing


----------



## StaceyLynn

I LOVE the raptor!


----------



## Paint It Black

The witch doctor using our 7-ft-tall "Manny"









Island skelly is 6-ft-tall









CVS Vampire









Ross Bride with full sized wedding dress


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, nice life size props. the tiki one is over the top.


----------



## ErrKILLkill

xxScorpion64xx said:


> My Sam, finished him yesterday
> View attachment 227257


This Sam here is my favorite! Share how you made him? P-please?


----------



## aelfric5578

Here's my take on a project from the old HauntProject site. I'm very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## spookydave

Man that thing is creepy!!


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

I don't know, it's kinda hot


----------



## Palladino

My Devil and one of his 'acquisitions'.


----------



## dawnski

I've started a Pinterest board to keep track of my props. If anyone's interested, you can check that out here. https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/my-halloween-creations/


----------



## hallorenescene

ael, that is one creepy scary prop. good job on it.
palla, i bet she never knew what hit her.
dawnski, are those props you want, or props you have. i've always wanted the lady in black too.


----------



## Saki.Girl

few more of mine


----------



## Saki.Girl

more



















my favorite prop this year the flying witch her voice is wicked cool 









this is my second favorite i got this year 


















my tiki witch


----------



## Saki.Girl

last one


----------



## Windborn

Got two of ours assembled tonight - 













and Pat came home with a new one!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Yeah....I suck...I'm gonna cheat here. I just got her repainted tonight. This is her 3rd paint job but I am thrilled with her. I gotta put her back together tomorrow.


----------



## lovbyts

dawnski said:


> I've started a Pinterest board to keep track of my props. If anyone's interested, you can check that out here. https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/my-halloween-creations/


I hate printest because it wont let you look at things without signing up.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

lovbyts said:


> I hate printest because it wont let you look at things without signing up.



I know I know....


But you can't win the lottery if you don't buy a ticket....

I know you never win anything but can't never did anything.....(Ok, so can't did a _few_ things...Just go with it)


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

dawnski said:


> I've started a Pinterest board to keep track of my props. If anyone's interested, you can check that out here. https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/my-halloween-creations/



Wowser ! Quite extensive !


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Saki.Girl said:


> last one


Dang Saki Girl ! You got it going on ! WOW !


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I'm working on this gal this afternoon. I was counting on some hands being done by a 3rd party but they didn't come thru for me. I'm a little behind the 8 ball trying to the three figures done on top of everything else. I had to scrap one. This gal is ready for mucking up.


----------



## punkineater

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I'm working on this gal this afternoon. I was counting on some hands being done by a 3rd party but they didn't come thru for me. I'm a little behind the 8 ball trying to the three figures done on top of everything else. I had to scrap one. This gal is ready for mucking up.


..if any of your cats are missing, you'll know why. She looks hungry.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

punkineater said:


> ..if any of your cats are missing, you'll know why. She looks hungry.



HA HA ! Nadia keeps trying to groom her. If she keeps doing it shes gonna be MIA.


----------



## punkineater

Our graverobber~assembled with stuff from the junk pile & leftovers; pvc pipe, rebar, pool noodles, etc, an Uncle Creepy Mask, old clothes & boots. He's about 6'2.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

punkineater said:


> Our graverobber~assembled with stuff from the junk pile & leftovers; pvc pipe, rebar, pool noodles, etc, an Uncle Creepy Mask, old clothes & boots. He's about 6'2.



Oh he looks like a grave robber ! Who makes the head? I love that Marty Feldman look !


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

punkineater said:


> Our graverobber~assembled with stuff from the junk pile & leftovers; pvc pipe, rebar, pool noodles, etc, an Uncle Creepy Mask, old clothes & boots. He's about 6'2.



Oh he looks like a grave robber ! Who makes the head? I love that Marty Feldman look !


----------



## Saki.Girl

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Dang Saki Girl ! You got it going on ! WOW !


thank you it turned out so good this year


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, yours is just wow!
windborn, sweet. and your witch has the sweetest face. you just want to trust her. 
oaklawn, that is a great paint job. and one creepy prop
pumpkineater, her looks like a grave robber. scary good job


----------



## punkineater

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Oh he looks like a grave robber ! Who makes the head? I love that Marty Feldman look !


Can't remember where I got the mask, maybe ebay from cornemperor? The Nightmare Factory, and several other sites, have him too. It's the Uncle Creepy mask.


----------



## osenator

Everyone's props looks amazing. I hope I will be able to finish some of mine soon.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

punkineater said:


> Can't remember where I got the mask, maybe ebay from cornemperor? The Nightmare Factory, and several other sites, have him too. It's the Uncle Creepy mask.



Lord Grimley Perhaps? Looks great ! I might have to swipe that one !


----------



## brimagic

Here's a couple of shots of my chicken-wire ghosts I created this year - they're life-size!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

brimagic said:


> Here's a couple of shots of my chicken-wire ghosts I created this year - they're life-size!


Pretty cool ! I had pondered about making one of these. Styrofoam?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

brimagic said:


> Here's a couple of shots of my chicken-wire ghosts I created this year - they're life-size!


Pretty cool ! I had pondered about making one of these. Styrofoam?


----------



## brimagic

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Pretty cool ! I had pondered about making one of these. Styrofoam?


Yes sir, 4, 4x8 foot panels. BIGANT from eerie acres has the build on his YouTube channel, along with a bunch of other cool stuff.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

brimagic said:


> Yes sir, 4, 4x8 foot panels. BIGANT from eerie acres has the build on his YouTube channel, along with a bunch of other cool stuff.



Ah very chic ! Thanks for the info, I have always wanted to cover the garage door with something.


----------



## brimagic

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Ah very chic ! Thanks for the info, I have always wanted to cover the garage door with something.


Yea its great because my front yard is about 60% garage! I thought adding the lady to it would be the next logical step to moving out of the yard and onto the driveway. She's reaching out as if she's calling a lost love. I may add a wire arm from one of the tombs, but not decided for sure yet.


----------



## RRguy

These are not mine. My son took these pictures in Milwaukee & sent them to my phone. I just wanted to share. I didn't know where else to post them. I thought they were awesome. Do these belong to anyone here?


----------



## sookie

That nightmare before Christmas is so cool!


----------



## cyberhaunt

Here are a bunch of mine waiting for their curtain call.


----------



## hallorenescene

brimagic, the wire form is awesome. and i think a wire arm feom one of those tombs sounds wonderful. maybe you could add a leg later on.


----------



## hallorenescene

rrguy, that is fabulous. there is a guy on here that does a wicked nightmare one too. i think his name is wristslitter. that zombie scene is pretty wicked. very cool.
cyberhaunt, lots of cool props in their dressing room.


----------



## Frightshow

Here's my new one for the year - not too many mermaids out there...






















​


----------



## Tricky Troll

Devilish date night for this pair


----------



## hopelesslyinsane

This is my cheesecloth ghost hanging out in one of my front windows with a black light underneath her. She's just tall enough that when I was building her I started to get creeped out. She stands at about 5'2".

Edit: tried a different hosting website, hopefully it works this time.










Here's a better picture with no black light










And one with her in the yard blacklight


----------



## RRguy

sookie said:


> That nightmare before Christmas is so cool!


I thought so too.



hallorenescene said:


> rrguy, that is fabulous. there is a guy on here that does a wicked nightmare one too. i think his name is wristslitter.


Maybe the Nightmare scene *is* wristslitter's.


----------



## hallorenescene

frightshow, did you make the mermaid? she is awesome. you're right, i haven't seen to many mermaids. if you do see one they are home made. yours is fabulous.
troll, that looks like a dangerous match. good props though.
hopeless, yours is hopeless because it's not showing up.
rrguy, it might be wristslitters. he adds and changes up every year.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Grandma in action......


----------



## Frightshow

hallorenescene said:


> frightshow, did you make the mermaid? she is awesome. you're right, i haven't seen to many mermaids. if you do see one they are home made. yours is fabulous.
> troll, that looks like a dangerous match. good props though.
> hopeless, yours is hopeless because it's not showing up.
> rrguy, it might be wristslitters. he adds and changes up every year.


She is all homemade - http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...e-themed-mermaid-prop-using-packing-tape.html


----------



## hallorenescene

oaklawn, she is a scary grandma
hopeless, she is very eerie under the bluelight.
fright, i bet your pirate theme will be awesome


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

hallorenescene said:


> oaklawn, she is a scary grandma


Yeah and she's no better when you get to know her either.


----------



## ondeko

The witch on the left was sculpted from scratch a couple years ago but got a new wardrobe and paint job. the witch on the right started life as a party city rotting head foam prop and got put on the pvc frame of an no longer used scarecrow. I have the motors figured out for both of them but didn't get them installed for this year. One will be a stirring witch and the other will move her arms [or head] and be the spell caster


----------



## ondeko

View attachment 267071


The witch on the left was sculpted from scratch a couple years ago but got a new wardrobe and paint job. the witch on the right started life as a party city rotting head foam prop and got put on the pvc frame of an no longer used scarecrow. I have the motors figured out for both of them but didn't get them installed for this year. One will be a stirring witch and the other will move her arms [or head] and be the spell caster


----------



## ondeko

not sure why that double posted. Here's a front view of the sisters


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

Hey haunters!
I don't have pics yet but can name them  First of all I admire one who creates there own props I've never been able to do that myself! But anyways here's my collection.
Lil nester
sultan of scare,
cvs scarecrow
edwardian butler
butler wade
fat butler
count vigor
jason 
frankenstein 
dr shivers
evil scientist 
bobble head reaper
another bobble head reaper
wacky mole clown
uncle charlie
polly the clown
santa as a clown
bloody bag of jokes
misfortune teller
silent and deadly 
bag of jokes
untimely death
limb ripper
hungry harry 
ghastly groom 
black countess
8' jester 
ghostface 
pinhead
freddy 
cauldron witch 
cauldron witch again
prototype witch 
egor hunchback
sitting mummy
another santa converted 
skeleton greeter 
hellhound
devil with cross
I know I have more can't think right now... lol
I have abound 20+ more boxes
will get pics soon guys!
Nick


----------



## hallorenescene

ondeko, i love the witches. the face on the left is cool. when you get them rigged up, they will be amazing


----------



## weeping angel

My Haunted Mansion props, with Spider Hill Prop Works body kits and caretaker head by Pumpkin Patch Productions!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Everything came out Awesome!!! Love it all!!


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

Hey haunters!
I don't have pics yet but can name them First of all I admire one who creates there own props I've never been able to do that myself! But anyways here's my collection.
Lil nester
sultan of scare,
cvs scarecrow
edwardian butler
butler wade
fat butler
count vigor
jason 
frankenstein 
dr shivers
evil scientist 
bobble head reaper
another bobble head reaper
wacky mole clown
uncle charlie
polly the clown
santa as a clown
bloody bag of jokes
misfortune teller
silent and deadly 
bag of jokes
untimely death
limb ripper
hungry harry 
ghastly groom 
black countess
8' jester 
ghostface 
pinhead
freddy 
cauldron witch 
cauldron witch again
prototype witch 
egor hunchback
sitting mummy
another santa converted 
skeleton greeter 
hellhound
devil with cross
I know I have more can't think right now... lol
I have abound 20+ more boxes
will get pics soon guys!
Nick


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

??? Just double posted???


----------



## CDW

I have two full-sized props, my witch (with head turn & nod thanks to a M&T run by Halstaff for AZ Haunters, plus a few other effects):















And my ghost bride, who I've been trying futilely to put on a FCG mechanism, but I think will be manually puppeteered from now on, because even a partial, jury-rigged version of that worked out great:


----------



## hallorenescene

weeping angel, that is quite the prop. well made and great looking.
nickthetoyguy, you have a nice list. i recognize some of the names.
cdw, very cool witch. and i love the look of your bride. i've always wanted a flying crank ghost, but i don't think i could figure out the mechanism to build one.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

nickthetoyguy said:


> hey haunters!
> I don't have pics yet but can name them  first of all i admire one who creates there own props i've never been able to do that myself! But anyways here's my collection.
> Lil nester
> sultan of scare,
> cvs scarecrow
> edwardian butler
> butler wade
> fat butler
> count vigor
> jason
> frankenstein
> dr shivers
> evil scientist
> bobble head reaper
> another bobble head reaper
> wacky mole clown
> uncle charlie
> polly the clown
> santa as a clown
> bloody bag of jokes
> misfortune teller
> silent and deadly
> bag of jokes
> untimely death
> limb ripper
> hungry harry
> ghastly groom
> black countess
> 8' jester
> ghostface
> pinhead
> freddy
> cauldron witch
> cauldron witch again
> prototype witch
> egor hunchback
> sitting mummy
> another santa converted
> skeleton greeter
> hellhound
> devil with cross
> i know i have more can't think right now... Lol
> i have abound 20+ more boxes
> will get pics soon guys!
> Nick



dddddddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!
View attachment 268040


----------



## CuteDarkandSweet

I know this is random but who else ships from gag studios the ScareTaker and Moan Eek


----------



## weeping angel

This NBC prop was inspired by quite a few members in here! 
It started with Glass Eye's Jack: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/87183-nightmare-before-christmas-prop.html
Then I saw Hauntedoat's Jack on a box: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/124555-my-nbc-props-christmas.html
And what would Jack be without Zero? Inspired by amyml: http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...-before-christmas-halloween-party-2012-a.html
kam3152, I found your NBC tutorial blogs. THANK YOU!!! I used your measurements for Jack: http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ions-picture115201-2010-09-25-01-49-53-a.html
And my endless thanks to Diabolik/Spider Hill Prop Works for getting me started with their kits and joints!







Also many thanks to youtuber There Goes the Neighborhood for her NBC tutorial videos (Jack's hands) and Christmas Lights Etc. for their plans on how to make a light up outdoor Christmas package!


----------



## weeping angel

CDW said:


> I have two full-sized props, my witch (with head turn & nod thanks to a M&T run by Halstaff for AZ Haunters, plus a few other effects):
> View attachment 267823
> 
> View attachment 267824
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness! What kind of lights do you have shining on the skull in the cauldron? WOW!


----------



## CDW

weeping angel said:


> Oh my goodness! What kind of lights do you have shining on the skull in the cauldron? WOW!


Thanks! The skull is a milk jug heat-formed over a Bucky skull, then spray-painted with a couple of colors of green and grey, including one flourescent. It's lit from below with a green/red fire and ice light (Spirit, I think) and from above with a green laser vortex and overhead black light. There's also a fog machine piping fog into the cauldron.


----------



## YummyPixels

The only life size prop I have so far (I've got my eye on others), is none other than Jack Skellington! Over 7ft tall and fully articulated! 

I'm currently working on a Santa suit for him to wear during the holidays. The next life size prop to join him will probably be Zero!


----------



## cyberhaunt

Jack looks great! Where did you get him?


----------



## YummyPixels

cyberhaunt said:


> Jack looks great! Where did you get him?


I found him on eBay through a seller that has access to a lot of big statues and the like. I've been hunting for him FOREVER. He was released in 2006 in a limited run of 500. Comes with a COA from Disney. Pretty stunning piece! I still feel like I'm dreaming that I have him in my collection! Now I'm working on a whole NBC area to add around him in the room


----------



## hallorenescene

weeping angel, that is amazing.
yummy, jack is great.


----------



## YummyPixels

hallorenescene said:


> weeping angel, that is amazing.
> yummy, jack is great.


 yes, I love Jack! I find myself purposefully spending more time in our bonus room just to see him once in a while! And weeping angel -- makes me think Doctor Who! Speaking of which.. 


















(If that wasn't a who-reference, I apologize!)


----------



## weeping angel

I got a good chuckle out of seeing Jack with the sonic screwdriver!!!
Someone in here has Jack AND a Tardis!


----------



## YummyPixels

weeping angel said:


> I got a good chuckle out of seeing Jack with the sonic screwdriver!!!
> Someone in here has Jack AND a Tardis!


Ha! I didn't see your user name, now that reply above makes so much more sense! 
I have a TARDIS coming soon, but it's 1/6 scale. I will have to search the forums for this Jack and TARDIS! Sounds like a dream come true!


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa

i I love all those monsters especially the witch I love witches and ghosts but what I like about witches is that they have magic and they cast spells and make potions and are associated with nature and they have of course fly on their broomsticks and have black cats and what I like about ghosts is that they haunt places so Halloween is really awesome and people get to dress up for it and you can do scary stuff for Halloween!


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa

I love doctor who and my favorite doctor is the 10th doctor and I really like zero from nightmare before Christmas but doctor who is awesome and I like the 11th doctor as well and my favorite enemy in doctor who is the Daleks but I don't like the cybermen and sally and jack from nightmare make a cute couple so I really like jack with the sonic screwdriver and jack himself!


----------



## YummyPixels

Haha, always good to meet another Whovian! 

Pants are done, jacket is almost done for Jack's Santa suit!


----------



## spookydave

Awesome Jack Yummie Pixels!! My daughter and I are going to try to build one this summer, hope it looks half as good as that one,lol.


----------



## YummyPixels

spookydave said:


> Awesome Jack Yummie Pixels!! My daughter and I are going to try to build one this summer, hope it looks half as good as that one,lol.


Thanks!! That will be a fun project for sure! After Jack is done, I'm starting on a life size Zero. Let me know if you need measurements! I'd be happy to help out there. 

Just finished the pants up, boots are a touch short, so have to redo them.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

YummyPixels, the boots and suit look perfect to me. I was just getting ready to ask how you made the boots. I really wish I could sew ! Love Jack and Jack with the screwdriver is golden !


----------



## YummyPixels

disembodiedvoice said:


> YummyPixels, the boots and suit look perfect to me. I was just getting ready to ask how you made the boots. I really wish I could sew ! Love Jack and Jack with the screwdriver is golden !


Thanks! The picture doesn't show it, but the boots slip out easily and expose the legs, so I'm adding a few inches to make sure there's no slipping. And there's a wire seen into the seam so that they won't fall or wrinkle. 

I just used a faux leather type fabric from Walmart, actually. And the red is a velveteen fabric. 

My mom is helping me with A LOT of the sewing!! It's a team effort. (She loves anything Xmas related)


----------



## YummyPixels

Getting closer, boots, belt and hat now!


----------



## Suzy Q

Here's a few of mine. We go a little overboard


----------



## Suzy Q

View attachment 280137
View attachment 280138
View attachment 280139
View attachment 280140
View attachment 280148


Here are a few of ours. I think we have about 50 in total.


----------



## Mark44

Killer displays and great props, I'm loving that pirate display thanks for sharing


----------



## Suzy Q

A few more.


----------



## Suzy Q

Nice job... he's looking great!


----------



## printersdevil

Here are most of mine but some are pics while they are still being finished. I didn't get many from Halloween night









































































































[






















*Printersdevils Witch, Wizard and Fortune Tellers* I think you have to be logged into your Facebook account to view. I have the permission set at public, but for some reason some can't see unless signed in to FB.


----------



## Vandalay Industries

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## doto

Vandalay, do you have a personal favorite? I am really drawn to your witch. I love the clothing and the frog. They really build on the mask and hands to complete her.


----------



## lilibat

I guess this guy counts. he's 8- 10ft tall depending on how I have his stand arranged.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

God that's amazing!


----------



## Kelloween

I don't have many..working on a few more for 2016 though!


----------



## spookydave

Love those witches Kelloween!


----------



## printersdevil

I stopped in the middle of uploading my pics a few pages back. So here are some more


I think I have 20 total full size witches, then a combination of wizards and fortune tellers that equal about 20 more.

I know that I don't have photos of the Big Lots witch and this year's Walgreen witch for sure.


----------



## spookydave

Wow PD , you have a hoard, hahaha nice job!


----------



## vwgirl

My life sizes, missing a few still. Most of these pictures are from last year before all the wall coverings went up. Nothing like a vintage dinner and monsters. Teeheee


----------



## Hallow-art

I was never really into the life sized animated figures, I always preferred the tabletop Motion-ette style figures but after seeing how awesome some of your displays and custom creations look, I think I'm starting to get the bug!


----------



## printersdevil

Run, Hallow-art, run from the bug! While it is fun and I love my crew of props, it is expensive (even though most of mine were not expensive) but it is also a storage nightmare!!!!


----------



## spookydave

some of mine patiently waiting...


----------



## lilibat

Then there is my Banshee who I rebuilt last year. She had to have all the lights strings replaced because they were becoming dim.


----------



## spookydave

Forgot this one, got her last week from forum member Slash


----------



## Hallow-art

printersdevil said:


> Run, Hallow-art, run from the bug! While it is fun and I love my crew of props, it is expensive (even though most of mine were not expensive) but it is also a storage nightmare!!!!


LOL I might have to! You have an awesome collection. As I always say, everyone has their "thing" that they like to splurge on


----------



## Vandalay Industries

Yeah the witch is pretty nice but my favourite is a vampire that I don't have pictured. I just like having things that are different from the neighbours (though only one or two of them actually decorate). 



doto said:


> Vandalay, do you have a personal favorite? I am really drawn to your witch. I love the clothing and the frog. They really build on the mask and hands to complete her.


----------



## Frightshow

Here's my cardboard and pvc Darth Vader for our upcoming Star Wars haunt

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dgeorge

The ones in the pics I have up.all year..I have about 6 more packed away for Halloween..Lunging Lily..grave robbing zombie girl...electrocution prisoner..a couple of witches..zombies and headless horseman


----------



## Potsky

*Some of my DIY props*


----------



## spookydave

Those are great potsky!


----------



## Godcrusher

I love the skeleton holding the witches spellbook.


----------



## spookydave

Here are some of mine, lying in wait...hahaha


----------



## SlayKnotV1

*heres some of my lifesize guys. Not pictured are the Gemmy Hannibal, Ghostface and Frankenstein (They're in another room) Leatherface, Remake Freddy, and both Jasons.*


----------



## dawnski

Wow, so cool. Can't believe you have a Gremlin! Was that custom made?



SlayKnotV1 said:


> *heres some of my lifesize guys. Not pictured are the Gemmy Hannibal, Ghostface and Frankenstein (They're in another room) Leatherface, Remake Freddy, and both Jasons.*


----------



## SlayKnotV1

*no NECA made that a few years along with a few other gremlins *


----------



## Saki.Girl

Here is last year's figuerd


----------



## ferguc

Saki, where did you get the ghoul with the shovel? Do you know its name? Thxs


----------



## dawnski

Saki, the grave digger and black shrouded figure are awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ferguc said:


> Saki, where did you get the ghoul with the shovel? Do you know its name? Thxs


Hey came from homedepot called grave digger he says a few things but can not remember what I will see if can find he is packed away right now. 
Totally love him


----------



## Saki.Girl

dawnski said:


> Saki, the grave digger and black shrouded figure are awesome!


Thank you I am excited to use him this year since party hot cancled last year . 
Ya she can hold the book of the dead bought her off a lady down sizing 4 years ago one of my favorite props too


----------



## punkineater

Wow, great props everyone!


----------



## deannbanana

I have many figures and try to add at least 2 to my collection every year, here are some pics of a few of them.


----------



## tomanderson

I totally LOVE these wonderful pictures of figures! They are all so spooky and I wish I had some like these!


----------



## Zombie-Mombie

Billy and Erma















How I made them..........


----------



## Witches

Awesome collection, wow!!


----------



## Palladino

I need some feedback. Here is my first attempt at my Headless Horseman. Obviously he needs bulking up and some fine tuning. But there's something feminine about him and I can't put my finger on it. Not bulky enough? Not tall enough? Is it the costume? Maybe he'll look more menacing at night. 

Maybe he needs big gloves? Or a pumpkin under his arm?


----------



## dbruner

I don't think he looks feminine, he's awesome! A pumpkin under an arm would finish him off perfectly. Great job.


----------



## Palladino

dbruner said:


> I don't think he looks feminine, he's awesome! A pumpkin under an arm would finish him off perfectly. Great job.


Thank you! I needed that.


----------



## dawnski

Like Palladino said, maybe some accessorizing. Maybe a red material for the inside shirt. Possibly clutching a battle axe. Gloves.


----------



## ShadyAcre

Palladino said:


> I need some feedback. Here is my first attempt at my Headless Horseman. Obviously he needs bulking up and some fine tuning. But there's something feminine about him and I can't put my finger on it. Not bulky enough? Not tall enough? Is it the costume? Maybe he'll look more menacing at night.
> 
> Maybe he needs big gloves? Or a pumpkin under his arm?


I don't think he looks feminine over all, but I do see what your eye is reading as feminine. It's the way the coat hangs at the waist. I think if you pulled the shoulders of the coat up a hair by the neckline it'd straighten those lines just enough. Amazing job, btw. Wish I had the skills to build like that!


----------



## Palladino

ShadyAcre said:


> I don't think he looks feminine over all, but I do see what your eye is reading as feminine. It's the way the coat hangs at the waist. I think if you pulled the shoulders of the coat up a hair by the neckline it'd straighten those lines just enough. Amazing job, btw. Wish I had the skills to build like that!


Thanks for the tip - I'll try that. I did nip his waist in a bit because he looked too portly for a guy who no longer has a mouth! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Palladino

dawnski said:


> Like Palladino said, maybe some accessorizing. Maybe a red material for the inside shirt. Possibly clutching a battle axe. Gloves.


Definitely a battle axe. I have one just couldn't find it in the pile. Gloves, for sure. His hands are too dainty. Thanks for the input!


----------



## RRguy

Maybe a shorter, wider neck. Nice work.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

When I made my Headless Horseman, I found he was just a little too black ( black pants, boots, dark coat etc) and was afraid he wouldn't show up at night. I drybrushed some antique gold paint over his boots, gloves, weapons and armour to give him a more aged look. It gave some dimension to his costume and made a big difference to the overall effect.


----------



## doto

I like a lot of the suggestions so far. I am going to recommend larger boots, so his feet appear larger as well.


----------



## Palladino

Great suggestions, everyone - thanks!


----------



## Bruzilla

Palladino said:


> I need some feedback. Here is my first attempt at my Headless Horseman. Obviously he needs bulking up and some fine tuning. But there's something feminine about him and I can't put my finger on it. Not bulky enough? Not tall enough? Is it the costume? Maybe he'll look more menacing at night.
> 
> Maybe he needs big gloves? Or a pumpkin under his arm?


Numero uno issue is the coat! No self-respecting horseman would wear a long coat. It would bunch up when he tried to sit on his mount. Military riders always wore waist coats with no groin area to prevent this. If you look at this shot of Tim Burton's horseman you can see what I'm talking about.









First thing I would do is cut away the center of the coat so it looks like a waist coat. They get youself a nice 4"-wide strip of leather and make a belt. You can make a buckle out of plastic, slide the "belt"through it, and then tie the belt together on the backside of the figure.

The next issue is the hands. Riders wore gloves, specifically gauntlets, and I would get a set of those as well. I would check ebay for a set like this and get black ones or paint them black. They're about $14:









The last issue is the pants. Riders wear boots, and military horsemen wear tall boots.Look on ebay for used equestrian boots, the rougher the better. You can usually find a beat up set of women's boots for under $20, and they would be perfect for this mannequin.

Those things would make him the horseman you're looking for.


----------



## Palladino

Bruzilla said:


> Numero uno issue is the coat! No self-respecting horseman would wear a long coat. It would bunch up when he tried to sit on his mount. Military riders always wore waist coats with no groin area to prevent this. If you look at this shot of Tim Burton's horseman you can see what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing I would do is cut away the center of the coat so it looks like a waist coat. They get youself a nice 4"-wide strip of leather and make a belt. You can make a buckle out of plastic, slide the "belt"through it, and then tie the belt together on the backside of the figure.
> 
> The next issue is the hands. Riders wore gloves, specifically gauntlets, and I would get a set of those as well. I would check ebay for a set like this and get black ones or paint them black. They're about $14:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last issue is the pants. Riders wear boots, and military horsemen wear tall boots.Look on ebay for used equestrian boots, the rougher the better. You can usually find a beat up set of women's boots for under $20, and they would be perfect for this mannequin.
> 
> Those things would make him the horseman you're looking for.


Thanks for the great suggestions 

I'm going to find boots and gloves at a thrift store somewhere. $14 for a pair of prop gloves is way out of range for me! Same for the costume. I work with what I have in stock mostly. It doesn't have to be absolutely authentic - just create the right effect.


----------



## rboarderd




----------



## yeloowtang

here's a few of my new full size props, I'll have the whole gang out soon. there's my flying female vampire (static) big male vampire (static) another female living dead girl lallona or something like that missing from the new ones , my cauldron creep that i almost finished, missing spooky cloth ( in the mail) and my animated jumping spider from nevermore.. I'll try and get videos up.. 
sorry it double posted under this one ,but here are the other props with the right link this time.. that other dude, is a mannequin and i set him up with my medieval armor with a mask from Death studios


----------



## yeloowtang

sorry , double post..


----------



## tcloudy13

Wow. These are incredible!! Those wings are really impressive.


----------



## Godcrusher

yeloowtang said:


> here's a few of my new full size props, I'll have the whole gang out soon. there's my flying female vampire (static) big male vampire (static) another female living dead girl lallona or something like that missing from the new ones , my cauldron creep that i almost finished, missing spooky cloth ( in the mail) and my animated jumping spider from nevermore.. I'll try and get videos up..
> sorry it double posted under this one ,but here are the other props with the right link this time.. that other dude, is a mannequin and i set him up with my medieval armor with a mask from Death studios


Very nice. How do you store those wings?


----------



## yeloowtang

the wings are really cool, they aren't that heavy. made with metal armature covered with molded foam/latex.
they both are removable and insert into a square sleeve. that prevents them from turning or moving.

storage shouldn't be a problem, at least that's what I told the wife LOL


----------



## doto

yeloowtang......I am officially inviting myself and the kids over


----------



## yeloowtang

Doto, you are all welcome over anytime, let me know who you are if you do drop by, I have special treat bags for friends


----------



## roach

yeloowtang said:


> Doto, you are all welcome over anytime, let me know who you are if you do drop by, I have special treat bags for friends


 I know I will be over again with the kids this year for sure !! Can/t wait !!


----------



## Petercmhanna

Here's some pictures of all of mine


----------



## habeastortoise

Built my first life size with a PVC frame, floor underlayment for filler, spirit mask, and zombie stake hands with Harry Potter dementor gloves from Amazon.


----------



## Godcrusher

Petercmhanna said:


> Here's some pictures of all of mine


Very nice collection. I think we have that dancing santa too.


----------



## Godcrusher

habeastortoise said:


> Built my first life size with a PVC frame, floor underlayment for filler, spirit mask, and zombie stake hands with Harry Potter dementor gloves from Amazon.


Good job for your 1st build. Im going to build my 2nd one this year using some PVC I got from a construction site.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Love the western take. We know whose bed those boots have been under!


----------



## Zombie-Mombie

I just now noticed that both the pics for my Erma were prior to her receiving hands. LOL I actually have her set up walking thru my cemetery with a skeleton dog on a leash.


----------



## Zombie-Mombie

PoCoHauntGal said:


> Love the western take. We know whose bed those boots have been under!


We live in Molalla Oregon home of the Buckaroo Rodeo every July 4th - all the locals appreciate the cowboy


----------



## JenniGagliano




----------



## pamp12

These are 2 of my own sculpts the creature from the black lagoon in progress and Disney's hatbox ghost that I made 2 yrs. ago but am remaking currently.


----------



## Montanabel

JenniGagliano said:


> View attachment 556795
> View attachment 556797



Love this! Do you have any other pictures of Jack as you were making him?


----------



## Montanabel

pamp12 said:


> These are 2 of my own sculpts the creature from the black lagoon in progress and Disney's hatbox ghost that I made 2 yrs. ago but am remaking currently.


Wow! The detail is amazing!


----------



## Palladino

I love your collection - very professional. Every year I make some life sized figures. Getting ready to start for this year soon. Here are a few of mine from Halloweens past.

I'm always interested in how haunters construct their life sized props. Do you mind sharing?


----------



## printersdevil

Love the NBC guys. Great job!

Amazing creature from the lagoon. You have some skills there.

Pallodino nice full size figures. I think I remember your lady on the table in white. Wasn't that a levitation scene? Also love the orangish cape on the figure in the first photo. I would LOVE one like that in that color for me to wear.


----------



## pamp12

Palladino, Thank you and no I don't mind sharing first I build a pvc skeleton and then glue polystyrene foam to it with gorilla glue. You will have to stack the foam to get the desired thick ness then I sketch out the body and start whiddeling away the foam with a little hand saw then sandpaper it down to the shape you want and for details. You can either finish with plaster or paper mache.


----------



## Montanabel

Pallodino

Great props! Do you mind sharing how you make your props?


----------



## pamp12

Pallodino, Thank you and no I don't mind sharing first I build a pvc skeleton and then glue polystyrene foam to it with gorilla glue. You will have to stack the foam to get the desired thick ness then I sketch out the body and start whiddeling away the foam with a little hand saw then sandpaper it down to the shape you want and for details. You can either finish with plaster or paper mache.


----------



## tcloudy13

I still have a few more in storage, and build a few pvc guys but here are most of them... getting ready for the season!!!


----------



## princess denman

according to my list, I have 57 full size. I am an admitted hoarder. I haven't had a party or decorated in 3 years, but I keep buying!! I feel good as I have sold a few this year that I do not use. I guess I need to get a picture! They all live in my attic, so once I get ready to move, I will do that. I have a list if anyone is interested.


----------



## Matt12378

Just bought zultan from Lowes I have about 25 total life sizes now 15 butlers hahahahah. Anyways I think I need more variety lol.


----------



## jenniferm

Here are a few of many...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

View attachment 570747












A couple of mine...


----------



## lilibat




----------

